# â¢Â·.Â·Â´Â¯`Â·.Â·â¢The Tater Tots Familyâ¢Â·.Â·Â´Â¯`Â·.Â·â¢



## Nela (Jul 16, 2010)

[align=center]





[/align] 
[align=center] Hello and welcome to the Tater Tot's Family blog. In this blog you will get to know our family and enjoy the craziness. We hope you join us and share the tears, fears, laughter and overwhelming love experienced in our family. Whether you like to browse through pictures, like to read funny annecdotes, or enjoy more detailed stories about the pets and our personal experiences, I'm sure you can find something here to enjoy. Please leave comments when you can and let us know if we've made you smile at all![/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]






Jeff and I (also known as Nela on the forum) live in the Netherlands. I am originally from Montreal and moved here to be with him. Surprisingly enough, we met on one of silliest web sites ever and it just clicked between us. Neither of us really thought anything of it at first, but before we knew it, we were meeting in person. Now, we do share 14 years between us but if you know us, you know that that really doesn't mean anything at all since we are just as silly and crazy as and about one another. We like to do things such as playing board games, video games, going for walks, and snuggling up and watching movies. We are both pretty quiet and prefer small groups of friends to large crowds. Jeff is the easy, pacific guy whereas I am the hot-headed passionate girl. Together, we appease and enflame each other.[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]






Houdina is our 3 year-old sweetie. I got her from a pet store while I was in Montreal. I was there to get rabbit food but Houdina had decided she was coming home with me that day. As I was checking out the food, she grabbed my basket and refused to give it back until I gave her a thorough petting. She purred happily and stole my heart. Being that I had rabbits, I was really happy about the fact that she didn't play with her claws and so, I took the plunge and decided to attempt owning a cat.

Houdina was named the day I managed to lose her in a itty bitty bathroom. To this day, I have no idea where she hid, nor how she managed to escape. She is indeed named after the famous Houdini. Since then, Houdina has taught me that she is great at learning to open and escape things. It's a really good thing she wasn't gifted with thumbs!

Houdina is a gentle soul. She was raised with rabbits and adores them. She eagerly rolls about in front of them in order to get their attention. It was also Houdina who alerted me to that horrid day when my Wiggles fell ill and died. Houdina has also nursed abandoned kittens and stays by my side when I am ill. She's a beautiful girl and there isn't anyone who doesn't like her.

She's also the sneaky one of the bunch. Just before moving here, I got the cats collars with bells to warn us of when they are near the doors since we were going in and out constantly. She decided she wasn't a big fan of them and found all sorts of ways to get out of them. Not only does she get out of hers, she also helps Baloo get his off. Once, both cats were missing their collars and I searched the house thoroughly and nearly gave up when I found them both nicely tucked under my pillow. One day, she proceeded to remove her collar and walk away happily with it in her mouth to hide it in her playhouse. When she realized we were watching, she handed me the collar and allowed me to simply put it back on. Just the other day, I noticed she was missing her collar only to be informed by Jeff that he had found the collar outside. Outside?! She doesn't go outside? Yep, Houdina had thrown her collar out the window in the hopes that we wouldn't find it...

That girl![/align][align=center]











Baloo... Oh dear what to say about Baloo... Well, let me start off by explaining how I got him in the first place. Baloo was actually found in the trash with his siblings by a passerby. I was fostering and running my own 'rescue & rehoming' thing and was contacted by the veterinary technician that heard of them. The woman could not keep them because her daughter was severely allergic and they could not keep them at the clinic so I took them in. 

They were 3 in total and I must admit, I found the other 2 much cuter at the time. Baloo was the only 'solid' of the 3 and the tiniest. He was really terrified when I got them and he was bossed around by the others. Unlike his siblings, he didn't play at all and preferred to hide in the darkest spot he could find. When the time came to rehome the kittens, I considered keeping one of them thinking Houdina might enjoy the company. That idea was considered more seriously when a young woman asked to adopt to of the kittens. Faced with the decision of which I would rehome, I decided the siblings would be rehomed together as they were much closer with one another.

That was the day I thought Baloo would die on me. Finding himself alone, Baloo not only panicked but he refused to eat or drink. It was a pitiful sound to hear him cry the way he did. Before long, I gave in and cradled him at all hours to bring him comfort. Together, we would fall asleep and if I stayed with him, he'd eat and drink. When I needed to get my house chores done, I simply tucked him into the hood or the pockets of my hoodie where he would sit quietly. I did try to rehome him. I simply could not find anyone I trusted to give him the home he deserved and before long, I was putting up his Christmas stocking with Houdina's. I named him Baloo because he often played on his back with his paws in the air, making him look like a bear cub.

Baloo will always be a scared and sensitive cat. For over a year, he wolfed down food like a maniac from the fear of starving. He has a bad case of separation anxiety and the veterinarian noted just how quickly he stops eating and drinking if left alone. He doesn't trust strangers easily and is especially nervous around men. I was absolutely surprised at how Baloo reacted when he first met Jeff. He simply walked over to him and sat on him, purring as Jeff scratched behind his ears happily. I was extremely nervous about bringing him here from Montreal but leaving him behind was simply not an option. Surprisingly enough, he was perfectly fine. It was Houdina that was more concerning. 

Nowadays, he's getting used to people more and more. With the family coming over often, he now greets people and lets the children play with him. I never would have expected him to play nearly as much as he does now. He's nearly 2 years old now and you'd think he's part dog for how much he loves to play fetch. Baloo can play fetch for several hours a day. Every morning when we wake, we are greeted by Baloo holding a toy of his in his mouth, looking at us wide-eyed, eager to play. It should also be noted that we often wake under a pile of toys as well. You should also know that if ever you come over and open a closet only to find yourself confronted with a bunch of toys neatly piled up in the centre, it was Baloo's doing. 

He is definitely the family brat. He loves to drive us and especially Houdina up the wall. I sometimes call him a Tasmanian devil. He's also one of the squeakiest and most vocal cats out there as well. If ever you call me on the phone and wonder what those strange noises are in the back, please know that I am not strangling a mouse, it's merely Baloo seeking attention. By the way, Baloo has grown to be one of the most gorgeous black cats out there. We always get comments about his physique. His slender yet muscular body, shiny black coat, and kitten eyes (which have a bluish tint) always turn heads. 
[/align][align=center]



[/align]


----------



## Nela (Jul 16, 2010)

[align=center]





The family would not be complete without a few bunnies of course! Smores was purchased from a pet store in June, about a month after arriving in the Netherlands. He's about 3 months old and probably a mixed breed. I expect he'll be quite bigÃ© Smores is a terribly handsome boy and, though we're not supposed to play favorites, Jeff has a definite soft-spot for this boy. Smores is the easy-going love bug. He loves attention and he basically allows us to do pretty much anything with him. Smores is a real boy though and so he is quite the mess-maker. He absolutely loves shredding things and I'm pretty sure he'd chew through the house if given the chance. Smores got his name due to his coloring and indeed is named after the treat. The light brown for the graham cookies, the dark for the chocolate, and the white for the marshmallow. He's an absolute joy to have.











Maybelle is exactly what I didn't think she'd be. Hihihi. We were looking for a girl to bond with Smores (after his companion -Ashylnn- passed away suddenly) and I just loved the pictures I saw on a local ad posted by a breeder. She is a blue-eyed white german lop, and should grow to be between 6 and 8 lbs. I was expecting to get a sweet/gentle/delicate/girly bun... Maybelle is a character. She might only be a few weeks old (10 now I think) but she sure has bunnitude! Wow! This girl will thump at you if you even look at her. She gives us the butt more than anything, and just adores flicking us off with her back paws. She's really adorable though and she has the most gorgeous blue eyes. Her attitude really makes us laugh and we have learned to not offend the poor thing by touching her or looking at her. Hihi. Really though, this feisty girl is a riot and I'm really glad we have her.











Giggles is a special bunny to me even though we've only had her for a few days. See, I really wasn't supposed to get another bunny. In fact, I didn't want another. I told myself 2 would be more than plenty and I would prefer spoiling those we have than getting more. Of course, that was until I came her ad on a local site. Giggles, a 1 year-old japanese harlequin mini-rex, was being rehomed by her family since she was no longer wanted. After getting Jeff's permission, we drove down to pick her up. Now, I had noticed something right away about her eyes that drew me to her in the first place and it was much stronger when I saw her in person. In fact, this girl has the same look in her eyes that my beloved Wiggles (my heart bun, the one who started it all for me) had.

Giggles wasn't found in the best of living conditions. I doubt she had much (if ever) run space at all. She wasn't in the biggest hutch and she was in there with another bunny that was twice her size so that took away from the space even more. To add to it, she clearly had a broken or deformed toe and nails that were much too long to be comfortable. She was too skinny and pretty much petrified. She is now home where she belongs and I have a special affection for her. I'm very happy to have a mini-rex again and it's nice that she is the first I can actually approach since the loss of Wiggles without breaking down in tears. As you've probably guessed, she was named in honour of Wiggles and because I suspect she will make us giggle plenty in the future. She's starting to break out of her shell and she has a particular interest in Smores so we hope to bond them in the future.











Yes, snails... I've always loved snails and I was already considering them as pets when I found one with a bunch of snail eggs while I was gardening. Unfortunately, I had squished quite a few of them but I did save those I found intact and placed them in the new 'snail palace' At this moment, I have lost count of how many snails I am at to be honest. I have been adding them progressively as the weather permitted. I have found several with damaged shells so I decided I should keep them while they repair their shells since I have lots of calcium on hand. I named my first snail Mercedes and I intend to name the others I will keep with names such as Porsche, Ferrari, Mustang, etc. I have a few c. Hortensis snails but I also found other species yesterday. I will have to update you guys about the snails as I learn more about them. Right now, they have been laying eggs left and right so I might have a few hundred more soon. Have you ever seen snail eggs? Ever seen them mate? Who knew snails could be so interesting!

[/align]


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jul 16, 2010)

I adore your blog!!! The title, the look, the stories! What a great start!  Thank you for starting it! I'll be waiting for the stories!


----------



## Nela (Jul 16, 2010)

Awww thanks Minda, means a lot that you looked and enjoyed it!


----------



## Nela (Jul 16, 2010)

I meant to add this to the start but I cannot now so I will post this here:

I nicknamed us the Tater Tots simply because of the dutchies' love of potatoes. That and the fact that I found it cute... :biggrin2:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 16, 2010)

love it!


----------



## Nela (Jul 18, 2010)

[align=center]*Remnants of the ball that once was...*

Yesterday, we went shopping and I decided to get Maybelle one of those wicker balls for her to play with. I gave it to her as soon as we got home and, of course, she thumped up a storm. After her endless grunting and 'hmph'ing, she started to box at the ball so I left her to play.

This morning, Jeff woke and went to check on the bunnies. He was surprised to find a piece of string on the floor and was wondering where it had come from. He figured one of the cats must have brought it down but then it hit him... That string wasn't string. In fact, it was a piece of what was once a ball. Maybelle just sat there, proud as can be.

The pictures show the destruction... That ball never stood a chance  :

What? Was I NOT supposed to destroy it?






There's nothing to see, I swear!






Nope, nope, that's not what you think it is...






See, it's _outside_! It wasn't me!






You never give me any toys!





[/align]


----------



## usawan (Jul 18, 2010)

wow maybelle is beautiful ! i love those blue eyes. you keep snails ? ahh as a kid i used to keep all sorts of bugs and things, but snails were my favorite :biggrin: definitely going to keep up with your blog !


----------



## Nela (Jul 18, 2010)

[align=center]Today was a big day for the Tater Tots. With serious health problems arising, it became urgent that the bunners be housed outside. Luckily, the new hutch had arrived earlier in the week so all we needed to do was get the material to adjust things. We bought more mesh, latches, locks, etc.

While we started on the hutch, I put Maybelle and Smores in the divided playpen since I hadn't let Maybelle out as much (she does have the 2-story hutch to herself that is why :wink). As soon as I put Smores in his half, Maybelle started trying to bite him through the mesh and scratching at it angrily. Smores just kept playing in his tunnel and paid her no attention. Suddenly, Jeff got up reeeeally fast and I turned around just in time to catch a glimpse of Maybelle who had gotten to Smores by pushing the mesh enough to pass under. :expressionless She was terrible! Although Jeff was holding her down, she was trying to attack Smores who just sat there looking quite stunned. Well it took both of us to get them away from each other and Maybelle did get a nip in but luckily she only got his fur. Those two are so not friends! :grumpy:

I put her back in her hutch where she looked mighty proud of herself and put Giggles in the playpen instead. Luckily, Smores and Giggles aren't aggressive in the least with each other and we were able to resume our work.

Several hours later, we got the hutch assembled and moved them both into the shed after having figured out that we could use the same mesh we have for the shed windows for now. We will have to close them up properly when the colder weather starts but with the mesh in place, the ventilation sure is better. I'm very happy with everything right now.

Here are some pics of how things are at the moment...

The new hutch. (It is two separate hutches right now but in the future, if they bond, the floor opens up to become a large 2-story hutch)






Maybelle in her own hutch:






Both hutches in the shed:











Giggles in the top half (she is full-grown):






Smores in the bottom half:






The meshed windows on the shed:






Now we need to find litter corners and other accessories for the hutches. We went yesterday but they were out of everything basically :rollseyes I have to buy some good air tight bins to store their supplies in as well. Anyway, I think this is really neat and I am really happy with the new hutch. Of course, we'll be adding some sturdier latches to close the doors better than those hearts. The good thing is the shed will be locked as well except during the day when I am home since I will be leaving the shed doors open. They are looking quite comfy and I will be able to get off the cortisone in a few days. Phew!



[/align]


----------



## Nela (Jul 18, 2010)

[align=center]Usawan,

Awww glad you like Maybelle. She is beautiful - and she knows it. LOL. Yep yep, I just started keeping snails actually. I have much to learn still. They seem to be doing well though still they are laying eggs left and right! I just found some worms a few minutes ago to put in with them so they can eat the snail droppings. I have planted lettuce in their habitat for the snails to feed on. It was cheap really, about 1.50 euros and it looks nice :biggrin2:

This is what I have them housed in:











And what it looks like inside:






It's really quite big and we got it at a bargain price. 35 euros for a large 'greenhouse' which looks really cute (like a treasure chest see) and it came with a bunch of flowers as well. I was looking for something a bit more creative and decorative than the average tank. I'm glad because if needed, I can take it inside and it will look neat as well. If ever I tire of snails, I can still use it for other things. I think it worked out great in the end. It really was just more trouble to fit it in the car [/align][align=center]**Sorry, edited it about a dozen times to resize the pictures properly**
[/align]


----------



## Nela (Jul 18, 2010)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand it didn't work :expressionless :grumpy:


----------



## Nela (Jul 19, 2010)

I just went to check on the bunnies and all is looking great. They happily greeted me - well not Maybelle of course!- and were quite active. I've left the shed doors open now and I'll probably install the latches later on.


----------



## usawan (Jul 19, 2010)

oh wow that greenhouse thing is really cool ! i'd never guess it was full of snails ! it looks like just a nice piece of garden furniture. those are some spoiled little critters 

are you going to release some of the babies into the wild once they hatch out ? you MUST post pictures of the tiny baby snails...they're so cute lol.


----------



## Nela (Jul 19, 2010)

Lol Sebastian, I was just out now taking pictures for you  Yep, I will definitely release them. I will probably take them out to a relatively safe spot by the lake. IF they hatch that is. There are soooo many eggs in there :shock: LOL. I think I will have to reduce my snail population in the near future  Won't be long, going to upload the pictures so you can see what they look like.


----------



## Nela (Jul 19, 2010)

[align=center]Some snail pics I took for Sebastian and also for me to see where I'm at in the snail department...  

Some of the larger ones doing the... tango?  :






A little one :biggrin::






Peekaboo:






Snails aren't always as slow as you think... Here I turned around for a few seconds and caught these trying to escape:






Is snail slime good for the skin?  :











One of the snails with a damaged shell. I intend to let it (and the others with damage) stay until it can repair its shell and I will probably release it after that:






A nice yellow one (I have at least one more yellow but I couldn't find it):






All together now:






And the cute little ones (those I could find!):





[/align]


----------



## usawan (Jul 19, 2010)

baby snails !!! ahh so cute and tiny, i love how transparent they are. you have some really interesting shell colors ! i love the yellow...i wish that i could find some snails here to keep, watching them glide around is really relaxing i think. i used to let them run around my hands too lol. the slime is so cool and it felt so nice on fingertips. i did a project on snails in grade school and had a huge fish aquarium full of them, and i used to love watching their little feet on the glass. some of them really are fast ! i thought about getting aquatic snails but i don't have the space for a tank...maybe someday :biggrin:

i love the closeup peekaboo shot...little snail antennae :rofl:


----------



## Nela (Jul 21, 2010)

Hey Sebastian, glad you are enjoying the snail pictures! Hehehe :biggrin2: I'm finding them really interesting. They sure seem comfy right now. Some members on a snail forum told me to remove the rocks so they don't crack their shells if they fall. I'm still on the fence about it really since they seem to be enjoying them and I'm trying to make the habitat look as natural as I can. I think i will put more leafage in to break their fall and leave the rocks in but I'm not 100% sure yet. Oh by the way, I noticed that at least one of the snails with a damaged shell is healing very well :biggrin2:

_____________________________________________

Jeff called the vet for the bunnies' shots. We are waiting to hear back from them to set up an appointment.  I will be relieved once that is settled.


----------



## mistyjr (Jul 21, 2010)

I like your blog!


----------



## Nela (Jul 21, 2010)

Thank you Misty!


----------



## Nela (Jul 22, 2010)

Maybelle is going soft on us... Yesterday, she allowed Jeff and I to pet her. Not only did she let me pet her, she completely flattened as well AND tooth purred :expressionless Maybe it has to do with them being outside. Maybe it feels more familiar to her so she isn't as jumpy. That, or she's trying to trick us into having our fingers chomped off the next time  

Giggles is slowly adapting. She still goes very wide-eyed and freezes but she relaxes once you stroke her cheeks and ears. She's eating and drinking well so I am happy about that. Lil missy is also spraying though :grumpy: I want to get her spayed soon but I also want to win her trust more before getting it done so she can be a bit less stressed. We'll see... There are a ton of flies in the shed and that is really making me nervous so I don't want her spraying and getting the hutch all dirty. I'm thinking maybe I should figure out some sort of natural repellent or something to get rid of those flies. 

Smores is a total goof. That boy just loves everything. As soon as he hears our footsteps, he's at the door, trying to stick his nose out of the tiny mesh holes. He binkies and runs and hops and destroys things happily.  He even hopped out of the hutch the other day and started running around the shed. I can't wait til he's big enough so I can let him run outside in the yard. I still have to figure someway to block off the hedge though :confused2: 

We have a kitten around here who is very interested in the rabbits. S/he is friendly with us and it's definitely curious about everything. The kitten tries to come visit us but Houdina really really does not want him or her near the house. Lol. Luckily, the hutches are meshed so the rabbits are out of reach. Even if the shed doors are open during the day, cats can't scratch them or anything. My only concern is the rabbits getting spooked and getting stressed but they can run and hide so they should be okay.

I'm very blessed that Jeff is such an animal lover and good man. He helps me with everything because apparently, even if they are outside, I am still extremely allergic.  I'm hoping the allergies will get easier to deal with over time once the exposure dies a bit. Since I had them in the house for weeks, I am highly reactive right now. It's nice because, at first, I thought Jeff accepted the rabbits because of me. However, he likes them just as much as I do and I see him sneaking off at times to go talk to the bunnies. He and Smores have a special bond and I know Jeff is trying to gain Maybelle over for sure as well. I'm lucky too because I was sure his mother wouldn't approve of so many pets, especially taking over the shed to house them, but she doesn't leave here without saying bye to all of them. It's just so nice to not have to be so defensive anymore...


----------



## usawan (Jul 22, 2010)

i'm glad the damaged shells are healing ! 

i like the look of natural rocks myself, i think it gives them some interesting obstacles to explore. even if falling is a hazard, they are in a good place to heal if they get injured  maybe you can get some small statues to put in their habitat to liven up the place. (i bet you can find a bunny one somewhere  )

for the flies, have you tried using fly traps ? since it's outside in a shed, maybe you can hang up some of the tacky fly strips like they use at horse barns, or some other kind of sticky trap. i have some small traps in my house and my friend has some in her ferret room, they work wonders !


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jul 22, 2010)

You have some very beautiful bunny's and I hope the allergies lessen. That is a nice setup you have in your shed. Is is heated for the winter?


----------



## Nela (Jul 23, 2010)

Hey Sebastian,

Yeah, I like the rocks myself... It's hard though because obviously these people must know more than me when it comes to snails, but at the same time, to be honest, I don't want to go overboard with them. I mean sure, I keep them, but I don't consider them as being the same as cats and rabbits... I think they are much safer there than in the wild really. For now, it will do. If I see I'm having snails with damages then I will know that the rocks can be a factor. Oh those with the damages (they had the damages when I found them) are really healing nicely. I think I could release them soon. They are really active at night so I can see them well then. The little ones are growing quite quickly!

The habitat isn't really done yet as I am still trying to figure what to do with it in terms of decoration. One thing I am trying to do though is use natural things, or recycled things like the flower pot for example... I'm not sure though, maybe in the future I'll change my mind. I do that a lot 

As for the flies, yeah I've been considering the strips. They kind of gross me out really and I was hoping to find a more natural solution (I try not killing living things when they are outside as much as possible) but if they are going to be a nuisance and hazard to the bunnies then I will have to put them for sure.

________________________________________________

Dave,

Thanks! The allergies are a serious problem and it is pretty incredible how sick I can get quickly. I've ended up in the hospital in the past for it and I have to take some pretty heavy meds to get it under control once I reach a certain point. Jeff has been helping me out so much though, he's really great. I'm really happy that he let me use the shed for the bunnies. I was so concerned about having them outside... Of course, I'm still very nervous but it's a relief to know that they are even more sheltered in the shed. It's not heated but it really doesn't get very cold here. This is what I found on a site:
Almost each day clouds appear in the sky and the winters also experience foggy weather. The average temperature of Netherlands is about 2Â°C in the month of January. In July it is 19Â°C. The annual average temperature is 10Â°C approximately. The average rainfall in a year is 76.5cm which is pretty heavy. Therefore, it necessitates the wearing of rain wear throughout the year. 

I remember being here last December and it really wasn't cold. It certainly was different from Montreal  Even the summers aren't too hot which is lovely really. The main thing with weather here is the rain, from which they will be well protected from in the shed. I'll be getting some 'snuggle safe' or something or the sort to have on hand in case of an exceptional winter (it can occasionally dip to -15, -17 but it's really rare) but it should be okay.
The best thing? I have power in the shed so I can take my laptop there in the winter  I'm planning on putting a chair in there or something and then I can sit and let the bunnies out while reading or so. I'm hoping I can do that but of course it will highly depend on my allergies. Because of that, I'm wondering if I want to board up the shed windows fully or not. Not closing them off would certainly help with air circulation but I am concerned about drafts. I still have to sort out some details :expressionless Lol.


----------



## Nela (Jul 28, 2010)

It's been a difficult few days. I'm not sure what is going on but something isn't quite right. Aside from the heart being too fast here and there and my blood pressure being low here and there (probably from my heart meds) I haven't really spotted anything that would explain. My glucose levels are good only occasional drops here and there but really nothing to worry much about. I'm not sure what it is. I'm terribly achy and way too tired for it to be normal. I keep falling asleep left and right, forgetting things, basically just living in a fog. It comes and goes though these past 2 days have been really bad since I overdid it in the front garden. Dizzy, head feels heavy, hands feel swollen though they aren't... I know I can be achy from the allergies to the bunnies since I pushed it and all the sneezing and coughing can cause it but it doesn't really explain the rest. Ah well :grumpy:

On a good note, I was quite productive on Monday and got the front garden done. It's still missing a few things but it's looking SOOOOOO much better. I'm thinking of adding some decorative grass (thanks to a member who mentioned it on here) and a temporary border made from stones I pulled out from the back. I'll have to take pictures. You should have seen me fighting with the huge lavendar plant. :expressionless Well, I managed to take it out in one piece but I'm not sure I can fit it anywhere if I keep it that size. I will probably just keep a small part of it. 

The vegetable garden is doing well. I've had a salad with tomatoes and cucumbers from the garden. I'm quite happy with it really. The cucumbers are growing terribly well! There were only a few when I originally planted them but now there are dozens of cucumbers coming and still more flowers. The tomatoes are doing really well also and the raspberry plants have been giving me my first raspberries. Jeff's mother also wants to give me gooseberries to plant. I had never tried them until last week and found them quite tasty. The herbs are growing like weeds, it's really quite nice. 

Earlier this week, my mother messaged me. We hadn't spoken from a few days before I left Montreal. We got into a fight and she stopped talking to me. Didn't even get to say goodbye. It was nice to speak to her again. It's nice not to have that negative energy overhead. Things aren't solved really, we just keep sweeping things under the rug time and time again but I don't want to keep this up. It's just wasted energy and life is too short to stay angry. I'm happy here, I'm home. I just want to keep moving forward. It feels nice right now. 

Last Thursday, I asked Jeff if we could go out during the weekend. We haven't really stopped since April with packing my apartment, getting here, shopping, moving into our home, shopping, cleaning, shopping, painting, shopping... I knew we could have gotten some more things done but I really felt like we could both use a break. I felt especially bad for Jeff because he took 2 weeks off from work in June but really had no time to rest. Not only that, but we've been shopping and doing things every weekend since and oftentimes in the evening as well when he gets home from work. I wanted to go out, enjoy the outdoors, enjoy his company, and just stop thinking of the house for that day so we decided to go to the zoo. By the way, there are so many zoos in this tiny country! :shock: Lol. 

The zoo was great. It was the perfect day to do something outside since it was a beautiful day and it wasn't too hot. It wasn't very crowded either which is always a plus. I don't have much to say about it really. I loved the meerkats though! It was my first time seeing some. We really enjoyed this one orangutan as well. She had a baby and everyone was trying to see them but she had her back to us. At one point, she starts coming towards Jeff and I and veers off to the side and stops in front of this one woman. The orangutan grabbed this material bag that was in her enclosure and stuck her head inside then rested her head against the glass and peeked at us from under while munching hay. It was hilarious to see her peeking from under. At one point she grabbed the hay and stuck that on her head too.  

That evening, after the zoo, Jeff and I went out to dinner. He first looked for restaurants online though and went through the menus to see if we wanted to try something specific. He checked the new restaurant by the lake but we found it pricey and a bit bland so it didn't really call out to us. He then spotted a nice greek place which seemed nice enough so we kept that one in mind. However, he checked the other new place by the lake and then said the one word that got all my attention: 'lobster'. What what??? Lobster? Here? 5 minutes away??? No way! We decided to go check it out and see if they really did have it and since it's literally 5 mins away we could easily go elsewhere if they didn't have any. 

Let me tell you... The place was gorgeous. It's decorated cape-cod style, my style. It was really beautiful. I just sat there and took it all in. If I had a restaurant, that's exactly what I would want. It was so elegant, so charming - AND they had lobster. Not only did they have lobster but they also had a special: mussels! Woot woot! Anyway, I took the lobster (surprised?) and Jeff had the entre-cÃ´te. It was delicious. It was my first time having lobster without any garlic butter and it was great. It was served with a nice hollandaise sauce and melted cheese. The best thing was that they actually had deshelled it for me. Good thing too because I kept thinking of the first time I had lobster with Jeff and had splashed the wall... There was no wall this time, only other people sitting quite close, and this was a tad more chique a place to be doing such things. The only thing is they didn't give me any tools so eat the legs. They had opened up the main body and gotten the clamp meat out but not the legs - and there was meat in there! So picture this nice fancy place: everything is neatly placed, lots of white, fancy plating, fancy meals, wines etc. and then picture this one girl sitting there with a lobster leg sticking out of her mouth because she insists on eating all the meat that was paid for... Yep, that's me. Lol. Well, Jeff did ask if they had the proper forks but the waitress seemed confused and replied that the lobster was open already. At that point, I did decide to leave the legs alone and not look so silly  All in all it was a delicious meal (they do need to work on service a bit though) and I was thrilled to have seen the place. I hope to go back and get a table outside next time. How lovely it must be! 

This website is the store site (we also shopped there) from where they got all the furniture and most of the supplies but they write about the restaurant and there are pictures at the bottom if you want to see:

http://www.rivieramaison.com/index.cfm?pid=CU-page-FB49592C-18A9-0543-F5D469AF76E34892


----------



## Nela (Jul 29, 2010)

[align=center]*Laptops Make You Crazy
*[/align]
Me: ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH this stupid laptop isn't working!!! It keeps freezing and lagging and not doing what I want it to do! It's not wooooorkiiiing!!!!

Jeff: I'll look into it.

Few minutes later...

Me: Hurry up and come home with your laptop before you come home to a crime scene.

Jeff: Okay, on my way.

Later when Jeff is home and checking the laptop...

Me: Is it working?

Jeff: Yeah.

Me: Why is it working?!

Jeff: Well, it seems okay.

Me: *thinking of what makes it screw up* Try the games, it always lags with the games.

Jeff: Okay.

Me:*Hears game sounds* Is it still working?!

Jeff: Yep.

Me: *Huffs* Yeah well try the Tetris, it hates Tetris.

Jeff: Okay then.

Me: *Hears Tetris sounds* What the heck?! You're still playing?!

Jeff: Yeah, it works okay.

Me: No, it doesn't!!! I tried ALL day to play and it lagged so badly I couldn't play!!!

Jeff: Mmm, maybe but it's working.

Me: Arghhhhhhh! *Stomps off* Just forget it, forget it! Stupid laptop!!!

The next morning (this morning)...

Me: *Looks at laptop* You and I will have a little chat later.

Jeff: Well I did notice the screen doesn't shut off so it stays hot... Maybe I will open it up and check.

Few seconds later while Jeff is about to get up to leave:

Laptop: Blue screen of death.

Me: AH HA!!!! HAHAHAHAHA *does the happy dance because it croaked while Jeff was there* SEE I TOLD YOU!!!! I'm NOT crazy!!!

Jeff: Just because you were right about the laptop doesn't mean you aren't crazy ;0)

>_<

Jeff - 1
Laptop - 1
Sophie - 0


----------



## Nela (Jul 29, 2010)

So while Giggles is enjoying her turn in the playpen and having a blast with spraying, pooping everywhere, and stinking up the place so that it's hard for me to breathe, I thought I would post pics Smores and Maybelle having enjoyed their turns as well. 

Maybelle went out first...

Enjoying the hay I put in the playpen:

[align=center]





[/align][align=center]Not sure she was too thrilled with me when she saw me pull out the camera:[/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]Nope, definitely not thrilled:[/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]Just before giving me the butt:[/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]annnnd finally a nice shot of her here:[/align][align=center]




[/align]


----------



## Nela (Jul 29, 2010)

Smores was hyper as can be... Lol 

[align=center] 'If I could juuuuuuuuuuuuuust reach that ooone leeeaf!' :
[/align] 
[align=center]




[/align][align=center]'Hello, what are you?'[/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]'Mmm this is good hay!'[/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]'Hi mum! Got any more food?'[/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]A lovely bunny closeup:[/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]'I'm not eating too much hay! There's no such thing!'[/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]'More please!'[/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]'Thank you Big Kahuna Bunneh for all this lovely hay'[/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]'Whaaaaaaaaaaaat?! It's just hay!'[/align][align=center]




[/align]


----------



## Nela (Jul 29, 2010)

Today was a good day for our Giggle tot... She actually played today! She didn't need Smores beside her to come alive. I could also move about without her dashing from fear though she still gets nervous when I stick my hand near her. If I put my hand nearby though, she does come to smell it.  Anyway, I took a lot of pictures of her - not because she is a favorite, but because there is something special about watching a bunny grow out of its shell. 

[align=center]






































































This one is dark but if you look closely you can see the sweetness in her eyes...






And my favorite - though not as sharp as I wish - :






[/align][align=left]I have some videos of them as well but my laptop isn't working very well so I won't upload them right now. I hope to upload them soon  Oh I do have a cute video of Baloo though :[/align][align=center]

[/align][align=left]
[/align][align=left]
[/align]


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 29, 2010)

Nela your Bunnies are so Beautiful. 

My goodness you take great pictures. I will have to come back daily to get my fix of your bunnes.

Susan


----------



## Nela (Jul 29, 2010)

Thank you Susan! It makes me very happy to know that you enjoy them. Thanks for enjoying the pictures! I try hard to 'capture the moments' so I am very happy with this camera. Still learning how to use it though... Hehehe.


----------



## Nela (Jul 30, 2010)

Today wasn't such a good day...

I woke up this morning and as usual, I turned on the laptop to read mails and such. Except this morning was a bit different as the first I learned was that my friend passed away last night. We had never met in person but we've chatted a lot and she was always messaging me on Facebook and vice versa. I met her when I was about 14 years old, making it about 10 years of 'distant' friendship. She passed away in her sleep thankfully so I find some comfort in that. It was unexpected though, and just that previous afternoon she had commented on posts of mine and all. I feel sorry that I didn't talk to her more yesterday. That makes me really sad...

Aside from that, the vet visit really wasn't very convincing. It's really not the type of visit I want, especially since a lot of these things are a first experience for me. We will have to look for another vet to do the spays. Hopefully, this visit won't have any negative impacts on the bunnies.

We went shopping a bit today and now we're both pooped. We were supposed to go do groceries as well, but Jeff was way too pooped so I told him we'll just order. We'll go tomorrow for the rest. We did get some things for the garden though, including a small tree. Jeff bought the bunnies another playpen to enlarge the current one or have two runs. I'm really happy with that. We also found some rabbit food which was MUCH cheaper than the one we have now. There was only a 1% difference in the fibre so this one has 18% instead of the 19% in the one we were previously feeding but I think that should suffice. The price difference is really big and though I do not like to put a price on them, where we can save, we can use on other things such as vet care, fresh foods or toys. Plus, it's a large quantity so we don't have to go out as often. Seems this will be a positive change. Now we just have to hope that they will like it...


----------



## Nela (Aug 2, 2010)

We had a very nice day here. This morning, the painter came to start working on the mainfloor. I'm really happy that Jeff hired a painter because it was way too hard for me to do on my own! The guy is a friend of a friends and he's really nice. I'm really happy that we decided to change the ceiling color from white to cream. I think it makes the place much warmer. :biggrin:

Anyway, because of the work inside, I thought it would be nice to spend the day outside with the bunnies. Jeff bought the buns another playpen so we could hook them together and make a big one :biggrin: I decided to let Smores and Giggles out since they get along and won't bite each other through the fence. Maybelle has a run so she has quite a bit of space to herself, and I intend to take her out tomorrow. Well the bunnies spent almost the entire day in their playpen. I'm sitting outside as I type this, waiting for the BBQ to be ready and the buns are enjoying themselves  I want to state that today was the first time I actually saw Giggles binky and run around as much as she did. She had binkied and played a bit the other day, but it's not comparable. She seems so much happier and carefree when Smores is nearby... They spent a lot of time grooming each other through the fence and I am really looking forward to being able to bond them properly. I think Smores' testicles have started descending a bit so maybe he will be ready for neutering in a bit. That would be great since it would allow me to look for a better vet for the spay and also let her settle in better. It was really something to see them together though. Annnnywhoooo I got some cute pictures to share!

[align=center]






















































































[align=left]I also got some cute videos that are uploading as we speak. I will post those as soon as they are done uploading.

On another note, I have my first snail hatchlings!!!! Yep yep I have a ton of tiny baby snails. They are soooo cute! I will take pictures and video of those after dinner if it's not too dark out. I hope you've enjoyed the pictures!
[/align][/align]


----------



## Nela (Aug 2, 2010)

Video! :biggrin2: (Btw, the stones in the background... I removed them from the front garden because we didn't like them and we didn't know what to do with them so I piled them there. I just stuck the flower pots in there to make it look neater )

Smores and Giggles enjoying themselves:





I'm having technical difficulties with the others so I will have to upload once that gets resolved BUT I did get nice shots of Maybelle so I will upload those now :biggrin2:


----------



## Nela (Aug 2, 2010)

Annnnnd time for some Maybelle pics :biggrin2:

[align=center]


















































Annnnd my favoriiite:





[/align]


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 2, 2010)

OMG Nela I'm in LOVE with all your Bunnies. Your pictures and videos are wonderful. I especially LOVE this picture.






Looking forward to more pictures & stories.

Susan


----------



## Nela (Aug 3, 2010)

Thanks Susan! I find it cute how they are in the same position on that photo :biggrin2: I can't wait to try to bond them, I think they will be happy together. Well, they won't be like your Wilbur and Jackie but hey, I don't think anyone will have a pair just like yours  Darn! Lol. 

**Snail Update**

I found quite a few babies and some eggs were and/or are about to hatch as well so I put them in my 'baby tank' so they have more adapted space. I also put in a larger snail that seems to be have some issues with his shell. It might be from a lack of calcium so it might help it to be in there since I will be crushing the egg shells and sprinkling it over the food. Hopefully it will be okay. Not sure what the issue is really so I will have to do some research.


----------



## Nela (Aug 3, 2010)

Okies so I am waiting for the painter and I am a little bit bored... Lol. I'm excited because today, the color is going up. Slightly nervous because today, the color is going up.  It's pretty much our first time decorating and it can be a little bit intimidating at times. The color here is a powder blue and it's really more suitable for a baby room. We're going with a darker, more grayish blue now so it will be quite interesting to see the results. *Crossing everything that can be crossed and hoping that the color will be nice* 

Yesterday, we got our rug:biggrin2: Have I mentioned this rug before? I'm not sure... Anyway, I hate rugs/carpet etc. I really do and I especially love the easiness of the laminate floors so I didn't want to put anything on top right? Well, while we were furniture shopping, we came across this one rug... It looked like pebbles! It was so original, we couldn't help but notice it. Then I touched it... Ahhh so sooooft. Right away I could picture myself walking barefoot in the winter. Then I pictured us opening presents during Christmas... This rug had something. Something artistic, cozy, soft... Though we walked away from it that day, it stayed on our mind and we kept bringing it up, even looking for it discretely while shopping. Eventually, we returned to the store and caved. We were getting a rug. Now we have it! I cannot wait to see what it will look like in the room :biggrin2: 

We also got more plant this weekend... We came home with a tree as well. It's a 'Red Robbin' tree and it won't be very big, only 2m tall but it's a nice tree and birds seem to like it. The whole purpose of the tree is to make the yard look more alive and try to make it more welcoming to animals. Jeff's sister has a hedgehog in her yard and I think it's so much fun to have wildlife there where you can see it. I'm not expecting one to come to ours, but I can't help but wish one did  Anyway, aside from the tree I got some grasses. I got this spiral plant thing that was just too funky to pass up. I really have to take a picture! I will take a picture of the front garden as well. Oh, the hydrangeas aren't doing as well as I'd have hoped. They need a lot a lot of water and I think they might be getting a tad too much sun. Well, I remembered seeing these glass ornamental tube things that people could fill with water and stick in their plants to keep them watered. The water goes down gradually... Anyway, I took a regular small narrow bottle and stuck it in the middle of the hydrangeas and covered it pretty well. I'm hoping it might work though I reckon it's not exactly the same since the flowers aren't in a flower pot and the area requires more water since it is much bigger... Ah well, in any case, it's an easy way to keep it watered 

I better go for now but I will come post pictures later! :biggrin2:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Aug 3, 2010)

I just love those blue eyes of Maybelle.


----------



## Nela (Aug 4, 2010)

[align=center]
[align=left]Thanks Dave! I am glad I can capture her eye color on camera. I really love her eyes. :biggrin2:
[/align]
________________________________

[align=left]Soooo the color is up and I LOVE it! It's always daunting when it's your first time painting a real home. Lol. I never got around to painting my apartment back in Montreal with the exception of the entrance but that was just a small area. Anyway, it's costing quite a bit since I couldn't paint it myself and I really want Jeff to be happy with it so I am relieved that the color came out so nice. Today, the final coat is going up. We will also *attempt* to paint the areas over the doors. Those areas really bother me because it makes it look like the door goes up all the way to the ceiling so I am hoping that by doing this, we will have actual doors once again. The tricky thing is that it's not wall, it's like board? It's a different texture to paint and therefore may require a different type of paint as well as metal paint for the metal frame... We're just really hoping it will look like the wall! If it doesn't work, it might be one nice mess to fix. So, part of me wants to say 'Ok, let's play it safe and not take the risk,' while the other part of me is thinking 'Oh but if it DOES work, what a huge difference it will make!' 

Dun dun dun...

Anywho, picture time!
[/align]
[align=center] Before shots (some of these are pictures from the sellers):
















Ceiling and kitchen area done (instead of being white, it is now a more off-white/creamy color):
















The wall here used to be blue but we had that painted in cream like the rest of the kitchen so that made the radiator blend in instead of stand out and also makes the kitchen appear wider:






First color coat up (it's a tad sombre since it is pourring):


























The painter added his own personal touch so we could tease Jeff while he was at work since I sent him the picture (you can clearly see the different colors here - the light being the old color):






[/align][align=left]The colors to accent will be: black, cream, and green (plants and flowers) The main furniture is cream cape-cod style. The couch is a blue/gray with silver threading and the sample looked really nice with the paint sample so I am hoping it will look as good in real. The couch should be delivered either the 27th or 30th. Our rug is mainly shades of cream and gray. My only concern right now are these two seats we bought which are more of a dark tan color... If they are a problem, we'll consider our options but hopefully they'll fit in somehow. Oh! Jeff also ordered these beanbag seats to sit in while we play playstation... We like to sit close to the TV when we play so we thought they'd be fun. They sure were comfy!!! He found them online at half the price we saw them at at the store :biggrin2:
[/align][align=left] 
Now that the room will be painted, we can bring our furniture that is on standby at the warehouse as well! I can't wait because my secretaire is one of them!!!

[/align][align=center]The secretaire (my absolute favorite piece in the house):






The buffet:
















And the TV piece:





[/align][/align][align=center]
[/align][align=left]I can't wait til it's all dooone!
[/align]


----------



## usawan (Aug 6, 2010)

i love the picture of s'mores and giggles poking their faces through the fence holes, they will surely make an adorable bunny couple. i always wish i could have found a male bunny to bond with shushu so i could have a pair. 

of course you know i want snail pictures ! 

i like the new color much better than white, i can't stand white walled houses ! maybe it's because my mother and i painted every room in our house different colors haha. painting rooms is always exciting i think, it completely changes the feel of the house and it's such a simple thing to do.


----------



## Nela (Aug 9, 2010)

:wave: Sebastien!

I think Smores and Giggles will hit is off when the time comes. I sooo cannot wait. I think Giggles would be a lot more confident with him around. Smores, well, he'd just be so hyper  It's always tricky since it's hard to tell if two rabbits will bond. :confused2:

Haha, yeah I have to take the snail pictures. More hatched as well :biggrin2: They are all over the place. In fact, I'm quite overrun  I think I will release some very soon.

I hate white. My old appartment was entirely white :expressionless White is... nothing. No personality, no warmth... Bleh. I really don't like it much at all. Not even in clothes really. We didn't get any white furniture either. :biggrin2: Painting may be simple but it's a lot of work too though. Lol. But yeah, I agree with you on how much it changes things. What colors do you have? I just love color! I was good though, I kept it to warm tones. If it were just me, I might have painted each room a different color of the rainbow, or even made a rainbow room and had funky decorations. Lol.  The only place that might get a little bit funky will be Jeff's office because he has a lot of Star Wars collectibles that I would like to properly display. Might add some nice lighting and somewhat futuristic furniture or something. 

I saw your beetle by the way. What a nice color, too bad it will turn black  It sucks that they don't live much longer than that though... Baaah to them!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Aug 10, 2010)

The color looks really nice.


----------



## Nela (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks Dave!


----------



## Nela (Aug 17, 2010)

[align=center]It's been a few days since I last posted and so much has been going on! Aye Aye! Hehehe. Because I was struggling with my dysautonomia, I haven't been able to keep up with the posts so I will have to post this in parts so I don't overwhelm you with pictures and text [/align]
[align=center]First of all, the paint job was completed and it turned out beautiful. The desk and buffet were finally delivered and the house is really starting to come together now. I must admit, it was quite a shock to see the buffet in the kitchen... For a while, I thought it was entirely too big but now I realize it's just because there had been nothing there and it's really not that bad Anyway, here are some pictures:[/align]
[align=center]Beforearea over doorpainted:[/align]
[align=center]




[/align]
[align=center]After:[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]Before:[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]After:[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]This is what the living room looks like now:[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]A closeup of the rug I loved so much...[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]Of course, that's not the final look as we are still waiting for our couch. It will be coming next week and I can't wait! [/align]
[align=center]The other night, Jeff and I were sitting in the living room when we heard strange noises coming from the back... We went to peak and I spotted a cat and thought maybe the cat had been the source of the noise. However, as I was walking in the yard, I spotted movement at my feet. I quickly grabbed Jeff and told him we had company.[/align]
[align=center]We had 2 hedgehogs in the yard! Weee :biggrin2:One walked into the neighbor's yard but the other stayed. It even decided it wanted to sleep in the shed that night and I didn't have much of a choice but to let him sleep The next day, I did some reading and decided that I would build a little hedgehog house and see if maybe onewill take up residence there in the future. Aside from this, I have decided I want to make the yard wildlife friendly and so I have been doing research and planting, landscaping, etc. That's also why my dysautonomia flared up and so I was knocked on my butt for a few days. I have yet to finish and between the rain and my being unwell, I'm really hoping I can get it done before winter! Lol. [/align]
[align=center]Anyway, I managed to get a few shots so here you are:[/align]
[align=center]Hmmm they are not working so I will have to fix those and post them in a few... :expressionless[/align]
[align=center][/align]


----------



## Nela (Aug 17, 2010)

[align=center]The other day, it was raining too much to take the bunnies out so I decided I would try and get some nice pictures of the cats instead. I think I got some pretty cute ones :biggrin2:Enjoy:[/align]
[align=center]Houdina after a playing session :[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]Stopfollowing me!:[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]Slurrrrrp:[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]Baloo plays so much 'fetch' so he's 100% muscle...:[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]Looking adorable:[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]Whatcha dooooing?:[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]Baloo's gorgeous eyes (they are yellow and blue/gray):[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]Baloo slurps as well:[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]Baloo slurps some more:[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]Baloo's gorgeous eyes again:[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]The handsome boy is quite hard to photograph:[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]Houdina looking great:[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]Kitteh paws!:[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]And some really adorable shots of Houdina:[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]And for the awwww moment of the day:[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]Awwwwww :inlove:[/align]


----------



## Nela (Aug 17, 2010)

[align=center]Lady May And Her Loyal Slaves[/align]

[align=center]They have not come to worship me yet.[/align]

[align=center]What's taking them so long? I sort of miss them...[/align]

[align=center]Ah, I hear them! Quick let me get in the 'grumpy' pose.[/align]

[align=center]...[/align]

[align=center]No, hoomin, I do not want your offerings! You have offended me by coming here and expecting me to allow you to touch me again![/align]

[align=center]HMPH! There, take the butt. That's what you deserve hoomin![/align]

[align=center]PUT ME DOWN THIS INSTANT! I demand you release me at once or I will... I will...[/align]

[align=center]KICK you! Yeah! Take that![/align]

[align=center]...[/align]

[align=center]Oh. You are letting me play? Oh. That's why you picked me up? [/align]

[align=center]I see. [/align]

[align=center]Well, warn me next time.[/align]

[align=center]I see you have laid out all my toys before me. That is good hoomin... Good. You are learning.[/align]

[align=center]Now, go fetch me some fresh hay![/align]

[align=center]_____________________________[/align]

[align=center]Maybelle DID enjoy her time out very much, despite what she might say...[/align]

[align=center]I have proof [/align]

[align=center]Who goes there?[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]Oh no, not YOU! Please make her go away...[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]Hmmm, so you brought the camera to see the fabulous me and show me off you say?[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]You had better post ONLY the good ones, OR ELSE...[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]See how nicely shaped I am?[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]How about my other side?[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]And and see how pretty I sit? (If you look closely, you can see that she is mocking us )[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]I like to accessorize as well...[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]How about a nice shot of my face?[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]Hmm no, I don't like that. How about this instead? Oh yeah, much better. Look at my gorgeous eyes...[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]Okay, getting tired now...[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]When I put my head down like this, that usually gets you to worship me...[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]Come on, pet me![/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]Ah yeah, that is nice... *Soft tooth grinding*[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]Hey, where are you going???[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]


----------



## Nela (Aug 17, 2010)

[align=center]I finally got a video of the rare Cog. He can be seen here playing the famous 'dog' game 'fetch' 




[/align]


----------



## usawan (Aug 17, 2010)

hmm let's see...my mother and i painted the kitchen a deep eggplant purple, and then the room next to that is a really deep, dark red, and the living room is a light mossy green...the bathroom downstairs is...lilac ? we were originally wanting to put in black wood floors to match the red and purple, but went with a reddish color because we didn't think the black would sell well when my mother decides to sell the house. which is a shame, because the black floors would have looked smashing. i was in the middle of painting the garage a light blue-gray when i left, i'm sure my mother will have me finishing that when i go home haha.

japan is so boring, all the houses have the same color scheme, white walls and light wood floors and trim. the walls here are fabric-like, so it's impossible to paint them. i don't think a single person here has their walls painted !

yeah it's a shame about mushy-kun turning black, but i have my eye set on some other beetles, and one kind of them is a yellow-green color. there is a huge beetle store in a place called odaiba here, and i am dieing to go.

speaking of bugs...i JUST caught a gokiburi (cockroach) in my house...curse living in an old house on the ground floor !


----------



## Nela (Aug 17, 2010)

[align=center]Hey Sebastian![/align]
[align=center]That sucks that you can't paint... Maybe you can pin up some fabric to make it come to life a bit more? Not sure if you could find anything cheap but always worth a shot.[/align]
[align=center]I'll be expecting lots of pictures of any future beetles in your blog Lol. So... When are you going to that store? Are they expensive? I don't remember if I asked... Lol![/align]
[align=center]I released 6 snails some days ago but I am considering releasing them all. I have to modify the 'tank' because it's holding water. I was thinking of drilling a hole into it at the bottom. I'm just not sure if it will work or not. Not sure what I will do really. They don't look too thrilled right now.I've been trying to take picures of the lil ones but it's been so dark with all the rain![/align]
[align=center]Oh, in a previous post, I mentionned going to the zoo and I hadtaken some pictures for you. I'll post them here along with a few other nice pictures. :biggrin2:[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]Apple Snails! [/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]Do you see it?:[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]And my favorite:[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]


----------



## usawan (Aug 17, 2010)

that is actually not a bad idea ! when i go home in a month to visit my mother, i will go to the fabric store with her and see if i can't find something that would look good hanging on the wall. maybe i'll get red velvet and make my little shack a palace LOL.

well i might go in the next couple of weeks, it depends on how busy i am, and how much money i have ! the beetles go for all sorts of prices, since people breed them, and a well bred beetle can go for anywhere from 5,000en to over 10,000en (roughly 50-100$ !). mushy-kun was cheap because he was from a pet store, but my next beetle will likely be either a breeding pair or i will buy larvae to hatch. beetle breeding here is really serious business !

ahh aquarium shots ! i absolutely love the ocean...i used to live about a 3 hour drive from the monterey bay aquarium, and i'd go all the time and just spend the whole day. even if i'd seen every exhibit hundreds of times, i still never got bored. my dream one day is to get really rich and build a giant saltwater fishtank to surround a room in my house..


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Aug 17, 2010)

Great photo's!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Aug 30, 2010)

Killer pics!! Really, wow.:biggrin:

Love them all.


----------



## Nela (Aug 30, 2010)

[align=center]Thanks guys. I am glad someone can enjoy the pictures. I enjoy taking them but I still have no clue how to use a real proper camera. I do have one I can play with and I think I might do that very soon so you can be expecting lots of pictures in the future. Lol. :biggrin:

________________________________________________________________

A few days ago I had a discussion with a very good friend of mine. I voiced my concerns about the bunnies and my allergies. Basically, part of me felt like a terrible bunny mom because I do not have nearly as much contact with them as I would wish. The other part of me does realize that to some extent, they could be much worse off elsewhere. They are well-provided for and they are loved even if I cannot handle them too much. Anyway, with all that, it made me want to find ways to have more contact with them. 

I set up the playpen in the livingroom with a nice blue tarp and decided to bring in Smores (who has been sulking a bit since he misses us) and Giggles (who just loves being near Smores). Of course, Maybelle threw a fitwhen she saw me take the others inside.I took her inside the following day, so she was much happier.

I am very happy to say that I was able to have them in the livingroom the entire day without reacting so badly. I was quitesurprised actually at how well it went. However, if I do it several days in a row, then it does affect me so I have to do it a bit sporadically and open the windows when I do. It is a big step forward though and I am very happy about it. 

I think the best news so far though has to be about Giggles. When I first got my girl, she was thin thin and looked so frail. Now, she's put on some weight and she's looking great. She even has a small dewlap!!! I'm so thrilled... I can't explain how elated I was to see how good she's looking. She's still very shy and scares easily but once she realizes it's me, she settles and lets me pet her and she tooth purrs. I'm hoping that, eventually, she will be less timid.

I got a few cute shots so here you go :biggrin:

First, some cute Smores pics:




































Some cute pics of the want-to-be lovers :
















Annnd Giggles (take note of the little dewlap):










[/align]
[align=center]and Maybelle coming up...[/align]


----------



## Nela (Aug 30, 2010)

Maybelle:


[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]Did you notice this picture?[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]Lol [/align]


----------



## Nela (Sep 6, 2010)

[align=center]Nothing really really exciting to report but here is a breakdown of things...

On Friday, our TV dressoir finally came and now the livingroom is pretty much complete. We still have to get lamps and decorations but all the main stuff is taken care of. :biggrin2:

On Saturday, we went shopping for clothes. I was extremely nervous about it. See, I'm overweight and short and trying to shop in the land of the tall and skinny. Lol. It's also hard because the dutch style is quite different from the style back in Montreal so I'm really not used to it. I warned Jeff that I'd probably end up sobbing, threaten to break up with him, and then stuff my face with ice cream... Hehehe. However, it went surprisingly well. :confused2:We walked into one store and bought 3-4 items from there. Then we walked into another and bought quite a few pieces from there as well. So that's basically how it went. Shoes, on the other hand, were impossible to find. The funny thing is I actually got two tunic/dress/jumper things that are to be worn with tights or leggings. I am quite surprised really since I haven't worn anything like that in years. I'm hoping I'll be confident enough to wear them well. If so, I must admit they are really comfy and nice looking.

Yesterday, we went to the petting zoo. I was quite surprised at the way the animals were housed and found it quite nice to be honest. Of course, being a petting zoo means that there is a lot of comings and goings, but I guess it could have been much worse. The animals looked good and lots of them had been abandoned. I absolutely loved the bunnies and guinea pigs. :biggrin2:I asked Jeff for guinea pigs. Lol. I've wanted guinea pigs for a long time. I don't know that I will get any but it sure was nice to play with some again.

Here are some of my favorite pictures:

I would have run off with this bunny if I could:






Peekaboo:






My favorite piggy:






A teddy bunny:






A gorgeous bunny in a color I have never seen before:






An adorable piggy:






Wee a funny chicken:

http://i867.photobucket.com/albums/ab238/NelaBunneh/Outings/DSC01296.jpg[/IMG

More in the next post...
[/align]


----------



## Nela (Sep 6, 2010)

Annnnd farm animals:

[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]This guy kept following me and 'cooing':[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]More animals:[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]Still more to come...[/align]


----------



## Nela (Sep 6, 2010)

[align=center]















Annnnd extras:





















































































































[/align]


----------



## Nela (Sep 6, 2010)

[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]And my favorite picture:[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]


----------



## Nela (Sep 6, 2010)

I rarely ever like pictures of me but I got my hair done today and I just loved it so I wanted to share... We have a big family reunion on Saturday so I want to look presentable 

[align=center]Messy:[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]Tidy:[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]:biggrin:[/align]


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 6, 2010)

Great pictures, were the landscape shots from around the petting zoo?


----------



## Nela (Sep 7, 2010)

Yep they were :biggrin2:There was a canal and lots of weeping willows and I just had to take pictures. That's pretty much how it looks everywhere though to be honest. I have a canal right in front of the house though it's not lined with trees the same way. There's a nicer one 2 minutes away where all the geese and ducksstay. 

Glad you liked the pictures


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Sep 7, 2010)

Sophie!!!:shock: Fantastic pics! I mean, fantastic! Makes me sad, summer is almost over..


----------



## Nela (Sep 7, 2010)

Awww don't be sad, fall and winter are wonderful seasons as well! I wonder if we will get snow here again... Glad you like the pictures!

Thanks guys for checking out the blog :biggrin2:Sometimes, I think maybe I should just delete it but then I see your comments and I get allhappy just because someone can enjoy the pics


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Sep 7, 2010)

*Nela wrote: *


> Awww don't be sad, fall and winter are wonderful seasons as well! I wonder if we will get snow here again... Glad you like the pictures!
> 
> Thanks guys for checking out the blog :biggrin2:Sometimes, I think maybe I should just delete it but then I see your comments and I get allhappy just because someone can enjoy the pics


Don't ever go psycho and delete, lol. You know how it is, we all try when we can. I don't even know where mine is, and I updated it, so see?


----------



## Nela (Sep 7, 2010)

Lol, I'm just so terrible at keeping it interesting And yeah, you have to update us more often yourself


----------



## Bunny parents (Sep 7, 2010)

Hey, I'm a fan of your blog  Love it ! I'll wait to see more, more and moreeeeee ! :goodjob


----------



## Nela (Sep 15, 2010)

Lol thanks everyone. I just wish I was a better writer. I'm not very good at expressing things right 

____________________________

Alright soooo what's new... Hmmm... *Thinks for a few*

Oh right. Last weekend was the family reunion. All of Jeff's family (maternal side only for this one) reunites once a year and spends a weekend at a lodge. It was my first time going and meeting most of the family. There were about 65 people and I had met about 20 so that still left a lot of people to meet! Lol. I was very nervous about it and it proved to be a bit much for me all at once. I don't do too well at social gatherings and this was... Well, intense.

Everyone kept asking me questions about speaking dutch and when I will learn it and then they'd spend the rest of the time giving suggestions on how to learn it etc. To make matters worse, people kept asking me about work and if I was working, when I would, what I would do, etc. I just got here in May and with the house and all, there really hasn't been much time for much else. I have to do the 'Inburgering' which is dutch integration so I figured just give me a chance to start. *Sigh* I know they all meant nothing by it and were just looking for conversation but it was a little bit much.

They had fun activities though. We had a very long walk in the woods that was sort of a scavenger hunt as well. They had some people doing performances at the annual 'family talent show' andI must say they were quite entertaining. They also played games and we even got prizes. :biggrin2:Unfortunately, I missed most of the long awaited campfire as I had a migraine from the stress and turned in early.

It didn't help that his aunt tried to get me to dance in front of everyone and that made me panic. I do NOT dance. In fact, I am very uptight (?) in the sense that I do not do things in front of people, especially people I do not know well. I mean, I can sing, but I refuse to sing around people in general. Anyway, I came across as being a bit of a pooper. They were all very lovely people though! Lol.

I FINALLY had the long awaited meeting about the 'Inburgering' at the school. Of course, the stress of attending courses at a college on my own, toppled with the weekend's stress caused me to crack at the slightest 'bump'. It turns out that I didn't get the hours I wanted for the course and it's more often a week then previously thought. Because I didn't get the morning hours, Jeff will not be able to drive me there as planned and now I find myself having to walk to and back from school. It's a good 2-2.5km away so it's not too bad if my health stays as is. We're only 7 in the group so it is a bit smaller than hoped for as well. I hope to meet interesting people and maybe even make a friend or two. Oh, and I start on Monday. :expressionlessOf course, the coordinator kept going on and on about the exams and how I should think of which other course I want to do out of the 3 options: study, start your own company, or work integration. After this weekend, all I felt was my head swirling with a million questions that even I don't have the answers too. I ended up crying from all the stress and now I am totally humiliated for having cried in front of the coordinator. Nice first impression right? :rollseyes

I also noticed that Smores is looking sad. He's not as cheerful and bouncy as usual. I think he's depressed about being outside. He was probably an indoor bunny when he was born and seems to not have taken well to the transition. That just breaks my heart. I decided to take him in and spend more time with him. He perked up right away. I'm considering taking up rabbit hopping with him so that we can do things together outside and keep him stimulated and entertained. I think that might work... I want to put him with Giggles so badly but at the same time I am terrified of having him neutered. I love him terribly.

Today, I went out to do a massive hutch cleaning as Maybelle's hutch was absolutely filthy. I had no idea it was that bad. I knew I hadn't kept up with it the way I'd like but man oh man... She poops more than Smores and Giggles put together!!! :shock:I couldn't believe just how much she pooped. Anyway, it's all clean now and scrubbed down. She was a bit dirty and with all the flies in the shed I wanted to bathe her and get a good look at her to be sure she doesn't have anything on her. I expected to feel like i was trying to bathe a crocodile but she was surprisingly good. She was really annoyed at her paws being wet though. Lol. I refuse to let the hutch get that dirty again. I don't care how sick it makes me, it will be done. If I cannot, then I will make sure to find someone who can. Bleh. It was eye-opening. 

On another note, Giggles is adorable. Her hutch is very neat and tidy. I only put litter (a cotton litter)in the litter corner and nowhere else in the hutch. Giggles absolutely refuses to use it and dumps it out and spreads it neatly around the hutch floor. She combines it with hay and then pats it done. She has effectively 'carpeted' her hutch. It's quite funny really.Ah well, whatever makes her happy... Lol.

Right now Maybelle is in the playpen drying off. She's telling me to post the pictures and get back to my housework so I think I will do just that... lol


----------



## Nela (Sep 15, 2010)

[align=center]*'Fun' In The Tub*[/align]
[align=center]




[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]




[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]


----------



## Bunny parents (Sep 15, 2010)

The last photo is so cute  It's like your Maybelle says 
"Oops, mummy! I'm naked here ! I'll get dressed then you can shoot !" :happybunny:


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 15, 2010)

Such pretty bunnies and glad to see you back. I wanted to add that I also kept snails as a kid--we did snail races in 4th grade and my snail later had babies. I set them free outside (in a park) because there were literally hundreds overnight! They were totally transparent, shell, skin and all, probably too young to release, but to be honest, so few of my classmates' snails lived a few weeks after being taken home at the end of the project that I was ahead of the curve for sure.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 15, 2010)

I love this picture! I think its the I am not happy about being wet look she has.






Is this dutch intergration a requirement for citizenship?Will you learn dutch in the class?


----------



## Nela (Sep 16, 2010)

Bunny Parents:

Lol!Maybelle certainly is a diva She HAS to have her way. I think that's why I was so surprised about her not having drowned me. Lol.

TonysHuman:

Thanks, it's nice to be back :biggrin:Really? You had snails too? Did you win most of your races? Hehe yeah you can literally end up with hundreds overnight :shock:I won't bring them inside for the winter since they are so tiny... Last thing I want is snails all over the house lol. We'll be releasing them all. I'm trying to think of what I can do with the habitat. I almost brought home a frog last weekend. Tiny frog. Hehe.

WabbitDad:

Lol Maybelle hated her paws being wet. She kept flicking them at me whenever I was close to take a picture. Hehehe. She didn't react when I would flick water on her side but her paws though... Lol.

Yes, the dutch integration is for citizenship. I have a temporary residence permit and so they put me in this program right away in order to help me with finding my way around. It's actually really nice because they teach you everything from how to deal with banks to finding a doctor to getting important documents. Also with that, they teach the language, the history, and about the way of life here. I have 3.5 years to complete it and then I must pass the exams to apply for citizenship. The course itself is supposed to take around a year to complete.


----------



## Nela (Sep 20, 2010)

[align=center]*Smores and Giggles Outsmart The Humans*[/align]
[align=center]Soooooooooo...[/align]
[align=center]This weekend, I thought it might be nice to take both Smores and Giggles out since it had been a while since they've seen each other. We already had he playpen out and just added two extra panels in the middle to split it into two like we usually do.[/align]
[align=center]Anyway, it turns out that one of the panels I put in had a gate. Of course, neither had ever played with it so I brushed it off and put each ofthem in their own section. As usual, they simply ran to each other and began a rather passionate grooming session. After the grooming session, they moved on to the 'look what I can do' session and started running and binkying for each other happily. It's always like that with those two and it's really adorable to watch.[/align]
[align=center]Jeff and I were both sitting on the couch watching TV/playing on the laptop when Jeff suddenly leapt to his feet and hurried overto the playpen. The gatehad openedbut bothof them were on their own side playing with their toys. We figured it probably wasn't closed right when we placed it...Now it was closed for sure.[/align]
[align=center]I remember laughing at the dolphin on tv when Jeff once again ran to the playpen. This time, he turned to look at me to tell me that the buns had gotten together when Giggles quicklysneaked back to her side and sat there like she had never been anywhere near Smores and Smores pretended to be distracted with a piece of paper. Riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight! :shock:Of course, it wasn't funny but their attitude was hilarious. It seems thatopen gateincident was no fluke after all... :confused2:[/align]
[align=center]Jeff stood by the playpen and watched to make sure Smores wouldn't go for the gate again. He waited and waited but Smores was more interested in playing with his tube - or so it seemed. Jeff backed up slowly - nothing. He backed up a little more and still nothing.We shrugged it off and Jeff came back to the couch. The second, and I mean the very second, that Jeff had his head turned, Smores(with the ease of a gate-opening master bunny)opened the gate and hopped on over! [/align]
[align=center]SMORES![/align]
[align=center]Gah :expressionless[/align]
[align=center]Once back on his own side, Jeff chained the gate to prevent any further 'escapades'. Smores furiously gnawed and bowed at it. Giggles helplessly looked on. She watched as Smores fought with the chain but it was useless. She then tried helping Smores from her side but luckily Jeff had bunny-proofed the gate.[/align]
[align=center]I wonder when they will figure out that it's not too high to jump over... [/align]
[align=center]:rollseyes[/align]
[align=center]So...[/align]
[align=center]Yes, we were right beside them this whole time. Yes, we had put a divider to keep them split up.[/align]
[align=center]But yes, we were fooled into forgetting that bunnies won't take 'no' for an answer.[/align]
[align=center]Luckily, we were sitting right beside them so Idon't think they were together very long at all.[/align]
[align=center]I sure hope not! [/align]
[align=center]:expressionless[/align]
[align=center]I think it's time to take Smores in for his snip...[/align]


----------



## Bunny parents (Sep 20, 2010)

:laugh: Your bunnies' story is super cute ! Tricky bunnies


----------



## Dragonrain (Sep 20, 2010)

Hey!

I just read your blog for the first time! All your pets are adorable!

I wanted to say, that it's so cool that you have snails!! I actually kept pet snails for probably around 10 years when I was younger. When I was in middle school we had snails as a class pet and I got to take them home at the end of the year. Well long story short, I had my snails and their decedents for a very long time.

I wish I still had some now. I've always kind of missed having them. I try looking for some occasionally when I go visit my parents, but unfortunately never found any. We live in an apartment with no yard so I don't get and changes to come across them while gardening.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 20, 2010)

Great story, got a good chuckle out of it, been there.

I know how bunny's can be. I had some that no matter what I did, managed to get out of their cage. Frustrating to be out smarted by a bunny! I could swear I've had some that must have had hidden opposable thumbs to open their cages.


----------



## jessicalovesjesse (Sep 20, 2010)

If Maybelle ever vanishes into thin air.
I had nothing to do with it.

Just saying.
:wink


----------



## Nela (Sep 22, 2010)

BunnyParents:

Lol yes they are very tricky.It had been a bit since I have experienced that aspect of owning rabbits and I guess I forgot how naughty they could be. Lol.

Dragonrain:

I'm glad you checked out the blog and enjoyed it. Hehe about the snails. I didn't realize so many people enjoyed them. Can you not find any near water? I guess it can be hard. I could only find some by the river in Montreal. Here, they are everywhere.

WabbitDad:

Lol I believe you about the opposable thumbs. It's hilarious how determined they can be. They are just such cheeky creatures. I think 'cheeky' describes them pretty well... Lol.

Jessica:

Oh okay that is good to know then. I will not waste time looking at your place then. Lol.


----------



## Nela (Sep 22, 2010)

We have a new tater that has joined the family. We now have a cute little white and gray guinea pig. I've always been very fond of them and I am very happy to have one again. He is living inside and I have not reacted to him at all. Jeff wants to build him something special so I am looking forward to that. For now, he is living in the large playpen and I have made tunnels and 'buildings' out of cardboard boxes. At this time, he is alone but I do know that they are much happier with a friend so I will look into that later on when things are properly set up. 

I adore the bunnies but I think it is time that I start accepting that I will never be able to have bunnies the wayI want. The allergies are simply too severe. No worries, no one is being rehomed or anything like that. I just do not think I will add any bunnies in the future nor 'replace' any when the time comes. 

I know guinea pigs are quite allergenic as well but I am hoping that I will tolerate them better. Of course, I will only know with a prolonged exposure so I am taking my time with it and taking the extra precautions. 

He's not named yet but I hope to name him soon :biggrin:


----------



## Dragonrain (Sep 22, 2010)

Congrats on the new addition!! 

I've never owned a guinea pigs, but I have a friend who loves them. You'll have to post pictures and let us know what you name him.

I know what you mean about the bunnies. I kind of feel the same way. I always thought I wanted a lot of bunnies, but now for various reasons (allergies being one of them), I doubt I'd ever own any more than I have now. I don't think I'd want to ever not have a least one or two though! 

I never realized that so many people enjoyed snails either! That's the weird thing, my parents have a little pond on their property but I never found any snails the times I looked for them. Maybe someday I'll come across some again.


----------



## Nela (Sep 24, 2010)

Dragonrain:

I absolutely love guinea pigs. Of course, when I discovered bunnies, I was torn between the two. Lol. So far, I am not reacting to him at all so I am very happy. Mm I agree about the probably having to have at least one bunny. I went bunnyless for a while to get my asthma under control and I hated it. I am lucky that we have a house and I can now have one outside since the climate permits. The problem is that I don't feel I can interact with them as much as I want. That gets to me badly. Too bad about the snails. Hope you come across some. I actually had huge snails in my dream last night... LOL :expressionless


----------



## Nela (Sep 24, 2010)

[align=center]Meeeeeeeeeeet[/align]

[align=center]




[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]*Twizzler!*[/align]


----------



## Nela (Sep 24, 2010)

[align=center]Two weeks ago, we went to the family reunion. I think I may have mentionned it briefly... Anyway, I took some pictures while we walked through the woods and I also took some around the place where we were staying. I thought I would share my favorites.

I took many pictures of mushrooms. It was different for me since I have never seen most of these kinds and they were fun to photograph. Here's what I got:








































































Yes, this is cow poop... Lol.








[/align]


----------



## Nela (Sep 24, 2010)

While walking through the woods, we came across some puddles in the middle of the path. There were plenty of frogs and thekids wanted to catch them but were unable to. Now, I must admit, I am a pretty good frog catcher. Every year, we used to go to a campsite and I used to spend all my time catching frogs and toads. Lol. I decided to try and catch some and found that I really hadn't lost that skill at all. The kids were impressed and I was happy to score a few points with them. Hehehe. Anyway, I caught a few and handed them to the kids. I took a few pictures and then we returned them to their puddles.


[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center][/align]


----------



## Nela (Sep 24, 2010)

[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]Some animals...[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]And that's all I have for now 
[/align]


----------



## jujub793 (Sep 24, 2010)

love your blog and i especially love the bunnitude from Maybelle, you can sure tell what she's thinking!


----------



## Nela (Sep 24, 2010)

Thanks! I'm glad you enjoy it :biggrin2:Yeah, Maybelle is... Well, she's Maybelle She makes sure we know exactly what she's thinking. She's hilarious. All our pets have so much personality and they are soooo different from each other. :biggrin2:It's a nice balance I think.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 24, 2010)

Great pictures and congrats on the addition to the family.

Many people are surprised when they ask me how many rabbits I have and tell them each one has its own distinct personality. Bunnys are quite the characters!


----------



## jujub793 (Sep 24, 2010)

you have quite the menagerie that's for sure! btw you take great pictures too!


----------



## Nela (Sep 25, 2010)

Yep, they sure have a ton of personality! Just like people, there aren't two the same. :biggrin2: 

Thanks Jujub, I love taking pictures 

[align=center]___________________________________________________[/align]
[align=center]The Newest Tater...[/align]
[align=center]Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeellllll...[/align]
[align=center]We now have Jelly Bean, another male guinea pig. He's a color I have never had before and he's adorable. We sat on the floor and let them meet and aside from the regular rumbling and general behaviour there was nothing of significance. They were quite fun to watch. I really liked that Twizzler perked right up when he realized there was another piggy nearby. They are now playing together and munching on hay happily. [/align]
[align=center]:biggrin2:[/align]


----------



## Bunny parents (Sep 26, 2010)

Great pictures and congratulations for your new member


----------



## Nela (Sep 27, 2010)

Thanks! Thank you for reading our blog as well :biggrin2:

[align=center]_____________________________________[/align]
[align=center]Twizzler and Jelly Bean (pictures of Jelly Bean still to come) are getting along great. They are both very active and very vocal (which I absolutely love). I'm still not reacting to them though I do get a little bit of an allergic reaction when handling the hay but that is bearable.[/align]
[align=center]Houdina and Baloo justlove watching them.It's quite funny to watch Baloo actually. He's always been very intimidated when it comes to the bunnies but he was definitely curious about the guinea pigs. He's adorable really. If I set them on a blanket, he will come up slowlyand then lie down on the blanket in front of them and watch. When they squeak or munch, he gently (and I mean very gently) pats them. Almost like if he is scared to touch them. Twizzler usually crawls between the blanket layers so Baloo sticks his nose inside to watch him so I often see a headless cat with his butt sticking out from under the blanket. Hehehe. Houdina is a gentle soul and she is very motherly so I have seen her licking them gently but mostly she just likes to watch.[/align]
[align=center]I thought maybe the cats would stress the piggies out but they've taken to them really really well. We let the pigs out on the floor the other day and the cats were about and they would actually go see the cats. They pass right by them without flinching. They even sit and munch happily.[/align]
[align=center]It's been wonderful to watch Twizzler and Jelly Bean snuggle. Jelly Bean is much less skittish (? spelling looks odd) than Twizzler and that seems to have affected Twizzler in the sense that now Twizzler fears us less. They still have a bit to go but I think it's going great since they've only been here a few days.[/align]
[align=center]Jeff has decided that he wants to build them their 'cage' himself. He showed me a brief design and we came up with a ton of ideas. This will be a major project and we are hoping to turn it into a sort of hobby for ourselves at the same time. I simply cannot wait to get started. Let me tell you, Twizzler and Jelly Bean will be awful spoilt! [/align]
[align=center]The funny thing isI snuck Twizzler into the house. Lol. I'm glad Jeff was okay with it and even more happy that he got me Jelly Bean. :biggrin:It is so unbelievablywonderful to have someone as cool with the pets as Jeff... I absolutely love how gentle he is with them and also how considerate he is. [/align]
[align=center]____________________________[/align]
[align=center]Sooooooooo I spent quite a bit of time working on my dutch with Jeff. It's been a bit tough because I cannot seem to accept having an accent. I MUST have it bang on. I MUST learn it NOW. Lol. Some sounds are extremely subtle and hard for me to hear. I simply cannot figure out the difference between the 'v' and 'w'. Lol. I'm doing pretty well with the little 'rules' I know so I am happy about that. My writing is going very well so that makes me quite happy.[/align]
[align=center]Now if only I could get the pronounciation bang on Jeff thinks it's strange that I have an english accent rather than a french accent since french is my mother tongue. Lol. Ah well :expressionlessI'm a bit less stressed when it comes to it now. I guess I have to accept that it may take some time for me to grow into the perfect pronounciation. I'll just have to swallow that misplaced pride once again :wink[/align]
[align=center]Dealing with the social anxiety has been pretty rough. I do not want to go back on medication so I am just errr keeping on? (I know there isa better way to say that lol) Finding myself back in a school environment has been rough to say the least. Everytime I walk into a school environment, memories come flooding back and I feel a good pang in my heart and maybe a bit of resentment. However, the could-have-been's might not be better than the now. I am very happy here with Jeff. I think it's a life lesson I still need to remind myself of sometimes. [/align]
[align=center]I'm working hard at not allowing my stress to comeout as aggression. I think that is the most important thing I need to work on right now. I used to handle stress differently and I hope to go back to that. It's a lot of personal work and having to take a sincere look at myself but I intend to be the person I want to be.[/align]
[align=center]Hopefully this will be a very good 'growing' experience for me. For now, I'm off because I don't want to be late for school [/align]


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 27, 2010)

> Now if only I could get the pronounciation bang on Jeff thinks it's strange that I have an english accent rather than a french accent since french is my mother tongue.


Hmm french accent+ dutch accent= english accent:? Interesting, I am glad things are going well.


----------



## Nela (Sep 27, 2010)

Lol not sure how to explain it... It means my sounds are very english... Not english as in British really but like if I say 'what', my dutch'w' is wide like it would be when speaking english. For some reason, he expected my french to show more. Did that make sense? :?


----------



## Nela (Sep 28, 2010)

[align=center]Giggles has misplaced her ears...[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]Hehehe. Isn't she adorable? I had meant to add those picturesa few days back but you can see them now :biggrin2:[/align]

[align=center]Giggles and her dewlap:[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand our last (but certainly not least) tater, Jelly Bean:[/align]

[align=center]




[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]


----------



## Bunny parents (Sep 28, 2010)

Giggles is adorable  She reminds me of The Dog, you know ? This one ;
http://www.mollycoddledpets.com.au/information/ArtlistTheDogBeagle

The way you closed up on her head  So cute ! She seems so sweet.And here you are, Jelly bean. What a cute little model !  Nice posts, Jelly bean !!!


----------



## Nela (Sep 28, 2010)

Haha yeah I love doing close ups of their heads like that I've always loved the Hana Deka artwork as well. I wonder if it's the same artist? :?Hehe glad you liked the pictures :biggrin2:


----------



## Bunny parents (Sep 28, 2010)

Well, I don't know about that but they seem pretty similar or we can say the same :? How about your guinea pigs and bunnies ? Do they get along well ?


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 28, 2010)

Cute pictures


----------



## Nela (Sep 29, 2010)

Bunny Parents:

Yeah they do look the same lol. As for the bunnies and guinea pigs... I haven't let them have any contact with each other to be honest. The bunnies are housed outside due to the severity of my allergies and unfortunately I do not bring them in too often. I'm quite sure they would get along just fine though... Well, ok, with the exception of Maybelle having them as appetizers... LOL. In the past, before I knew different, I had a bunny and guinea pig housed together and they were the best of friends. 

WabbitDad:

Thank you :biggrin2:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Sep 29, 2010)

Giggles pictures are so cute. Her face coloring isa lotlike my foster Harley's.


----------



## Nela (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks for liking her pictures! She's a really really sweet girl. That's interesting Patti :confused2:I thought that color was 'harlequin' but your boy doesn't seem to be harlequin at all aside from half his face? How adorable! :biggrin:


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 6, 2010)

I am in love with your blog. I have been very depressed and your blog has perked me up big time. Thank you...


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 6, 2010)

Oh and here is my foster Nala.


----------



## Nela (Oct 7, 2010)

Awww Ali, I've been wanting to drop you a note but was scared it might make you uncomfy. I've noticed you've not been great. Sending you a ton of love! I'm glad the blog can make you smile! Just that makes it worth updating regularly.

Nala :biggrin:I love her already! What is she like?


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 7, 2010)

You can always drop me a note.

Nala is a doll, such a sweetheart, craves attention.


----------



## Nela (Oct 13, 2010)

*Sigh*

I have not seen my bunnies in almost a week. It's been very difficult, not being able to go see them. Jeff has been taking care of them so they are okay. It's just hard on me. It's hard knowing that they aren't getting out. Seeing Smores sad breaks my heart. Jeff's sister wants to get a bunny and asked if she could take one of ours. They aren't interested in Maybelle. In any case, I wouldn't let them have her since she is a bit much for the kids to handle. I admit that, at first,I was rather upset about them even considering asking for one of ours but I now see that she was only offering since they are making me so sick. If they would take any from us, it would HAVE to be both Smores and Giggles together. I insist that they be together.

My heart is torn between keeping my babies and offering them better. It wasn't supposed to be like this. It should have been easy, having them outside and all. It's not at all how I imagined it. I've only made things worse for myself and the bunnies. I have now come to accept the fact that I will no longer own rabbits after these little guys. It's been hard. It's been years in the making really. I put it off for as long as I could, searching for every and any solution possible. Sometimes, all you can do is accept. I am now defeated. 

I have been recently (well for some months)diagnosed with dysautonomia, a problem with the nervous system. It's not too major but it is indeed problematic. Add to it uncontrolled asthma that needs to be treated with such heavy meds such as spiriva and cortisone and it's a recipe for disaster. There's only so much beta-blocker I can safely take to slow down my heart and the combination of meds does a number on my body. Everytime I wash the litterboxes, I get closer and closer to respiratory arrest. The doctor had told me it was only a matter of time but I tried to figure it out anyway. 

To be honest, before, I didn't really care. I didn't care if I was harming myself. If it could have killed me, then so be it. That's what I thought. Now, everything is different. I care enough to want to be healthy.I evenhave someone by my side -someone who would actually hurt immensely if something did happen. I adore my buns, I truly do but they aren't everything anymore. My decision not to own any more rabbits after this is sincere. I will not put us through this anymore. It hurts the rabbits, it hurts the people who love me, and it hurts me emotionally and physically.

My days with Smores, Maybelle and Giggles are precious and numbered. My goal is to keep them until they pass away naturally but there is no telling if I will be able to manage that. I'm now stuck between having to choose to risk it or rehome them before if a good opportunity arises. While they are here though, I will try and make the most of it. I will try to get as many pictures as I can. Make as many memories as possible... Cherish the moments I have with them. I envy anyone who could have them without such issues. Oh what I would give to have that. 

Sometimes it's just so unfair. :expressionless


----------



## Nela (Oct 13, 2010)

Ok so the previous post was something I had wanted topost the other day but I simply didn't have the heart to post it here. Anyway,I realize it's a bit of a downer so I will post some more positive things here...

First, the piggies. I got the guinea pigs knowing all too well that I will no longer have rabbits in the future. Part ofthe reason why I got themwas to rekindle my long lost love for them and to test out my body's response to them. I knew that there would be a risk of the same thing happening with the guinea pigs as it's happened with the rabbits but it's something that only time will tell. 

So far though, things have been much much better than expected, both physically and emotionally. I had always always loved guinea pigs and had them for many many years though sporadically and never for long since my father was so severely allergic. He's landed himself in ICU over guinea pigs because he loved them so much. See the family resemblance? Over the years, my father was constantly making him sick by trying to find a new way to keep them and my heart was always breaking when it came time to rehome them. My mother finally put her foot down and it was forbidden to bring a guinea pig into the house after the millionth time or so. That's how I turned to rabbits. Does anyone else see the irony here?

Anyway, back on track. I have been responding amazingly well to the guinea pigs so far. Granted, it's only been a few weeks but one can hope right? In the past, I never reacted to guinea pigs. I did have one with Wiggles back in the day and reacted badly but now I think it might have been more a reaction to Wiggles since she was not spayed andit probably made her even more hormonal. (I react to any animal much worse whencertain hormones are secreted.My cats are an example of that. I never react to my cats unless they are very stressed)Of course, the hay issue is still present but I can handle that easily. Other than minor allergies, it's nothing I'm concerned about.I've been monitoring my peakflow and so far the only time my levels are loweris when it's taken right after handling the hay. 

The guinea pigs themselves have been wonderful. Twizzler is a bit feisty and requires a bit of working with. Of course, in my mind that is a good thing. I have no problem with putting in the time and effort to win him over. I have seen lots of improvement already and I am very happy with it. I do not expect him to be like Jelly Bean but that is what makes them different. Jelly Bean is a riot. He's quite friendly already and everyday he calls out to me. If I talk to him from the living room (he's in a separate room off the living room) he replies. Yep yep, he already recognizes my footsteps, voice, and smell. He also responds to sounds on tv and, of course, he recognizes the sound of plastic bags. 

The other thing that has been fun has been their interaction with the cats. Now, before anyone freaks please understand that Houdina has been raised with smaller animals from a very young age and has motherly instincts with them. Baloo, he's too hmm not sure the word.... We'll say 'indifferent' but that's not what he is.. Lol. It's like he has no instincts when it comes to certain things. He's a bit looney really... Anyway, what I am trying to say is that the guinea pigs live in an open 'cage'. we have some chairs beside their cage which the cats like to sit on so they can watch the guinea pigs.

However, quite frequently, Houdina likes to sit WITH them. Yes, my cat actually climbs into the box and sits with them and plays with the hay while they munch on it. I think it's pretty safe to say that she's harmless because the guinea pigs don't even flinch.Of course, I am always nearby but deep inside I know nothing would happen. She even sidesteps to make sure she doesn't step on anything they might be in. Lol. My main issue is the fact that she's taken to drinking water from the bowl when one of the piggies is drinking. (My cats are big on mimicking) Of course, I'm not too thrilled about that. I change the water immediately and bring her to hers but really she just does what the piggies are doing. This will be resolved as soon as the water bottle is put back in. Luckily, those bottles annnoy her. Lol. 

We put in some temporary boxes in for the piggies with holes in them so they can play/hide/chase each other. They often play 'peek-a-boo' with Houdina. You'd think they were actually running back in because they are scared but I swear, the other day, Houdina wasn't playing much so Jelly bean went right up to her, and dashed back. Lol. Then the game resumed. Houdina is the same cat that shared lettuce with the bunnies and allowed Ariella to sleep on top of her. The guinea pigs don't object when she licks them either. I'm the one who does. Lol. The only other issue I have when she sits with them is that I really hadn't considered the cat when calculating cage space. Lol. Really though, I keep a good eye on them. I'm more worried about Twizzler getting annoyed at them pawing at their hay more than anything though. 

On Saturday, Jeff started assembling the base for the guinea pigs. After taking everything into account, we decided to make the base itself in MDF and tiling it to make it more resitant. At first, I had only thought of tiling the floor but it made more sense to tile it around the inside as well. The fun thing is that we already had tiles because the sellers left us the spares. Jeff did buy new ones to do the sides because we didn't have enough and he wanted to get a specific size to match the others and fit perfectly. I'm really proud of what he made really even if it's rather simple looking at the moment. The base measures 120cm by 60cm. It's not huge but we plan on giving them another level to play on so it's enough for the two of them. I'm really looking forward to making the buildings as well. Jeff went all out and bought some tools for it. We were missing some glue for the tiles so the base was finished on Sunday and the piggies have been in it since. It's so much neater than the playpen setup! I'm especially grateful that Jeff even offered to make them anything since he had said no piggies. Lol. He's enjoying them though :biggrin2:

Will post pics of the temporary setup in a few.


----------



## Nela (Oct 13, 2010)

[align=center]This is what it looks like:[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]It's not finished obviously but it's already quite practical. :biggrin:[/align]

[align=center]Some pics of the piggies:[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]


----------



## Bunny parents (Oct 13, 2010)

Nela, I'm sorry to hear that.  I didn't know that you've been going through it quite some times. Seriously, I don't know what I would do if I were you but you did the right choice. Your health is the most important. I'm sure your bunnies are precious fellows who will luckily find a loving family. I'm totally agree with you that sometimes life is so unfair. I used to have a cat. We picked her up on the street, she was homeless. We brought her home and she was very sweet with me. Even she preferred to keep her own freedom by staying in our garage and had free run, but she would come to me or my mom every time we called her, or we were doing something in the garden, she came and followed us everywhere. After few months we've got her, I had a terrible allergic. We went to see the doc and he suggested us that we shouldn't keep the cat, even in the garage. I was so sad. Knowing that I had no better choice but had to give her up. Luckily, my aunt loves cats and she was willing to take Candy ( Yes, that's my cat name ). Sicne then she's stayed at my aunt's. before I came to Poland, I had chances to go visiting her. every time when we were about to leave, She sat in front of me looking like she was begging for something. When we walked to the car, she just followed us to the car and waited there. It was like she asked for permission to go home with us :cry2 It was so hard for me to walk away. I'm sure that my aunt takes a very good care of her. But one thing I cannot help myself thinking of it , is that probably Candy wonders why we gave her up, or if we don't want her any more. I cried so hard. I cried every time we came back from visiting her. Somehow, it's so unfair. We just have to move on. If you ever need someone to talk to, I'm always here and willing to listen to you. You've got a friend :hug1


----------



## Nela (Oct 13, 2010)

Jeff surprised me last week. He had ordered some lamps for the living room without telling me. Of course, we had looked together so he already knew I liked them :winkThey are gorgeous really. I think they fit the decor perfectly. 

He was a bit disappointed because he ordered two small lamps (with the idea of putting them on each side of the tv) but they were slightly different. Actually, this was a relief to me because I really didn't think the lamps would be ideal there since we already have the standing lamp in corner and lamps beside the tv would be pretty useless but I didn't want to tell him since hehad taken the initiative and didn't want him thinking I would always find a better way so I might as well do it myself. Lol.So, in the end,I suggested (instead of sendingthem back)we put one on the shelf by the window and put the other either upstairs in his office or somewhere else. That seems to work out just fine for both of us. :biggrin:

While on our way to the DIY for the guinea pig things, we spotted a small store that had some kithen things and we figured we'd go take a peek after, just in case. See, ever since we've moved in, we've kept an eye out for chairs that would work with the dining table but everything we found was either very uncomfortable or very expensive. Each chair was about 150, 200, 250 euros :shock:

Anyway, we went in and the first thing spotted were two nice gray vases that we could put on each side of the tv. They were only 10 euros so we got those. We looked at the chairs and finally spotted some that would work. They are a dark gray suede like material and they also have handles and wheels. They were cheap, much cheaper than what we've seen, and we decided to get 4. The problem is that the 4 don't actually fit around the table. Lol. Anyway, it's no biggy. I've put the other in the designated office room for now and we simply have the 3 others downstairs. Luckily, they are light enough that I can easily carry the spare up and down. The other issue was that I had just gotten a nice dark blue runner for the table and that really clashed with the gray. Lol. I replaced it with the brown one I had for now but we will get a nice gray one instead.

I decided to put the blue one on the shelf in the window. I say shelf, but it's almost like a bay window. I even used to sit on it. It's not as large as a window seat would be though. The cats love it. Jeff also brought home a cute little flower basket. It looks great on the table but since the flowers need lots of sun, I put them in the window, between the rose pots. I should take a picture so you can see since it's hard to explain. Lol. 

As for the vases, I wasn't too sure what we could put in them. We went to peek at the florist's and Jeff spotted these branch things that seem to be covered in a sort of like velvety material. Not sure how to explain really. I spotted bamboo shoots and thought of those but we decided to go with the branches since we wouldn't need to put water in the vases. We took a grayish blue color but we may also get the cream ones in the future.

Anyway, this is what the downstairs looks like these days...

The dining table with the new chairs. The runner isn't nice but you can see the flowers Jeff brought home though :biggrin::

[align=center]



[/align]
The living room with the lamp, vases, and branches:

[align=center]



[/align]
I'll have to get a closeup of the lamp and branches. Hehe. Next year, I'm hoping to attack the exterior. I've changed my mind about what I want to do with the yards so I am really looking forward to changing things! We have our hands full this year though 

Oh and I forgot to mention...

We're off to France next week!!! Jeff was really wanting to introduce me to his father and now that I have quit school, it will allow us to do so before the holidays. We wanted to go this summer as he usually does but we were unable to do so with the furniture being delivered and me starting school. I'm really nervous but excited at the same time really. I've never been to France so it will be nice to go. His father owns a nice place and he has donkeys as well :biggrin2:The pets will be looked after by his mom and sister. I'm glad that they will help. The cats know his mom so that will help a lot. Baloo never does well without me and he usually goes off his food and hides for a while. We're only going for about a week though so it will be ok. His mom will visit regularly and she'll play with them cause she likes them too. She said she'd come by in advance to see how and what we feed everyone so that is nice of her. We're flying in so his mother will probably drive us to the airport and keep the car to go back and forth between her place and ours. No biggy either way, only 5 mins or so away by bicycle


----------



## Nela (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks Vircia. It's so hard to deal with. I'm sorry you had to go through it with Candy. At this time, I'm not actively looking to rehome them since Jeff has been caring for them. However, if ever he decides he no longer wants to or cannot, I will have no other choice. The only reason I consider it now is because his sister brought it up. Of course, I don't want the bunnies going anywhere. On the other hand, his sister is only 5 minutes away and it means I could still see them. It's just hard not knowing the future. If I knew for sure that we could continue like this forever, then I wouldn't allow the rabbits to go anywhere. If we can't though and they need to be rehomed, I'd much prefer they go to family and be nearby. Like you did with your cat. Then again, it must be a horrible feeling to see your cat long for you like that. I'm not sure what is best anymore. :expressionlessGah! If only there was a cure!!!

Thanks for caring and for writing. I always like your messages. :hugsquish:


----------



## Bunny parents (Oct 13, 2010)

My dear Nela. Please don't think too much for now,OK ? It all will be OK. Take your time and the best solution will come. It was hard for me when I knew that I have to give her away, even to my aunt. But I couldn't even have her around the house. My allergies got worse and worse, then one day I couldn't even breathe. You're lucky to have your husband who helps you taking care your buns. I will pray for you and all of your bunnies. I pray for a cure for you ray: 
Take care, nela. :hearts:


----------



## Nela (Oct 13, 2010)

Thank you Vircia, you're always so sweet


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 13, 2010)

You will do what is best for you and your family. Only you know what that is. *hugs*


----------



## Nela (Oct 13, 2010)

:faint:

Shoot me...

Just went out to feed and water the bunnies (okay and sneak in a kiss or two or so...) and what do I find in Giggles' hutch? She's nesting. There's absolutely no doubt that her neat little dug up hole lined with hay was a nest. :grumpy:I decided to clean the other half of the hutch since it was humid and dirty. She was grunting anytime I got close to the nest. :rollseyesI stuck a box in temporarily and of course it's over her hole so she is furious. She's probably destroyed it already. We have some MDF left so we can make her a proper one if need be... I sure hope to heck not. I would have to bring her inside. Plus, we're off to France next week. Now is really not a good time, nor ever really!!!

My concerns right now are for her. I mean, okay if it happened we will act on it accordingly but she's already a year old from what I have been told. I *believe* she has been bred before but i don't have a definitive confirmation to that. I have no idea of a proper vet and taking her to one to have her palpated or x-rayed would put her through a serious amount of stress.

On the other hand, she did enjoy cuddling in my arms and she let me rub her belly gently. (Yes, that was my attempt at feeling something) She definitely is displaying some behavioural differences and I had remarked a while ago that she was eating more pellets though they are shedding badly so I figured she might just be fattening up for the winter...

Let's just hope and I mean seriously hope that this is just a pseudo pregnancy type of thing! She's got me worried sick now :expressionless


----------



## Nela (Oct 14, 2010)

I had a very bad reaction yesterday after going in the shed. Luckily, the meds worked quickly but my chest is still heavy. Anyway, I took some time to think things through.

At this point in time, I'm not 100% sure she is pregnant. I did seem to feel some small round thing in her belly but then again I could have been feeling anything and I would be too stupid to tell the difference. I have decided to bring her into the house this weekend. 

It might make me very sick but I am hoping that, with the few days to prepare my body, I can build up on the meds enough to control it properly. I would prefer she be inside so I can monitor her properly. Also, if she does give birth, I want the babies inside where it is warmer and easier for Jeff's mom to keep an eye on them. 

I have found a list of vets that are supposed to have some experience with rabbits. I figure with all the pet rabbits in this country, surely someone somewhere must know something. The website the list was on had proper information so I am hoping the vets listed are good. I have not yet called them since I need Jeff to do it. We will get some information and see from there what we will do.

Like I said, at this point, I have no idea. The nest could have been started for a few days already and this might just be a hormonal thing. However, if it's not, I really don't want to lose her. Her life comes first. My main problem right now is that no matter which path we choose, I will not be here to take care of it myself. I am trying to make the best decision for her. I had decided against the spay because I was convinced the stress would kill her. Now though, if it's the only option, I will do it. However, I'm not rushing right now because if I act on a false alarm, I could very well kill her for nothing. 

Suddenly this is all too close to what happened with Wiggles and I can feel my heart breaking. I just want to throw up and hold her tightly and wish I would never had assumed the playpen was safe.I can't take it back though so all I could hope for is that this is a false alarm. If it's not a false alarm, all I hope for is that the breeder had bred her in the past so she won't have the same risks as she'd face if she'd never been bred. Babies, we can deal with. Losing her justisn't something I am prepared to deal with.


----------



## Nela (Oct 14, 2010)

I feel like crap. I am heading to bed. Thinking I will simply rehome everyone after this.


----------



## Nela (Oct 15, 2010)

It's been a very long and emotional day and night. However, I posted this elsewhere and want to post it here as well for anyone who might be thinking certain things. Not sure who actually gives a darn but I thought I should get this out there anyway.

(I would like to specify that no one has actually bashed me here about this specific situation yet. I know a few think it though but I am happy to say people on here have not put me down. Really only putting this up because I feel like I need to since I'm sure people question my moves.)

__________________________________

Thank you for those who sent me a private message to cheer me up some. I had spent all day crying yesterday and it was very disconcerting to try and make an informed decision when instead of helping, most people were insensitive and berating. Not only on here but elsewhere as well and that is something too often encountered with animal lovers. It's okay to be passionate, but it's not okay to treat someone like they are stupid and make them feel worse especially when they are frantically trying to make things better.

I'm not saying this to defend myself because, quite frankly, I don't need to defend myself. I will explain because I think it is important that in the future, some people try to think about how they will respond to someone crying out for help. Sometimes, that person hasactually hasa reason as to why this and that wasn't done. Things like 'you should have' and 'why did you' could easily be turned into an actual 'would it have been possible' and 'would you have' question. It's much easier and it doesn't make someone feel worse.

I moved here to the Netherlands a few months ago. One thing I did fail on was being so darn excited about getting bunnies again that I didn't wait. I let myself get those rabbits and I do not regret it. I adore them and i am very happy to have them even if I have already decided I will no longer have any more in the future. Yes, that means I didn't find a veterinarian. We went to a recommended vet for their shots and it was really bad. I was not at all happy with the way things went. Giggles reacted really badly to the stress as well and that was something I already expected to happen.

Of course I wanted Giggles spayed but two things changed my mind for the present time. The vet said that in the Netherlands they don't spay the females because of the risk of anesthesia and complicationsthough they do neuters because it's not as invasive. Of course, I figure that a country with so many rabbits as pets should have a vet somewhere that knows something more than this one. It was a matter of finding it. However, I was and am truly concerned about her stress tolerance. I haven't had her long enough for her to truly trust me and I would at least like to work on that before risking anything. If you saw her, if you actually saw the fear in her eyes, saw and felt how frail she is, maybe you'd be a bit more understanding. Sure, I know the risks of not spaying. However, if I have to choose between risking her life now by doing a surgery that might stress her so badly (especially if I have no experience with the vet) and choose between having to make a decision when the time comes when something happens 'naturally' at this point I would have to say I would rather go down that 'natural' road. I'd rather she pass from something that she could get because that's how nature made their bodies, rather than kill her myself by making a wrong decision. You might not see it the same way, you are entitled to it. But until I can find a proper vet that I am confident in, that's the decision made.

While on the vet topic, the reason why I hadn't actively looked for one yet was because Smores will be ready any day for his neuter. I expected to go through vet search when I was ready to bring him in since he really should be neutered soon. I thought I would bring him in for a checkup and discuss his neuter and see how satisfied I was with that to decide on the vet. That's probably the one place I went wrong, though mostpeople would love to point out every other wrong thing i've done whether it be done in public or private.

As much as some of you are getting on my case about spaying her now, I find it unnecessary to endanger more bunnies' lives at this point. Something happened, and there are consequences. It isn't fair because this is something I didn't want and didn't plan. Those two rabbits were in a well-divided playpen with which we had never had problems before. I had split it with mesh in the past and that wasn't safe enough so we got a second playpen to put the extra grids in the middle to split it. So don't treat me like I wanted it to happen. I didn't. We had covered those things, or so we thought. Smores had never ever played with the stupid gate and how could I know he had a pair of hidden opposable thumbs that he could use at will. The only reason I ever put them in the playpen was for them to bond, which they absolutely loved doing through the fence. If you would see the look in Giggles' eyes when I put her near Smores... If you would see how she suddenly springs to life and forgets her fears... How they binky like fools to impress one another and lie against each other with only the fence dividing them... Maybe then you'd have understood why I even thought to put them in a divided playpen.

As for now, I am hoping it's a pseudo pregnancy though I realize it may not be a false alarm. There is also the possibility that she was bred (she does come from a breeder) in the past and would have no problems with the delivery as well. There are risks, as there are with any pregnancy. If she hasn't bred, then there was a fear of fused pelvis. Someone here mentionned that was not the case and so, if that is true, that is a big relief and hopefully, things would go okay. There's also the concern of her being so frail. It certainly doesn't help that Smores is a bit bigger as well. She's a small mini-rex, and he's the size of a small english spot. It's not a huge difference but I don't know how much trouble it could cause. Fortunately, I do have some knowledge since I did foster and rescue in the past. However, with the nerves and the thought of losing this girl who is so much like my heart bunny, it was easy to forget everything and try to seek the expertise of others. Something I should have known would only make things worse.

We did find a list of vets in the Netherlands (thanks to my limited dutch I was able to find more since there is very little in english). I will be asking my partner to call a fewto get their advice and locate an emergency vet. For now the decision has been made to 'wait and see' and not cause problems by assuming things and stressing over the unknowns. We will see how it goes, if she does have babies or not. At the first signs of any trouble, we will try a c-section if possible. I will not intentionallyrisk any life for as long as I can avoid it. Babies included. I have a few potential homes and I can deal with the babies for as long as it is needed.

Btw, putting my own severe health risks aside, I have decided to bring her inside to keep an eye on her and give her and any possible babies a better chance of survival. I am loading up on meds to prepare and then bringing her in. I didn't make this happen. I will not accept the blame as if I had intentionally done it. Do I regret it? Of course. Very much so. But one cannot undo what has been done, one can only undo what might happen now.

That's something people should remember. Stop berating and help with the present. I know it's frustrating sometimes, but not everyone is the same. Not everyone has bad intentions just because they went about things differently than you have.

Thanks for those who took the time to write me a message with a bit of encouragement. Thanks to those who tried to keep an open mind. We are grateful for the thoughts.

I'm off to spend some time with my girl. I've wasted enough time already.


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 15, 2010)

I really really wish I knew where it was coming from on this forum. I will be posting more later.


----------



## Bunny parents (Oct 15, 2010)

I really don't know what to say, except I saw you've been down lately and really wish I could help you, Nela. I really do. RO means a lot to me and you're one of many people here who are so nice to me.  I hate seeing people sad...
Anyway, cheer up !!! You will get through everything !!!  :hug2: The biggest hug ever !!!! 
Vircia.


----------



## Nela (Oct 15, 2010)

Too drained and wheezy right now but just want to say a big thank you to Ali and Vircia. No worries Ali. Thank you for caring. 

Giggles is definitely looking pregnant. She has a pretty rounded tummy now and her nipples seem more present. She wants her mommy which is really sweet considering she's so terrified in general. She basically just sleeps in my arms. She hates the box I put in. Negotiating with an angry pregnant bunny is no easy thing... 

Have to go now. I need my inhalers badly lol.


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 15, 2010)

Hey if I could take a switch to anyone making you feel bad I would.


----------



## Bunny parents (Oct 16, 2010)

How sweet ! Well, I still have no experiences myself but pregnant women have mood swing and very sentimental. 
Take care. :flowerskiss:


----------



## Nela (Oct 17, 2010)

I just went out to check on Giggles. My baby girl nestled into my arms and closed her eyes as I gently stroked her and spoke to her. 

Suddenly, every negative thought and feeling I had at any point flew out the window.

I felt the babies move...

:heartbeat:


----------



## Momto3boys (Oct 17, 2010)

Feeling the babies move would be incredible :inlove::hearts

I'm glad you're feeling better and the negative feelinds are moving along. Everything will work out, you'll see :hugsquish:


----------



## Nela (Oct 17, 2010)

Since we had left over supplies from making the guinea pig base and the tools for it, Jeff made Giggles a proper nestbox. Giggles had made her nest in the open area and I am really concerned about babies getting away and freezing to death. 

The babies are really active right now so I am wondering if that means she will go into labour soon. I'm really hoping she will have them tonight or tomorrow so that I can see how everyone is doing before we have to leave on Wednesday. 

I'll probably get whatever equipment we should have on hand for emergencies just in case. Here are a few pictures...

[align=center]Giggles' new nestbox:[/align]
[align=center]




[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]I brought this blanket with me from Montreal. I had been saving it for something special and I figure this is a good time to bring it out. I have another pink fleece blanket with an adorable bunny that I used to cover the nestbox.[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]Giggles' nest that she made against the door and in the open area of the hutch after I put in a box over her other nest:[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]Giggles' seems to have accepted this box, making all of us happy:[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center][/align]


----------



## Bunny parents (Oct 17, 2010)

Excellent job you guys did ! :thumbup and that blanket looks really nice.  My heart felt so warm when I rad what you wrote that you've been saving it for special occasion.  Awww that's so sweet. It must be a good feeling to feel those little babies moving. Pls tell your Giggles that auntie Vircia and Kimiko say hi and we'll pray for her and her babies.:big kiss:


----------



## irishbunny (Oct 17, 2010)

Good luck Giggles!


----------



## Nela (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks.

Vircia, I'll keep in touch. Giggles is happy that her aunty cares about her.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 17, 2010)

I hadn't read your blog for a few days, took me a while to get caught up.

I am sorry that your having health issues because of the bunny's. I know you will do what is best for you and your bunny's. 

It's great the guinea pigs are working out so well. They are so cute. 

Jeff is a pretty smart man, ordering items that have already been approved. I do the same thing at Christmas, Karen pretty much picks out her presents, I just go back and pick them up.

I am impressed with his carpentry skills, the man has talent. 

Also, I am with Ali, theres no need for that kind of behavior on the forum.


----------



## aquamoonbeam (Oct 18, 2010)

Aw I will keep Giggles in my thoughts. I have to say her babies will probably be precious though, she is such a pretty bun, and the daddy is absolutely adorable!I can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Nela (Oct 18, 2010)

Dave:

Thank you. Lol you made me giggle. Jeff thought it was funny too. I guess the part about pre-approved is true. Thanks for the compliment on his woodwork. It's come in quite handy with the pets. We got this figure saw (?) and that has been really nice to work with. 

Aquamoonbeam:

Yeah, as long as Giggles is okay I can deal with this. It's especially disconcerting because Giggles is so much like my heart bunny Wiggles and I had a very bad experience with her. It's frustrating even more so because Jeff and I clearly did not want babies and we thought we had done things right for it not to happen. 

But yes, now that it has happened, I can't quite help myself being a bit hopeful that all the bunnies involved will be okay. I really wonder what kind of colors they might be as well. 

Yeh, Smores is adorable... :rollseyesI think I will need reminding. I just want to strangle him right now.LOL. 

_______________________________________

To everyone else I didn't reply to:

Thank you for your thoughts and messages. I'm sorry I didn't reply or just gave very short replies. It's been a very emotional few days andsome people made it so much worse so I just had to focus and clear my mind to make decisions for Giggles and any potential babies. I think we have made the right decisions at this time. Hopefully, we won't be proven wrong again. :expressionless

_______________________________________

I'm very concerned about the babies getting chilled at this time. I wanted to bring her inside but then we figured with all of them inside, I would get terribly sick and we'd have to put them back out within days. This is probably even more dangerous than having them born outside where they can get used to the climate right away so she is still in the shed 

Jeff did close up the windows though and made her a good box. I lined it with fleece, bedding, and a ton of hay. Hopefully, she will pull enough fur to cover them and keep them well warm. I do have some from Maybelle but I think maybe the scent will stress her? 

At least if I had intentionally bred, I would have bred knowingly. I'd have known what to expect. I'd have known more about the doe's past and age and everything. I certainly wouldn't be off to France when she kindles. This is by no means fun. :expressionlessI hope everybun involved will be okay so that I can relax a little bit. I feel so drained.


----------



## Nela (Oct 18, 2010)

Think she will have them today... She seems a bit more restless and they are moving a ton. 

ray:


----------



## Momto3boys (Oct 18, 2010)

Ohhhhhh I can't wait arty0002:

I have my fingers crossed that everything goes smoothly!


----------



## Nela (Oct 18, 2010)

Jeff set up a webcam in the hutch so we can watch and listen from the house without disturbing her for nothing. She seems quite restless now but she also started smacking the webcam It's small and at the top but she knew it was there. Lol. 

Probably going to be a long time but this webcam really helps. I think it'd be amazing to watch her give birth. At least then I can put the babies in the proper nestbox once she has them if necessary.


----------



## Momto3boys (Oct 18, 2010)

A webcam is a great idea!

Is there a link so we can watch as well?


----------



## Nela (Oct 18, 2010)

Trying to think of a way to make it accessible But yes, Jeff often has good ideas


----------



## Nela (Oct 18, 2010)

Not sure we can make it accessible but here is a picture:






Doesn't show much I know Hope to get better ones when the time comes :biggrin:

However,we now know just how noisy Maybelle is


----------



## Nela (Oct 18, 2010)

Jeff *might* have found a way but you'd need to download the logitech software off their site and log in. We'regoing to test itamongst ourselves to see if it's worth it.


----------



## irishbunny (Oct 18, 2010)

Web cam is a really good idea! Jeff sounds amazing, he has some great ideas for sure! I hope Giggles has the little babas soon.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 18, 2010)

*Nela wrote: *


> She seems quite restless now but she also started smacking the webcam It's small and at the top but she knew it was there. Lol.


She's probably thinking can't a girl have some privacy! I hope everything goes well.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm on pins and needles waiting for the news!


----------



## Nela (Oct 18, 2010)

Sorry for not replying sooner, it's been a long night of... nothing :expressionlessProbably was just fetal movement and not contractions that i saw... I checked on her and she is ok, just tired.


----------



## Nela (Oct 19, 2010)

At this point, I simply cannot wait to have no more rabbits. It seems like I have this curse. Something always goes terribly wrong. I guess I should have paid more attention to 'signs'. This was supposed to be easy. They were supposed to be outside and I was supposed to not be so allergic tothem. I knew about spaying and neutering and even looked into their shots. Well nothing worked out as planned. I spent the entire week trying to defend myself to people bashing me left and right and trying not to let people send me on a guilt trip but it seems I have failed. It doesn't matter that half these people didn't bother to read what I had posted so they just kept repeating the same things over and over again.

Anyway, at this point I am totally drained. One baby has died. I don't know if the other will be okay or not. On top of it I cannot even be here to try to care for it or her. I can only hope things will be alright.

Part of me just wants them gone...


----------



## irishbunny (Oct 19, 2010)

Sorry things are rough at the moment  I think a lot of people can relate to how your feeling now. Sorry too people are bashing on you! I have been in your situation with an unplanned litter and I know how frustrating the situation can feel. Keep me updated on what happens with the baby, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for it. For now just try to relax, you have done all you can for Giggles and the baby possible at the moment.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 20, 2010)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> Sorry things are rough at the moment  I think a lot of people can relate to how your feeling now. Sorry too people are bashing on you! I have been in your situation with an unplanned litter and I know how frustrating the situation can feel. Keep me updated on what happens with the baby, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for it. For now just try to relax, you have done all you can for Giggles and the baby possible at the moment.


:yeahthat:


----------



## Nela (Oct 21, 2010)

From the updates that I have been getting, the baby is thriving. I can't wait to see it and Giggles.


----------



## irishbunny (Oct 22, 2010)

Yay!


----------



## Momto3boys (Oct 22, 2010)

I'm glad the baby is thriving...I have my fingers crossed that it continues to do well :hug2:


----------



## Nela (Oct 23, 2010)

Thank you guys. Being away has helped with the frustrations and now I just can't wait to see them again. :biggrin2:I think Jeff's sister and her familywill be adopting the little one so we'll get to watch it grow up as well.


----------



## Momto3boys (Oct 23, 2010)

That's awesomw that you will get to watch her grow up.


----------



## Bunny parents (Oct 25, 2010)

For a while that I didn't log on here.  Happy to hear that things get better now for you, Nela. I can't wait to see little one and momma Giggles ! :weee: 
Regards,
Vircia


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 25, 2010)

That would be great if they did!


----------



## Nela (Oct 26, 2010)

Tomorrow I get to see them again :heartsFrom the very moment I held the baby (though for a very brief moment) I thought it was super active. I think it will be a boy that looks like momma but has dad's personality... From what we were told yesterday, he's REALLY wanting to go out and explore for days now. His eyes should be opening in a few days. Hopefully, all will be well. 

I am so looking forward to seeing them.


----------



## Momto3boys (Oct 26, 2010)

YAY, you should snap some pics of him!!


----------



## aquamoonbeam (Oct 26, 2010)

Aw that is great! Can't wait to see pics of the baby. Who knows, maybe you won't be as allergic to hi. I'm terribly allergic to cats but when my friends cat had kittens I grew accustomed to them, still allergic to the mom but the kittens I had no issue with because I was with them when they were babies. Could just have been a fluke lol but every other cat in the world gets my allergies started. Thankgod for starting allergy shots.


----------



## Nela (Oct 28, 2010)

[align=center]WELCOME[/align]
[align=center]Rolo ?[/align]
[align=center]




[/align]
[align=center]Born to Giggles and Smores on Tuesday, October 19, at around 6:30pm.[/align]
[align=center]This lil baby looks just like Momma but is as energetic as Dad. Only hours old, this lil one was already wanting to wriggle his way about to explore the world. S/he is doing very well and is spoilled rotten by Momma. Momma is often found sitting with her nose pressed against the lil one's head, keeping it warm and gently grooming him.[/align]
[align=center]Welcome to the world sweetums![/align]


----------



## Nela (Oct 28, 2010)

[align=center]Pictures pictures![/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]Paws!!![/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=center][/align]


----------



## Momto3boys (Oct 28, 2010)

OHHHHHHHHH baby, how I love you :inlove:

That is one adorable little thing, seriously I wish you were closer so I could bunny nap it, haha

Are Mini Rex's born with fur?


----------



## Nela (Oct 28, 2010)

Lol Hmm well he had a little bit of fuzz. Being that he is a harlequin color, his skin pigmentation is different as well so he wasn't pink like most babies. Hehe. He doesn't have the rex coat though


----------



## Bunny parents (Oct 28, 2010)

Oh Nela, the baby is so adorable.  Congratulations for newly momma Giggles and big big hugs for welcoming this little one.


----------



## aquamoonbeam (Oct 28, 2010)

Sooooooo litttle! Those paws! I just want to kiss them! lol. Very adorable baby and proud Mama.


----------



## irishbunny (Oct 28, 2010)

Oh it's so cute! What a little chubber! Yes, you have to have a rex x rex breeding to get a rex coat.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 28, 2010)

So cute, makes me want to get on a plane and bunny nap him/her.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 28, 2010)

OMG....cute doesn't get any better than that!


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 28, 2010)

Send to me please.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Oct 29, 2010)

Baby Rolo wants to come live with Auntie Shiloh in Alaska!!


----------



## Nela (Oct 29, 2010)

[align=center]France - Une baguette s'il-vous-plait...[/align]
[align=center]With Giggles keeping us on our toes, Jeff and I didn't sleep on Monday nor Tuesday. Luckily, Jeff had installed the webcam on Monday so I didn't have to go out in the middle of the night much. However, because he had to work on Tuesday, he had to bring his laptop and that meant not having the webcam on Tuesday during the day. I checked on her a few times and I could sense she would give birth soon so I tried to check on her on the right times. I knew Jeff would be home soon so I figured we could reinstall the webcam then. However, when he went to install it, he realized that she had already given birth. Lol. Sooooo that is how we missed the birthing process. Ah well![/align]
[align=center]We stayed up all night, keeping an eye on them and waiting to see if there were more or not. I knew I would be up all night so I kept all the ironing so that I would have something to do to keep me awake. Lol. We were packing, cleaning, ironing, folding clothes at all hours of the night. [/align]
[align=center]At around 4:00am, I went out and checked on the bunnies. I decided I would put the baby in the nestbox before leaving so my mind would be a bit more at ease. Luckily, we are blessed with Jeff's family. They live closeby and they love animals. Jeff's mom and sister came by twice a day, everyday, while we were gone. Giggles got calcium supplements during the week we were gone as I had heard that it was good for them while they are nursing. I must say, she rather enjoys them. I like them too! [/align]
[align=center]Anywho, we left the house at 5:30am. Our flight was at 7:40am and the airport was about an hour away. It was pretty crappy weather to be driving in really. Ugh, it was pouring! Finally, we got there and pretty much headed for the security checks right away. Mine was completely uneventful as I am very paranoid about it but Jeff's didn't go as well :expressionlessHe had put in his laptop bag through the x-ray and they spotted something so they patted him down etc. Next, the guard searched his bag and didn't find anything but the woman working the screen insisted so the guard searched again. Jeff and I just looked at each other, a bit confused. Well, it turns out the woman did her job very well. Jeff's bag is the same bag he uses for work and Jeff has a habit of opening envelopes with scissors. Turns out he had left a pair of very pointy scissors in the envelope. He had been looking for those for a long time but they were hidden amongst the papers. Oops! [/align]
[align=center]The flight was pretty boring. It was only a one-hour flight. I must admit that my ears hurt really badly on this one though :expressionlessWe ended up at the smallest airport I have ever seen. It felt more like a hangar really. LOL. Welcome to the countryside :biggrin2:They live in Penne D'Agenais. Jeff's father was there and that's when I saw him for the first time. There is no doubt in my mind that Jeff takes after his father in many ways. It was quite interesting to watch them. Hehehe. Anyway, he was very friendly and we chatted the whole drive to the house which was about an hour away. [/align]
[align=center]Now, they really live in the countryside. Farmer's land everywhere. It was pretty gorgeous I must say. I looove the countryside and I really enjoyed the outdoors. Jeff's stepmother came to greet us and she gave me a big hug. I was surprised and happybecause the dutch usually give 3 kisses and I don't really remember getting a hug. Also in the family are: two donkeys, two cats, and one dog. I have never really been around donkeys so it was quite nice to get to know them. They were a ton of fun and I really enjoyed feeding them. The house itself was absolutely beautiful. They own a stone house which is about 300 years old. It's actually a converted barn. They also have quite a bit of land. [/align]
[align=center]I spent quite a bit of time outside walking with the dog or donkies. I also spent a lot of time looking for any critter that might be about. Of course, I had spotted lots of bunny poops and tracks so I had hoped to spot a rabbit but I didn't. *Sigh* On the other hand, on my first day, I spotted lizards and a hmm coral? snake (couleuvre) and managed to get them on picture. I must admit, I absolutely love my camera and I am so very happy that Jeff got it for me! I'll be adding pictures in a few.[/align]
[align=center]Aside from enjoying the property, I often went with Jeff's stepmother on a nice walk with the dog. This gave us oppurtunities to chit chat and see the surroundings. I really enjoyed it though the walks could be tiring at times since it was a bit uphill most of the time. Lol. On Sunday, we went for chinese food. That was a lot of fun because it was my first time actually eating with chopsticks. I had played around with them in the past a bit but never really had a full meal. I am very proud to say that I ate only with the chopsticks (including rice!) and didn't make a mess. :biggrin:I tried duck for my first time and I must say it was absolutely delicious. Another first was carpaccio... I didn't particularly like that. I think it's more about the cheese that was on top though but anyway, it was not my favorite. Of course, we had baguette every day! We had things like smoked mackerel , salmon, pate, ham, fig jam, etc. on them. Mmm :biggrin2:[/align]
[align=center]So that's pretty much how we spent the week in France really. It was lovely butI was a bit homesick. I had the pets on my mind a lot but luckily we got regular updates so that helped. It was also a big relief to know that Baloo was with someone he knew and enjoyed. It was nice because Jeff's mother often sat, had coffee, and played with them. That makes a big difference, especially for Baloo. [/align]
[align=center]France was lovely, but coming homewas oh so sweet...[/align]


----------



## Nela (Oct 29, 2010)

[align=center]Critters:[/align]
[align=center]I just loved this picture... Hehehe[/align]
[align=center]




[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]Rock lizards were quite common... They enjoy basking in the hot sun:[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]Peekaboo!:[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]A very awesome salamander that was very lucky I spotted him or he'd have been squished by Jeff's foot:[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]more pics coming...[/align]


----------



## Nela (Oct 29, 2010)

[align=center]Flowers:[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]Mushrooms:[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]More coming... [/align]


----------



## Momto3boys (Oct 29, 2010)

Wow looks like you had an awesome trip!!

LOVE the donkies, they are to cute :heartbeat:
Think Jeff's parents would mind if I went for a visit?? LOL


----------



## Nela (Oct 29, 2010)

[align=center]Forgot one... Lol:[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]Landscape:[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align] 
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]


----------



## Momto3boys (Oct 29, 2010)

Yup, definately want to go for a visit, haha

Should have waited for all the pics before I posted


----------



## irishbunny (Oct 29, 2010)

Beautiful pictures! Looks like where I live except a little less green  My friend has a baby donkey that colour, love donkeys.


----------



## Nela (Oct 29, 2010)

[align=center]Medieval villages (Penne D'Agenais: Villeneuve, Pujols)[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center][/align]


----------



## Nela (Oct 29, 2010)

[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]The house:[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]That's pretty much it [/align]


----------



## Nela (Oct 29, 2010)

Okay so I have many replies to reply back to. Lol. I will be replying in a few. I have a massive ear ache I also want to get pictures of Rolo since his eyes will be open. :biggrin2:Be back in a bit!

**Darn, I was using a different photobucket account and forgot that it had different size settings. I will be resizing them so hopefully it will be easier for people to view the pictures. Sorry about that!**

Okies... off to take something for my ear :expressionlessI think I have a sinus infection on my right side again... :rollseyes


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 29, 2010)

Can you guess what my fave pictures are there? The lizards! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 29, 2010)

Great update, beautiful pictures.

I hope your feeling better.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 29, 2010)

Wow!! What gorgeous pictures. The countryside is amazing.


----------



## Nela (Oct 31, 2010)

I haven't forgotten you guys! Just been a crazy busy weekend. Rolo is doing great and is very very alert. Eyes are fully open and ears are sticking up :biggrin:Cutest lil bugger he is! Will reply individually tomorrow, thank you everyone for your comments :rose:


----------



## Nela (Nov 1, 2010)

A huge thank you to

- Vircia

- Momto3boys

- Ali

- WabbitDad

- IrishBunny

- Aquamoon

- Patti

andtothe other few who have commented and messaged with words of encouragement (especially the one in particular who reached out and offered help and guidance) during this difficult time. I cannot tell you how much it was appreciated. I admit, I was so frustrated with the situation and myself that I could barely think straight at times. I was just one giant pack of nerves. Few of you may remember Wiggles but if you do you would understand why I was so upset about this whole thing.

Wiggles was and still is my heart bunny. I had rescued her from a certain death and she and I were very tightly bonded. Later on, I got her a friend which she bonded with like a soul mate. However, due to pressure and not really understanding the post-operation requisites, I put her with Bam-Bam before his sperm was no longer viable. This resulted in a pregnancy. Things went wrong and she nearly died. I rushed her to the vets where she suffered a severe uterine infection (I guess she absorbed the litter or something) and required an emergency spay. She came home and everything seemed fine after that. Until she died not long after. It's probable that the infection wasn't fully cleared and it ended up killing her.

When I first saw Giggles, the first thing I though of was how her eyes reminded me of Wiggles. I couldn't help being drawn to her. I have said it time and time again: Giggles is very very much like Wiggles. Now, to deal with an unexpected and unwanted pregnancy was all too familiar and I must admit that I was pretty terrified. 

Things turned out okay this time though. I still feel bad that it happened but I cannot change it now. I love lil Rolo and his momma loves him very much. It is sad that she lost the other but even if this had been planned, it still could have happened.

It was nice to be there when she had the baby. I am a bit disappointed about having missed the actual birthing but ah well! I really have no plans to have more bunnies though I certainly wouldn't kick Rolo out. I didn't want another but it's very hard not to get attached, especially when born in the family. I think I would very much like to keep him in the family and I am still hoping that Jeff's sister will take him. I think it was very worth taking the special blankets out. I had actually kept those for any possible child of my own but this was a good moment I think. 

As for the bunny napping... Nah uh! But I am open to the idea ofpeople bunsitting and him having loads of aunts and uncles 

Again, thank you! You all have kept me in line and helped me clear my head and think a bit more rationally 

Ps: I'll never complain about my blog being too boring and needing more action again :expressionless


----------



## Nela (Nov 1, 2010)

[align=center]A few pictures :biggrin:[/align]
[align=center]Hello :wink[/align]
[align=center]




[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]Momma is always nearby...[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]Proud Daddy:[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]Maybelle is back in her 'touch me and die' phase. This is as close as I could get without losing anything I value:[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]And the piggies:[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 1, 2010)

Ohhhhhhh cuteness overload!

I can't believe how big Rolo is getting and I am so on love with Giggles :heartbeat: The Dad is gorgeous as well.

Is Maybelle a meany?? LOL

Your piggies are sweet, Im a Cavy lover as well


----------



## Nela (Nov 1, 2010)

Lol Brandy, sorry I forgot to put a warning He's huge! :shock:Sandra (Jeff's sister) can't believe how big he's gotten in just 3 days. They (Sandra and her family, who had taken care of the pets while we were gone) were all freaking out this weekend when they came over. Lol. He's got such a round belly too. Momma spoils him rotten since he's all alone. :biggrin:Smores definitely uses his looks to get out of trouble He's very lucky he's so cute. Hehehe. Maybelle? Hmm she's the definition of rabbitude :expressionlessShe will tear up her hutch if you ignore her. She will tear you up if you don't ignore her when she wants to be ignored... She's... an adolescent girl with raging hormones and an attitude of a diva. :biggrin:

______________________

I forgot to mention that Jeff surprised me with a new laptop on Tuesday, just the evening before we left. He had saved mine from certain death a few times already. It was still working except for the cd-rom and the screen connections must have been loose as well so it would turn off if it was tilted at certain angles. He had the oppurtunity to buy a new one off someone for really cheap so I ended up with it. Now we caninstall my Rosetta Stone so I can start my dutch studies :biggrin2:

On Saturday,I had Jeff's family over for dinner. I thought it would be a nice way to thank them for having taken care of the pets and home while we were gone. Plus, his mother had left a bunch of lovely yellow roses for me when we got home.Such a nice welcome. It was such a nice feeling to be homesick. It's nice to belong somewhere, to have something to miss. Anyway, I made cannelloni and it was a major hit. Cheese is usually safe with dutchies and pasta is safe for me Anyway, there was nothing left. All the bread, salad, and cannelloni was devoured :biggrin2:I was so proud when people asked for more. Phew!

Yesterday, we got up early and went out again. Lol. Oh... We had left on time but I forgot to put my foundation on and I am having really bad skin problems due to my pills. I mentionned it and it was bugging me so Jeff offered to go back home. I thought it was silly to do so but he did it anyway! I'm quite glad he did too because I looked quite bad without it :expressionlessHe's sweet though isn't he? :biggrin:

Anyway after a one-hour and a half drive, we met some of Jeff's friends at this place called the Openluchtmuseum. This museum was all about old farms and houses and the likes. It was quite nice despite the rain. I took a few photos but I didn't get many nice ones. I find it really hard to take pictureswhen I'm in a group and they just keep moving on or getting in the frame Jeff and I will probably go back at some point in the summer. We had poffertjes for lunch! Mmm! It was my first time having them. Poffertjes are mini pancakes really. The dough isn't completely cooked inside so they can be a bit gooey. Hehe. They were served with powdered sugar. I also cheated and had a lovely hot chocolate with whipped cream. I hadn't had a hot chocolate in nearly a year! Mmmmm :biggrin2:

I had already made dinner but we got kind of hungry. I had a craving for a big Mac but I didn't want to eat junk food since I had pigged out with lunch. Jeff decided he would treat me to Subway! I had craved Subway for months but there are none in the area so Jeff decided we should take advantage since we were passing by. He missed the exit but he still went back. Lol :biggrin:Then he got me an ice cream cone :biggrin2:I think he spoils me too much. LOL!

All in all, it was a great weekend.


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 1, 2010)

What a gorgeous baby....I just ADORE harlequins. I'm sure that the baby is getting spoiled rotten by both bunny mama and its human mama. 

I had totally forgotten about Wiggles - now I understand why you were so stressed. I'm so sorry for all you went through - it does sound like things are going better now.

The countryside was gorgeous and the photos of the animals and flowers were cool. I knew Ali would love the lizards.

Perhaps you've shared earlier in your blog - but how did you & Jeff meet? I know you were in Cananda and I'm assuming he was where you are now...

Just curious.


----------



## Nela (Nov 1, 2010)

Thank you Peg. I feel awful about how I handled things so I had to share about Wiggles so people might understand exactly why I didn't want to deal with this A lot of people think I did it on purpose so I was really frustrated. It doesnÂ´t matter anymore. I know what I did and didnÂ´t do.I'm so relieved that things have gone alright so far.

As for Jeff and I... Lol. I am Canadian and was living in Montreal. You might remember that I was engaged for a time etc. I ended making a big decision and broke the engagement off and sent him packing. Best decision ever. Jeff and I actually met on a chat site. I had absolutely no intention of meeting anyone and really just longed for conversation. He and I became friends and spent long hours talking about anything and everything. Before we knew it, he was talking about coming. I must admit that I didn't fully believe he'd come down but he did. We met and clicked right off the bat. He came to Montreal 3 times, then I cme to spend the holidays with him in Holland last year and then he came back to Montreal another 2 times. I moved to Holland after that which is in May of this year. He bought a house for us and we've now settled in. I was very quickly and easily granted stay so I am very happy about that. I have full rights so I can work, have medical insurance, etc. This is home now. :biggrin2:


----------



## irishbunny (Nov 1, 2010)

Great pictures! I love the piggies  I really must go on a picture taking spree with my crew!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 1, 2010)

Rolo is so cute! 

Sounds like you have Jeff well trained, my wife says I am a work in progress.


----------



## Nela (Nov 2, 2010)

Irish, you really do need to go on a photo spree :biggrin:I know I would enjoy it hehehe.

Wabbitdad, LOL. I think all men are a work in progress Just teasing really :winkIt's a good thing Jeff does all these things and I remember them because I wanted to strangle him this morning. Hehehe. Men, please clean up after yourselves!

___________________

I am whining and going on a pity party spree because I can. I am sick. Again. Started with the ear thing the other day. Luckily it didn't hurt that badly again since but it hasn't gone away completely. Now I feel like I stuck a jalapeno pepper up my nose. My nose and throat buuuuuuuurn :shock:Wheeze wheeze wheeze. Just another reason why I am so grouchy :grumpy:I hate being sick. I am a lousy sick person. I'd hate to be around me Soup and tea it is!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 2, 2010)

I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Bunny parents (Nov 2, 2010)

Oh, nela, the pic of Giggles with her baby is so beautiful. It's touched my heart. You must be so proud of Giggles, looks like she's a wonderful momma  and thereeee ! Lovely maybelle. Sorry to hear that you couldn't get so close to her. Lovely Diva !!!! :inlove: Thank you so much for sending Kimi's noserubs. I gave the noserubs from you to her, she nibbled my hair in return, plus some digging...not hard but could make my hair like a small afro ullhair: lol. I guess she tried to tell me, " Momma, fix your hair ! Rock yourself, dude !!!".  
Lots of noserubs back to your bunnies, to you too !


----------



## Nela (Nov 4, 2010)

Wabbitdad: Thanks. I feel like I have been run over by a train.

Vircia: Hehehe, I'm glad you approve. Giggles really is a wonderful momma. I was scared she wouldn't be and then I'd find myself struggling to help the baby survive.I have a betterpicture somewhere where she is grooming the lil one, and another where you just see hisfeet sticking out at he suckles.I felt a bit bad taking a pic of her like that but it was such a special moment... Lol Maybelle is definitely a diva. So, how did you like your new hairdo? 

______________________

I'm lying down on the couch still feeling like I've been run over by a train. At 7:30am I was having ice cream. Lol. My menu consists of: soup, tea, pudding, and ice cream. I can't talk much so I guess that gives Jeff a break. Hehehe. I've been sleeping mostly but it's a restless sleep. Everything hurts. Trying to see if I can do without the antibiotics but it's not looking great. I'm always sick in November. I seem to always get sick just in time for my birthday :rollseyesHopefully, it will pass before then. I haven't been able to go see the bunnies. I am staying away because any asthma attack now would most likely send my to the ER. He's growing so fast I am scared to miss those special moments.

Rolo has started binkying. You know, when they are just wobbling around and then *Boing!* and *paf* they smack head first into the sides of the hutch because they are clumsy? Yeah, that's what he's up to nowadays. If you play close attention, you will notice he wiggles his butt ever so gently before he binkies. It's quite hilarious. Jeff found it quite funny. I just keep saying he's got a spring stuck in his butt. Reminds me of Tigger from Winnie da Pooh.

It is REALLY windy here so I am soooo relieved that they are inside the shed. I'm sure the bunnies would be fine but I feel much more calm with the baby being sheltered properly.

Yesterday, the doorbell rang. I was sleeping and saw it wasn't Jeff (his car wasn't there) so I couldn't be bothered to answer. It rang again. I figured I'd go see and let them notice that they woke me. Lol. Turns out it was the neighbor kid... Again. The rabbit. Again. Now, I love bunnies and all but after the 5th time it escapes you start thinking they are bound to lose it. You'd think they'd take it a bit more seriously and work at it so it doesn't happen again no? Not the kids, the parents really. I mean, the mother was there and all the last time and this time too. *Sigh* Just grumpy I guess. Lol.

Back to bed I go...

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Nov 4, 2010)

Lovin this blog, Soph!:biggrin2:


----------



## Nela (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks Crys! Makes me happy to know people enjoy it :biggrin:

_______________

Jeff got me some soups yesterday because I don't feel like eating solids... Opened the can and thought it looked quite thick. Shrugged it off and heated it... Tasted it. It tasted quite nice only i felt it was like eating tomato sauce... Stared at it for a few. Went back to the garbage can, retrieved soup can. Looked for words I recognized. Realized I had to add water to the soup...

DUH.

:headsmack

Crawling back into bed with soup rather than sauce this time.


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 4, 2010)

LOL that sounds like something I would do!!

Hope you feel better soon :bouquet:


----------



## Nela (Nov 4, 2010)

[align=center]Lol Brandy, at least I am not the only one. The funny thing is I kept tasting it and pondering... Lol. I'm so out of it. Thankies for your message :biggrin2:

________________________________

Ugh, the doorbell rang again. Yes, I was sleeping. :grumpy:I woke and just sat there, wondering if I had actually heard it or not. Thought maybe I didn't so I lied back down. It was bugging me so I went in the yard to see if the neighbor's rabbit was there. I didn't see her. Sure enough, a few minutes later I heard the lil girl screaming for her dad to hurry because the rabbit was getting away. Guess she headed for the other yard. Lol. Poor thing wants to get away. I can't blame her. 

Anyway, once out, I simply could not resist going to see the bunnies. I had the fastest photoshoot ever. Lol. I must tell you though, he isabsolutely adorable. Omg! :shock:What a cuuuuuuuuuuuuuuute baby! You should see his butt! He's got big big paws like dad with the tiniest baby tail! :inlove:This baby moves way too much. I stuck him in a cup so I could snap a few pics while he investigated. Here are the pics:

*Warning... Cuteness Overload in







3







2





1

*



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]


[align=center]



[/align]


[align=center]



[/align]


[align=center]



[/align]


[align=center]



[/align]


[align=center]



[/align]


[align=center]



[/align]


[align=center]



[/align]
:big kiss:

He's growing too quickly... He no longer fits in my hand... :tears2:*Sigh* I wish I could just sprinkle some magical dust on him and make him stay exactly as he is now...


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 4, 2010)

Wow cuteness overload is right :inlove:

I think you need to send him to me! ray:


----------



## aquamoonbeam (Nov 4, 2010)

Whhhyyyy would you torture us with his cuteness!?!? lol I'm glad you did! He is like a little Stars wars ewok, soooooooo cute!!! haha His little ears are just the most precious. Wow.


----------



## Nela (Nov 7, 2010)

Hehe sorry guys. His ears are my favorite part as well. So small and soft! I miss him, I haven't gone to see him in a few days...

All I can report is that Jeff says he nestles into the nest momma had made for him. Only thing is, he's too big for the nest I've seen him do it days ago and he was already a bit too big. Now I can only picture him with just his butt in. Lol.

As for me, I am sick. Very sick. Sorry for gory details but coughing up bloody mucous and not enough to say that it's finally coming out. I can barely swallow for how much my throat hurts. My head, my ears,my nose... All stuffed up, heavy, and ringing. Lol. My body aches like no tomorrow. This feels worse than the pneumonia episodes I've experienced only I am not wheezing nearly as much. That's the really good thing so far. Aside from being stuffed up, I am not wheezy so I don't need a hospital visit so far. Definitely bronchitis and sinusitis again.I cannot remember the last time I had a simple cold...

Back to bed I go.


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 8, 2010)

Feel better.


----------



## Nela (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks Alicia 

Still sick. Still cannot eat much other than soup, ice cream, and pudding, etc. Throat is bleeding less though but it is still very painful to swallow. It's official, i'm on antibiotics for my birthday. :grumpy:Ah well!

Rolo has grown A LOT. He no longer fits in the one hand at all. I have very little experience with sexing at such a young age but he does indeed seem to be a boy. Rolo bounces around happily exhausting momma. He's taken a liking to jumping on top of the nestbox, then jumping down and running whileattempting binkies. He's adorable. His fur is so soft and he's so fluffy. Gah! I don't see how I will let him go. Lol. Maybelle has more attitude than ever... She's quite the brat. Smores is very hyper and loves to run around and give you a hard time when you want him to go back. Giggles is her usual gentle and scaredself. 

The piggies are doing very well. They are a bit bored so I will make them a maze out of the boxes we have as soon as I feel better. Jelly Bean calls me in the morning when I come down and he calls me for snack time. Really fun to have. So far, no allergies, no wheezing. Only thing that bugs a bit is having them in my neck sinceI get a bit itchy.

The cats are doing well. Baloo on the other hand simply cannot wait til I feel better. Both cats follow me around so if I am sleeping, they are sleeping. They know when I am not well and they have been very well behaved and quiet. Until Jeff gets home... Then, they get hyper. Baloo especially has a ton of energy so he cannot wait to see Jeff. He's usually in his fetch position even before Jeff has managed to take his shoes off. They play but it doesn't seem to be enough so Baloo has been acting up at night. Of course, I get pretty irritated but I also know that it's only because they are so quiet during the day. I'm not the one that told them not to move... Lol. It's quite cute to watch Baloo look out for Jeff though. He recognizes the sound of the car and zooms across the room to the door to greet him. He always whines quite a bit in the morning when Jeff leaves and then settles beside me. It's nice to have them curled up with me though. Houdina is especially clingy when I am not well. She follows me everywhere... She doesn't let me out of her sight. Lol. 

The other day, Houdina did something quite funny. She was upstairs and Jeff and I were sitting in the living room when all of a sudden she starts crying out in a strange way. Of course, I couldn't help but wonder what was wrong and waited for her as she came down. Well, she got to the living room, carrying her collar in her mouth that I had taken off afew days earlier to allow her to scratch and groom, etc. (I always randomly take it off for a bit) Anyway, she just dropped it and looked at me and meowed. I got up, she got in position, and I put it on and then she happily left and tackled Baloo then ran up the stairs as he chased... We have strange cats... :lookaround

Oh, btw... it wasa special day on November 7th so...

[align=center]HAPPY BELATED 2ND GOTCHA DAY, BALOO!!!!!!!![/align]
[align=center]:big kiss:[/align]


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 11, 2010)

Glad you seem a little better.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 11, 2010)

Hi Nela, I just love reading your blog. Your pictures are some of the best i've seen on RO.

I feel so sad for you regarding your Bunny allergy. I can relate as I also have asthma, on numerous puffers too. However since I quit smoking almost 14 months ago my asthma isn't as bad. I do wear masks certain times of the year when handling hay.

I am so happy for you regarding your new man Jeff. What a Gem you got, honestly he sounds like the most wonderful man. Does he have a nice Uncle for me? LOL

Your bunnies are so adorable, I so wish you didn't have an allergy to them, as you are such a wonderful Bunny Mom. I'm sure they all know it too.

Take care of your self. We'll chat soon.

Susan


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 11, 2010)

I am so sorry your not feeling well and I am glad that your feeling a little bit better.

I love those pictures, such a cutie. Good for you Rolo is across the pond or bunnynapping might happen.


----------



## Nela (Nov 15, 2010)

Ali,

Thankies. Slowly getting there but at least I am a bit more functional than I was. Lol. I was hyper on Saturday cause I wanted to go Christmas shopping. I was so deaded after that though. Feeling okay today so I will start my studies. How are you holding up?

Susan,

Your comments always put a huge smile on my face. I'm so happy that you enjoy the blog and pictures. The allergies suck big time, it's very frustrating. I will definitely not be owning multiple bunnies in the future. I have rekindled my love of guine pigs and if things work out, then I will focus more on them. I absolutely love the bunnies we have so I am just trying to enjoy the time I have with them. I honestly don't think I'm much of a good bunny mom at all anymore really, but I do try. 

Haha, yes Jeff is a great find indeed. I'm glad you agree. I really am thankful for having met him and I couldn't imagine finding better to be honest. I know that the future is always uncertain so I live in the present and I enjoy each moment I have with him. LOL I will have to ask about the uncle You might have to learn dutch though. You up for it? Seriously, already 14 months you quit? CONGRATS! That's quite an accomplishment! 

WabbitDad,

Thanks. I am getting there. My throat isn't bleeding anymore. I think the ulcer is gone. That definitely feels better! Lol about Rolo! Everyone wants to bunnynap him. Heck, I want to bunnynap him from his momma too! It takes a lot of willpower not to bring him inside to let him explore andbounce around. Not risking it now with the temperature difference and all though. 

_________________________________________

Who wants more pictures? :biggrin:


----------



## Nela (Nov 15, 2010)

[align=center]Not great quality since it was really dark and rainy but wanted to share anyway:expressionless[/align]
[align=center]A bit blurry but I had to share... Momma is never far away. Aren't they adorable together?[/align]
[align=center]




[/align]
[align=center]Getting bigger and bigger each day:[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]Nibbling the hay:[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]Adorable as always:[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]A quick pic of Daddy:[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]And a quick pic of Momma:[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]:big kiss:[/align]
[align=center]Ps: Maybelle was too grumpy for pictures :rollseyes[/align]
[align=center][/align]


----------



## Bunny parents (Nov 15, 2010)

Oh a sweet bunny family.  How are you, Nela ? I hope you feel better and better. Little cutie baby will cure you with her cuteness.  Giggles is an amazing mom  never leave her baby out of side. And yeah ! The baby grows so fast ! :shock:


----------



## Nela (Nov 15, 2010)

Hey Vircia, it's nice to hear from you. How are you doing? I am okies. Getting better. It's my birthday on Wednesday so I am hoping to be a lot better bythen since the family wants to come over. I hate having company when I am not well. I feel like I am letting people down then you know?

Haha yes, Rolo sure is cute. He's got quite the attitude though. LOL. He's too hyper, he hates being slowed down by being handled and petted. Giggles is the perfect Momma. I really didn't expect her to do as well as she did nor be so attached. I had a foster doe once that had a litter and she was not nearly the same. Of course, she did have 6 though so she was way more exhausted and annoyed. Giggles seems perfectly happy to be a mom. I'm glad because I sure would have felt even more guilty if she didn't want the baby herself. Lol. 

So far, there's been no word on Rolo being adopted. They know he is available and if they want him, they can take him home. If they don't take him, I'm not pushing to let him leave. I think it's kind of sweet to have the family together, even if they can't be housed together in the future. I guess part of me hopes that he gets adopted as he'll probably have more space and contact since I am so allergic. That would save me having to debate it But anyway, for now, I am just enjoying him. 

How is Kimi doing?


----------



## Bunny parents (Nov 15, 2010)

Oh I'm glad to hear that you're getting better, Nela. And please don't think so much ok ?  It's great that your family will go seeing you ! Surrounding by people who love and care about you, I think it helps a lot !  Rolo has sweety look from his mom and a lots of personality from his daddy,ha ?  What a cute little boy. I know no matter someone will adopt him or he will stay with you, either way he will have a happiest life.  Rolo is a lucky guy, having you taking care of him. What else a bun would ask for more ?  
Thanks for asking. Kimi's doing fine. Her wound is barely visible now, her fur is growing over it. Also the scale from the wound on her next (a side effect from Antibiotics) fell out this morning. So she has a naked skin there, bald !  Soon the hair will grow, I hope  She's a bit annoyed of me now coz she wanted to bite off carpet but I kept blcoking her way. Now she's laying down in her cage with a face " :brat: I'll wait until you'll go cleaning, momma ! ". hahaha, she's a little tricky smart girl  
Take care, Nela. 
:hug2:


----------



## Nela (Nov 15, 2010)

Haha sounds like she's feeling a lot better I always find those bald patches funny. Hehehe. Glad to hear that all is well :biggrin2:

Actually, I am very excited about my birthday this year for a few reasons...

My mother has decided to send me a box for my birthday, filled with mixed goodies. My grandmother has also decided to pitch in. Now, of course, I am curious about what I will find, but this box has a much deeper meaning. My mother and I had a big falling out a few days before I left... It had been coming for years really. Sadly, I moved to the Netherlands without being able to say goodbye to most of my family. I think that is the worst experience I have had. We didn't speak for months. My mother and I started speaking a few months ago but it's still a bit awkward. It's been really hard, having moved here that way. I know I will never have that mother-daughter relationship I always hoped for, but this is a nice moment. To know that they haven't forgotten me this time, to know that they are making something for me, from them. It's a good feeling. :biggrin:

My family, on Jeff's side, doesn't even have to think about being here on Wednesday. They just automatically know they are here on Wednesday. Not only that, but just the fact that they knew it was my birthday (it's not Jeff that reminded them)... Jeff had even taken the day off from work to be here. He has to go to school though so he won't make it til the evening but isn't it sweet that he thought to do it?

For years, I was always made to feel guilty on my birthday. It always revolved around money. My father was always wanting me to go out with friends, do something fun. However, someone else always made sure I knew exactly how much of a financial burden it was to the family if I accepted my father's idea. It always ended up in some big stupid fight and I always ended up alone doing nothing but crying (though we did have supper together, and I got to choose the meal so not entirely nothing). Two years ago I had the most horrible birthday ever and even bawled my eyes out when I ran away from home (my own home too!) to go to a restaurant for a piece of cake, only to be served a mouldy piece. Lol. It was not my year. :rollseyesLast year was much better though. My co-workers threw me such a nice and sweet birthday... Jeff came down shortly after and then we had dinner at the restaurant with my family. This year, this year is the first year that it comes together so naturally though... My birthday is only on Wednesday but I've already gotten more than I could have asked for. :heartsOh, and I have decided to make my own cake. It will be yummy :biggrin2:

Oh and Vircia, telling me not to think too much is like telling me not to breathe. LOL. I just can't help it... :baghead


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 15, 2010)

*hugs*


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm so glad you're going to have a good Birthday this year, you deserve it :hugsquish:


----------



## Nela (Nov 15, 2010)

Thank you Ali and Brandy :flowerskiss:


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 15, 2010)

You'll have to let us know what's in your goody box


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 15, 2010)

oh yes!


----------



## Nela (Nov 15, 2010)

Haha definitely! :biggrin:I certainly will not have it for my birthday so I might just keep it for Christmas though


----------



## Nela (Nov 15, 2010)

Okay so I have been thinking and decided to try going about it like this instead...

I have Christmas cards I want to send out to people from on here. However, I didn't want to PM anyone for their address because I didn't want to put anyone on the spot in case they didn't feel comfy with giving their address. So... If anyone wants their card, please PM me your adress so I can send it to you. If you prefer, I can send you an ecard if you give me your email. If you don't want to sendeither addressthrough here, I can PM you my email addy where you can send it. 

This way, I don't put anyone on the spot and you can still get your card if you want it


----------



## irishbunny (Nov 15, 2010)

No wonder Jeff turned off to be a good one, his family sound really nice! The goody box is a really cool idea, my Mam and my Nana always get one together for my Aunty Erin's birthday too. She's always moving around different countries. They send her all the Irish food she loves that you can't get in the states (where she is most of the time) and she loves it! All her brother's and sister's put stuff in too. I'd love to get a goody box myself, I'd be pure excited lol!

Rolo is such a cutie! Little cratur. I wouldn't be able to let him go  I hope your birthday turns out the best yet on Wednesday, I'm sure it will!


----------



## Nela (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks Irish :biggrin:He and his family are great. I must admit that it's quite a nice feeling to be part of it. Yeah, my mother asked what cereal I like that I can't get here. I'd be so happy with a box of Golden Grahams :shock:Lol. I think goodie boxes are such a good idea. Keeps an attachment with the homeland :biggrin:I'm trying not to get too attached to Rolo but it's haaaaaaaaaard. Thank you for the wish. I am sure tomorrow will be a nice day :biggrin:

___________________________________

It seems like it's going to be a rather nice day today. I was thinking of taking Maybelle out and letting her run in the yard a bit while I cleaned up some things... She's such a big bunny now I am not as happy with her hutch to be honest. I much prefer the double we have. I'd give it to her as a single. Maybe we'll get her one later... I thought, if Jeff's sister takes Rolo, then we can sell them Maybelle's hutch for Rolo for about half the priceand buy Maybelle the other so we'd only have to spend half... We'll see. 

As for the Christmas cards, I'm sorry if I posted here. I find it a tad impersonal. On the other hand, the other option was me PMing people and asking directly and I wasn't sure how that would be welcomed. Lol. So anyway, that's why I posted here. I'm hoping more will reply soon as I want to send them out in the very near future Ahem, the people who've been replying to this particular thread were especially in line for a card. Hint hint


----------



## Nela (Nov 16, 2010)

It's supposed to be warmer tomorrow and I don't feel too greatso I think I will wait til then to let her out.We'll see... I have the door open now as I was cleaning the guinea pig land and it's quite nice. The tiled base is working perfectly. I'm so glad we tiled it. Jelly Bean and Twizzler are squeaking and strutting happily. Lol. I am trying to build them a maze right now out of cardboard... It won't be nearly as fancy as what we are planning on building them but at least that will keep them entertained for now. The good thing is we have a ton of cardboard so I can use that and make space in the room at the same time We'll see what I can come up with... 

:bunny18

Btw, I decided on my birthday cake... It's going to be layered white cake with strawberry sauce (making it myself) and vanilla pudding in the middle. The cake will be covered in whipped cream and the decorations will consist of dark chocolate dipped strawberries with possibly a dark chocolate drizzle... I might flavour a bit of whipped cream with nutella to decorate the bottom of the cake with trim or something... :biggrin:

Gotta make all those soup eating days count right? LOL


----------



## Nela (Nov 16, 2010)

Here's a video of the piggies enjoying their maze. Notice the speed at which they run in. Lol.

[align=center]

[/align]
Btw,I apologize for the brief moment I rotated the cam. Lol, this dork forgot the video wouldn't also rotate I also fixed the slight technical issue with the door...


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 16, 2010)

That is great :thumbup

I'm going to have to do a maze for my girls and see if they like it arty0002:


----------



## Bunny parents (Nov 16, 2010)

Hehehe, that's so cute ! I like when the black one followed another, so cute ! It reminded me of my science project at primary school. I, oh yeah, remember it well. My mom was so scared of hamters and she still does. Anyway, I made a hamter maze, it did maze me first ( :? I was confused while doing it, lol ) It was fun watching a hamster running through little holes. Oh that's hamster wasn't mind. He belonged to my cousin. Since my mom didn't allow me to raise one, so my cousin ( who loves loves loves hamster) took care of him.
How's my pretty Maybelle ? Is she still moody ?  Pls give her some nose rubs from me :bunny19


----------



## Nela (Nov 17, 2010)

Hehe they really enjoy the maze. The only problem is that they insist on going in at the same time. Lol. It's not THAT big! 

Vircia, lol @ the hamsters. I love looking at hamsters but I find they are too bite happy in general for my liking. Lol. Does your mother not like them because she thinks of mice? I admit I was getting confused while makingthe maze as well. I was quite proud when I finished it... Only to realize I had made no holes. LOL. Poor things. All dead ends I am such a dork...

Diva May sure is as crazy and full of rabbitude as ever. I don't think she took to Giggles and Smores having a baby very well. Lol. She's really demanding attention. I really want to let her out and let her run for a few hours. I think she'd enjoy that, especially with being the only bunny out. Hehehe. I'll giver her noserubs for you but if you don't mind, I will wait until she 'allows' me to touch her


----------



## Nela (Nov 18, 2010)

My birthday was nice and quiet. I might have done a bit too much too soon since I am feeling really out of it today. Anyway, I'll have more bunny pictures up here soon


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 18, 2010)

Happy belated Birthday!


----------



## Nela (Nov 19, 2010)

Thank you, Wabbit

I have a decision to make concerning the rabbits. I have discussed with Jeff's sister and she told me she wants two rabbits so the kids will each have one to call their own. I know she likes Smores a lot and she'd take both him and Giggles but I cannot seem to bring myself to let them go. On the other hand, maybe they'd be happier with the extra attention. I had thought of it before, then stopped thinking about it, but now I am being faced with having to decide. They are a good family. I know they would be well taken care of. She has been reading up on rabbits and she is really researching before getting them. Either way, any bunny would be lucky to have them as a family.

I'll say this bluntly though: I don't want them to go. Now, my issue is, am I thinking more of myself or the bunnies?

:sigh:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 19, 2010)

At least if they were with Jeff's sister you would still get to see them and hear how they are doing. If your health prevents you from giving them the attention they need, then this seems like an ideal solution for you.


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 19, 2010)

Something to consider if your illness gets worse and they have taken bunnies from somewhere else you may be forced into finding a home where you are not able to see them. 

You know what is right for you and the bunnies. Not all bunnies need interaction ALL the time.


----------



## Nela (Nov 20, 2010)

I've discussed things with Jeff and we have come to a decision. I'm trying to take it as a positive thing... I'll let you know if things get confirmed tomorrow.


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 20, 2010)

*hugs* What shall be shall be.


----------



## Nela (Nov 22, 2010)

No official decision has been made at this point but we have spoken with Jeff's sister and told her that she can have Smores and Giggles. I would never consider splitting them up. It's both or none.

It's been a very difficult decision to make. My initial thought was not to let anybun go but then I really had to sit and think things through, and remember what has happened in the past. I have mentionned a few times how Smores looked down, how he loves people and wants to be around people. I think that is the hardest, seeing him sad. I really had to put the bunnies first this time. They are a great family for animals, they love them as much as we do. 'They are already prepared for vet care and everything. 

I wouldn't rehome the bunnies right now if it weren't for thishaving been broughtup. I was not thinking of rehoming anybun at all unless I ended up in the hospital. However, my asthma has been getting more and more severe, making it harder to see them and enjoy them. Like Ali said, what if soemthing does happen, but then Jeff's sister got other bunnies because I wouldn't let them go and have to rehome ours in a stranger's house? 

Jeff loves Smores. I wasn't sure what he would think either but when we discussed he said, "I would trust my sister with anything I value, she's my sister." That really made sense to me. Smores would love the attention that is for sure. Giggles will be happy as long as she is with Smores... My biggestissue is the amount of time that they spend alone, and in their hutch. It doesn't bother me nearly as much when it comes to Maybelle. Don't get me wrong, I love Maybelle but she is more independent. She demands attention but at the same time she doesn't long for it and after her 5 mins of petting, she cannot wait to get rid of you and get back to her activities. That's her personality and as long as she has her needs covered, she is happy. She'd definitely be thrilled with more space though, just as I would love to give her more. Smores, on the other hand, LOVESattention. He will start binkyingasyou walk in. He head flicks when you speak to him... He pushes his hutch door open andmakes a run for it, binkying away happily as you try to catch him. I hate putting him back in and watching him, paws on the door, withsad eyes. 

It's hard and it hurts. It hurts to be faced with this. It hurts to have failed yet again. I definitely don't want multiples after these. I may keep one bunny in the future, but that's it. I do not want to deal with this anymore. I don't want to love bunnies and not be able to offer them a high quality life. I don't want to lose anymore. I am done with trying. I have now accepted the fact that I will never have rabbits the way I wished.

Smores and Giggles are not yet adopted. They are thinking about it carefully. Part of me hopes they will take them, and a tiny part of me hopes they won't. That's the selfish part of me though. However, if they do get adopted by her family, they will be happy and we will be able to see them a lot. It's literally 10 minutes away on foot. If they would be living with Jeff's sister and her family, that would also allow us to provide more for Maybelle and Rolo whom we'd be keeping. Maybelle would get the double hutch to herself and Rolo would get hers for now. Later, we would probably build a better one. Having only 2 rather than 4 would reduce the smell as well and maybe give me a few more minutes with them before reacting. Cost never mattered but they definitely would get more space and it would be easier to juggle their run time as well...

If they stay, we will make it work. We will keep up with what we have been doing and find ways to make things work. They may not have the best of the best, but they ARE loved and they are safe. We will find some way. When wetook them on, we made a committment to them. We promised to keep them safe and loved. I will not hand them over to just anyone without fighting for them that is for sure. However, if they have a shot at having better, who am I tostop them? 

Either way, I hopeI am doing the right thing for all the bunnies involved... It's so hard to know ifI am though. 

We will see what happens...

:sigh:


----------



## Bunny parents (Nov 22, 2010)

:feelbetter: It's gonna be okay, Nela. 

I'm sorry for saying this so late, Happy belated Birthday, Nela. Wishing you all the best. 

You're doing fine, Nela, believe me, I wouldn't manage or think so clearly if I were you. I think you and your bunnies are lucky. Lucky to have Jeff's sister being a candidate for taking care Smores and Giggles. If so, they will still be very near you, and you can go visiting them when you want to. That sounds good for me. Smores will have all attentions he wants and he will get to see you from time to time. Maybelle is not the only independent girl, Kimiko loves to do her own activities without us too. She loves to be petted and sometimes she demands for it, and even lays down there, so you can pet her as long as you want to,but there are moments when she wants to do things alone. It's just her personality and I love all about her, just like how you love your Maybelle.  
I know that I've told you for many times, but at least it's all I can do..  please don't think too much. It's gonna be ok. :kiss:


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 22, 2010)

Ohhhh Nela, I know this is hard on you :hugsquish:
I think them going with Jeff's sister is great, like you said you will still get to see them all the time. And if for whatever reason she ever needs to rehome them then you can always take them back.

If she does in fact take them you should get her to join here


----------



## irishbunny (Nov 22, 2010)

That is a hard decision but it sounds like they will have a great life with Jeff's sister  At least you will be able to see them whenever you want.

You should definitely have her join here 

Happy belated Birthday too by the way! Hope it turned out as good as you hoped.


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 22, 2010)

I think that one thing you need to consider is you gave them a better life than most bunnies and now you are only trying to make it better. They could have ended up in a home that didn't care about them. Instead they have received love and undedrstanding.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 23, 2010)

Your doing what is best for the bunny's and you. It is always a hard decision to let go too. Like everyone else has said they will be close by.


----------



## Nela (Nov 24, 2010)

Thank you for understanding guys. I can't help but think I have failed them in some way. Rehoming bunnies is never fun... On the other hand, if they do go, there is little doubt that they would be better off. Not only Smores and Giggles, but Maybelle and Rolo as well. There's no word on whether they will go or not yet though. We shall see what comes.

Thank you for the birthday wishes. It was a nice birthday. I was pleasantly surprised when Jeff's father called from France to sing me happy birthday. Hehehe. 

I've decided to clean up the little room downstairs and turn it into an arts and crafts room. I love crafts and I have spotted something in particular that I would like to get into so it would be awesome to have a room for it. The room is perfect for it too! It's already fully setup with built in storage and work surface. All we would need to do is 'edit' a few things. We went shopping over the weekend and got a few things. I would like to make a few christmas decorations with Jeff and I'm looking forward to sorting things out in the room. It's really nice to have a room I can play with. I am thinking of making it multicolored too. A very happy and creative place... Lol. We shall see. :biggrin2:

Oh, I have been planning the Christmas menu already. I am thinking of doing a buffet style dinner with lots of mixed things and cookies and cupcakes for dessert. 

What are you guys doing?


----------



## irishbunny (Nov 24, 2010)

My Mam always makes Christmas dinner  We'll be having spuds, roast spuds, turkey, ham, carrots and gravy as usual and for dessert we normally have things like profritorolls (sp). Getting hungry thinking about it  xx


----------



## Nela (Nov 25, 2010)

That sounds lovely, Grace :biggrin2:Christmas is so fun. I am not sure what we will be doing but we will definitely be busy. I know Jeff's father will be coming down from France in December or January. He'll be seeing the house for the first time. I think I will make fondue when he comes. 

[align=center]____________________________________[/align]
[align=left]I let the piggies out on the floor before yesterday. I really do not do it often but I intend to do it more in the future. It was great fun to watch them explore. It was pretty hilarious when the cats got involved. The guinea pigs were very interested in Baloo but he kept hopping backwards and then lying flat to watch them. When they saw Houdina, they ran to her and then played 'follow the leader'. Lol. It was so funny! First Houdina, then Jelly Bean, followed by Twizzler, and Baloo following at the end. They reminded me of mama duck with her babies. :biggrin2:I wish I would have caught it on camera. After that, the piggies walked into the bathroom and they must have enjoyed the echo because they got really vocal, making various sounds, listening, and making more. Hehehe. [/align]
[align=left]Anyway, I'm back in bed. Whatever crap I got last a few weeks ago is back. I had my doubts because I kept getting very tired, the sore throat would come and go, and yesterday the cough got more persistent and annoying. This morning I woke up looking, feeling, and sounding like crap. Instant grumpiness. What I am more concerned about is the difficulty breathing. I really hope this passes soon. :expressionless[/align]


----------



## Bunny parents (Nov 25, 2010)

ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:

Get good rest, Nela. 
Get well soon. 
I'll be thinking of you :kiss1:


----------



## Nela (Nov 26, 2010)

Thank you Vircia :hug2:

I'm too sick today so off to the doctor's we will go. Whoopdeedoo... NOT. :grumpy:It will be my first experience with the health system here in Holland. I really hope it will be a good one. I am going to see the family doctor so I think he's good since they all go there. I pity him if he asks my history. LOL. That will be a long visit :expressionlessI really hope I won't need x-rays. That would mean having to go to the hospital as well. I just want meds. Just knock me out and wake me up when it's over... Lol.
:bed:
That's pretty much a good representation of me at the moment. Lol. Grumpy as can be and wanting my bed.


----------



## Bunny parents (Nov 26, 2010)

:singing: " Don't worry "
:singing: " Be happy "
:whistling " duuuu du du dudu du du dudududu "
:whistling " du du dudududu"

:baghead I'm singing a song for you, can you tell ? lol

Sending lots of hugs for you feeling better.
Vircia.


----------



## Nela (Nov 26, 2010)

Lol Vircia Thankies. Really sick though 

Jeff took me to the doctor's today. I must say, I love the system. It's SO different from Montreal. I actually saw the doctor that works with and for Jeff's family doctor so not his actual doctor. I loved him though. His eyes nearly popped out of his head when he asked about the meds I am on. LOL. So before we even got to what was making me sick, he explained how things work here and he wants to see me next Friday (he only works on Friday) to evaluate my asthma and set up an emergency plan. It's awesome because anything he writes in my file can be accessed directly by the hospital if needed. The other advantage is that if Ihave a severe problem,I can call the outnumber and get inhalotherapy treatments without actually having to pass through the ER. If I would respond well to 2 treatments, then he could send me home with control meds. If not, then I would get referred to the ER. However, he can do spirometry tests, etc without me having to take an appointment at the hospital. The other good thing is that he understood right away why I am on the heart meds. That's always a good thing. It gets so irritating when they do not know about IST and cannot understand the use of the med. He also understood right away that I needed to be monitored intensely (as I was being in Montreal) so he will have everything setup. Phew!

The other good thing is, I had no appointment and all Jeff did was call and the receptionist told him which time was best. All we had to do was wait for him to finish up with his other patient. He's also very closeby. 

The bad thing is he's a man. Lol. It will take some getting used to. The other thing is that he only works on Fridays but I can see the other doctor if there is a problem.

Right now, I am on cortisone and Spiriva (a COPD med) to treat what is going on. Hewill re-evaluate on Friday and if needed, he'll push for more treatment. It's also very nice that I didn't need to explain how much I prefer nebulizer meds to powder form. Hehehe. They are much easier to take when you are short of breath. He told me about the new Spiriva nebulizer and figured I'd prefer it so that's what I got. 

I am soooooo relieved that we didn't go for nothing. I was almost scared he would laugh and say I have a flu and to just tough it out. It's happened beforeand then I ended up in the hospital the next day with pneumonia because the stupid doctor wouldn't even bother listening to my chest. Lol. He was really sweet and speaks english really well. He heard how wheezy I was so he wants to get it under control fast. Thank goodness I went and didn't wait this time. 

The bad thing is, I cannot go anyyyyyywhere near the rabbits until my treatment is over. I'm being very careful with the guinea pigs and litterboxes as well. I hate this but what must be done shall be done. 

Hopefully things will be better by Friday. Off to rest now...


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 26, 2010)

I am glad you got to see a good doctor. Get well soon!


----------



## Nela (Nov 28, 2010)

Feeling absolutely terrible... It's a horrible way to start the day when you wake up completely unable to breathe and choking... I am basically throwing up mucous. I know, EWWWWWWWWWWWWWW right? How do you think I feel? :expressionlessHoping this clears up ASAP. If tonight is as bad, I'll probably just give in and head off to the hospital for intensive treatments. At least those should knock me out. :expressionlessPoor Jeff has to deal with my grouchiness .

I got very upset yesterday. The bunnies' cages were downright filthy Jeff hadn't cleaned the litterbox corners out this time. I'm not mad at him, he does plenty already. Justvery frustrating for me, not being able to do it.I was really concerned about the cold and them being in damp surroundings... I went on a rampage and cleaned them all out. At that point I basically wanted to rehome them all. They shouldn't be living in such conditions. I have calmed down since though. It's not always like that. Things just escaped us this time. The cages are clean now. That will be monitored more closely for sure. I used the mask and that did help a bit. Of course I was seeing stars but that's also because I am so sick. Hopefully, next time will be better.

On the other hand, they are doing well. The rabbits themselves are clean. I checked them overand nothing wrong with the exception ofslightly yellow paws. I will not wash them with this cold though. Not even worth the risk I think.The good thing is that they all use their litterbox corner to perfection, with the exception of Smores, who thinks it's hilarious to empty his litterbox and use a corner directly on the hutch floor. His litterbox is always completely empty... I wonder if he sleeps in it? Anyway, he does all his business in a corner as well so at least the rest of the cage is clean. Giggles still makes a carpet in her hutch using bedding and hay. I have never seen a bunny so neat. Really... It's pretty funny to open the hutch to find the hutch floor all neatly covered in this 'carpet'. She's such a doll. Maybelle, well she's always had impeccable litter manners. Always in her litterbox. I have since moved hers to the bottom of the hutch and filled her 'bedroom'with hay so she can burrow in it. All the others have also received a large amount of hay to burrow in. Rolo just stays tucked comfortably in his nestbox. Actually, momma snuggles with him in there as well. I'm glad they both fit in there. Hehehe. 

Jeff is on the phone with his sister... Maybe I will have an update in a few minutes. I think she is taking Smores and Giggles...


----------



## Nela (Nov 28, 2010)

Smores and Giggles are adopted. Smores will probably be neutered while he is still here so he can start healing while we keep Giggles since Rolo is not weaned yet. I know it's a good thing. I couldn't help bursting into tears though. Gosh I will miss them so much. I know they won't be far away, but it's just not the same you know... I'll have to make that disconnection now, knowing they aren't mine anymore. It's hard, very hard. It's for the best, I just have to keep reminding myself of it.

:cry1:


----------



## Nela (Nov 29, 2010)

Yesterday, when Jeff confirmed the bunnies leaving, I burst into tears and while I was still crying I looked at him and said "I'm gonna need a bigger cake (comfort food)..." He thought that was really funny.

I'm feeling worse today. I think I'm going to call it quits and head off to the hospital tonight. Breathing is painful and I am choking too much. I'm worried it could get worse and that would be a very bad thing. I don't wanna, but yagotta do what yagotta do...

On a cuter note...

I could not sleep yesterday but I was surrounded by love. Jeff fell asleep holding my hand, Baloo was curled up between my knees and using my leg as a pillow (as he always does) and Houdina was curled up by my head, sharing my pillow. Well, at least she started off by sharing... At some point I ended up with her pawpressed to my cheek then ended up with herbutt in my face and later on she had the whole pillow to herself. She was mighty adorable though. I spent the night watching the 3 of them sleep. 

They bring me such comfort... :hearts


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 29, 2010)

*hugs*


----------



## Nela (Nov 29, 2010)

I was stuck in bed, bored and decided to mess around with my friend and wish him 'Merry Christmas'... A few seconds later, Jeff informed me that it was snowing!!! :biggrin2:Now, don't get me wrong, I am in no way less sick than I was and if anything, this only confirmed that I must go to the hospital. Lol. However, it's snowing and it doesn't happen often in Holland. 

How could I not seize the oppurtunity and let the buns experience their first snow??? Sadly, I didn't allow Giggles or Rolo out but I did let Smores and Diva May play.I got pictures and videos. The videos still need uploading though so here are a few pictures:


[align=center]Ummmm mum? Is that snow??? I thought you said there was no snow here??? :expressionless[/align]

[align=center]




[/align]

[align=center]That REALLY looks like snow to me, mum![/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]The view across the street...[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]The water is covered in snow. I wonder what the ducks think... [/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]Smores was out first... [/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]He binkied like a fool seconds after he was let out. There is nothing that does not amuse this bunny. Gosh I will miss him...[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]Then came Maybelle... This is what she thought:[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]She walked around, investigating...[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]Poked at it...[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]Again showed me what she thought...[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]Looked around some more:[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]Head flicked while she thought I was not looking...[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]Ran away when I tried to catch her...[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]Then got cozy...[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]and cozier...[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]The flop told me how she REALLY felt about the snow :[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]'Little' (she's big!) Maybelle approves of something at last![/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]Back on her feet:[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]Maybelle shows that belly flopping and then pushing the snow with front paws is the way to play with snow:[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]Maybelle, the ever so diva-ish bun![/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]Disapproving of me holding her and wanting to bring her in:[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]Some randoms around the house:[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 29, 2010)

I like your pictures of the bunny's in the snow. I didn't know snow wasn't common in Holland.


----------



## irishbunny (Nov 30, 2010)

Cool pictures, it snowed a small bit here today too, melted after a few hours.


----------



## Nela (Dec 1, 2010)

Glad you enjoyed 

Not on much still but hope to post more soon.


----------



## Nela (Dec 2, 2010)

Not my brightest idea but I took the bunnies out again today for a bit. It was snowing lightly and not really cold so I thought they would enjoy it. Smores had much fun making me chase after him and run around in circles... That's quite something when your asthma is acting up and it's cold outside. Lol. I saw stars for quite a while. Lil bugger that he is... :biggrin2:At least he had fun. When I finally caught him, I walked over to the shed and he knew he was really going in so he put up a fight andwhen I momentarily lost mygrip on him hekicked me right in the face.That ought to teach me right? I guess playtime was too short for his liking :rollseyes

Anyway, I got some much nicer pictures so I thought I would share my favorites... (Also have a video of Smores and I playing 'catch the bunny' which I will upload after this...)


[align=center]Smores:[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]Maybelle:[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]
Btw... Rolo is now bigger than Giggles :expressionlessLol.


----------



## Nela (Dec 2, 2010)

[align=center]Catch da Bunneh[/align]
[align=center]

[/align]


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 2, 2010)

So cute!


----------



## Nela (Dec 2, 2010)

I hope they made you smile a bit, Ali :hug1:rose:


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 2, 2010)

Yes it did.


----------



## myheart (Dec 3, 2010)

What beautiful pics!!! I saw a few of them in other threads, so I had to find your blog to see all of them. Such pretty bunnies!! I am so glad you took the time for your fur-babies to play in the snow even though it wasn't the best thing for you to do. The beautiful pics are worth a little time in thecold, and all of the wonderful memories Smores and Maybelle will have of their snowy adventure. 

myheart


----------



## Nela (Dec 3, 2010)

Thank you, I am really happy that you enjoyed the pictures. I had a lot of fun with them outside. I'm really happy that I got to share that moment with them. 

_____________________________________________

Today, we decided to finally do what we've been discussing for months... We fenced off the one area where we have a hedge and made it bunny escape proof. After that, we let Maybelle out. She had the whole yard to herself. You wouldn't believe how hyper she got. I have never seen her so happy. She was running like crazy and binkying all over the place. 

We left her out there for hours. She had multiple hiding places but more importantly, we left the shed door open some so she had access to her hutch as well. We were inside and supervising but we were not outside with her. The nice thing is we have a very large window in the kitchen from which I can see the whole yard so I could see her bouncing around easily. We also have the door on the side which gives access to the yard. Houdina made it her guard post. I placed a chair there so she could sit and watch Maybelle. She even shared the chair with Baloo. It was just as cute to watch them watching Maybelle as it was to watch Maybelle goof around.

This is by no means a permanent thing. We have no intention of leaving her out there that way regularly at this point. It was just a special playtime for her today. We have however decided that we would like to work the yard in a way that we could leave her out that way a lot more. I'm thinking of planting her her own herbs and making the tunnel system as well. I really hope to get it done this spring. After that, we will be able to let her out often and especially let her out when we are in the yard. She no longer needs to be in the playpen as she is too big to fit through anything :biggrin2:

You can tell that she really loves just being a rabbit though. Maybelle is by no means a bunny that enjoys being cuddled and baby talked. Lol. She just likes to do her own thing. I have no problem with that, I am just glad we could offer her more than what we had been giving her. 

As for me, I had my second appointment with the doctor. The first thing he did was apologize to me and announce that he would not be my doctor as he will no longer be practicing there due to having other commitments elsewhere and not wanting to take over this practice when the main doctor retires. I was really quite disappointed to say the least. I was so so happy with this doctor. Ah well! He told me that he suggested someone and it looked like it worked out. If it did, he would refer me directly to him as he said he trusts him to give me proper treatment.

For my asthma, however, he is sending me directly to a specialist at the hospital. He wants me back on regular and intensive control visits until they can be sure that it is controled. He also wants me to have the nebulizer machine at home and significantly reduce the use of cortisonedue to everything else I already deal with. He has now put me on Spiriva long-term. I will have to redo my lung function tests and all but I really don't mind those things much.

Anyway, I have to call for the specialist sometime this week. I should have an appointment very quickly he said. I'm just really happy with the way things are organized here. I'm hoping the new doctor will be as nice and smart as this one.


----------



## Nela (Dec 5, 2010)

My mother finally sent my goodie surprise box :biggrin2:I should have it by the end of next week! inkbouce:

Yesterday, we did more shopping :expressionlessI haaaaaaaaate shopping. I especially hate shopping here because they don't have stores like WalMart where you can just find almost everything you need. No, every store here has its focus basically. There are a few mixed stores but they have so little that it's hard to find. You know what is really hard to find??? Office supplies. Like when you need something specific. Calligraphy ink, Command strips, etc. :grumpy:Gah! 

Anyway, we did find some things so we were able to put the lights up in the window. I was annoyed at first because we really couldn't figure how to put them up since I hadn't found the Command hook things. Jeff had the smart idea and suggested we simply use safety pins to hook up the lights by pinning them to the curtains. It worked out great! We also made a great find and found some adorable hanging snowflake lights for cheap! The lights here were almost all 15+ euros for about 1.5m and we have a 4m wide window. Anyway, we got one set of the snowflakes for 8 euros and I got basic transparent lights to add to the window and it turned out it was perfect because we got the whole window frame lighted :biggrin2:

I started building up the village yesterday but I was way too deaded. I decided I wouldn't be happy with it if I continued so I will be doing that today. I cannot wait! I so love Christmas :biggrin2:


----------



## Momto3boys (Dec 5, 2010)

Those pictures are all so great! I wish I lived closer because Smores and Giggles would definately be coming to live with me, haha

I need to see new Rolo pics  Does your family ever go visit you from Montreal or do you ever come home? 

I really hope they get your asthma under control soon, must be so frustrating and scary. I love Christmas, too


----------



## Nela (Dec 6, 2010)

Heya Brandy,

I'm very happy you enjoyed the pictures. Hehehe I will get Rolo pics just for you then  He's growing so quickly, I really should get more pictures! 

Well, I've only been here since May so I haven't been gone very long. However, my visits if any will most likely be quite rare. I used to live 10 minutes away from my family but we sometimes went for months without seeing each other. To be honest, Ididn'tfeela difference when I moved here. I do very much miss my best friend though. I must go back to Montreal though as I have to get my sugar shack fix at some point I would also love to visit the maritimes at one point or another. Maybe have a vacation in PEI someday. 

As for my asthma, it's quite annoying really. It is a bit nerve-wracking when the attacksstartso violently and suddenly but to be honest, I've gotten used to them ever since I've gotten bunnies. I do have to be careful because I have much less warning than I did before but I am sure things will fall back into place shortly. My asthma was going perfectly well before being sick since I only really ever had attacks when seeing the buns. Having a nebulizer machine at home will certainly make a big difference as well. 

Talk to you soon! (Look back soon for Rolo pics)


----------



## Momto3boys (Dec 6, 2010)

WOOP WOOP can't wait for my Rolo pics :heartbeat:

What's sugar shack? I don't think I've ever heard that, lol


----------



## Nela (Dec 6, 2010)

[align=center]Okies so I had a very very quick few minutes to take some less than great pics. I'm sorry but I had to get out of there asap These are the few pics I did come up with though (now you can really see how big he is!):

Momma and baby in the box I used to reduce movement temporarily for picture taking lol...

[/align]
[align=center]




[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]Peek-a-boo Rolo bun:[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]So, does he look like momma??? LOL. Giggles needs her nails trimmed as soon as I can. I had noticed it a bit ago but I didn't want to stress her more with being preggers and all. She's due now though but I cannot go back in there for a bit. Hope to get it done in a few days [/align]


----------



## Momto3boys (Dec 6, 2010)

Ohhhhhh he does look like Mama :heartbeat:

He is so freaking cute, I just love him sooo much. Thanks a bunch, I love the pics


----------



## Nela (Dec 6, 2010)

:shock:

You were fast! Lol :biggrin:I'm glad you like him. I think he's quite cute myself. Hehehe. I'll get you some better pictures when I can :biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 6, 2010)

Wow! Mom is sure doing an awesome job!


----------



## Nela (Dec 7, 2010)

Hehehe Ali! She is, isn't she? I think she loves being a mom. I hope she will have enjoyed this time immensely because that was definitely her last time being a mom! 

____________________________________________

So, I did some discussing with Sandra, Jeff's sister. We have decided on how to proceed with the buns. They will be taking Smores very soon and they will deal with his neuter. This works out for the best because they will be keeping the bunnies inside for the winter. Because of this, it will be much better for Smores as they can keep a closer eye on him as he recovers. Also, it will give him plenty of time to settle into his new home. Later, when Giggles is completely done weaning the 'lil' one, they will take her home and introduce her into Smores' cage as this is what is suggested. I think it works out better for everyone involved. 

I have not finished the village. I really need to get working on that lol. Today is a good day. I'm feeling good aside from the wheezing so I figured I would start getting some cooking done and test some menu ideas I had for our Christmas buffet. I'm going to let Maybelle out first so she can enjoy the yard. I'll be in the kitchen for hours so it will be easy to supervise. She'll be very happy. Well, she will be once I set her down. She so hates being touched... 

Off to work I go!


----------



## Nela (Dec 7, 2010)

I probably have a bruised butt cheek now thanks to Maybelle... LOL. I opened her hutch door and she didn't wait for me to pick her up this time... she just ran right past me, binkied and then ran back into the shed. As I was leaving the shed, she tried to run THROUGH me and I ended up slipping on the black ice and landing on my butt. She binkied away like a fool... :grumpy:I swear, sometimes.... 

Anyway, I was back in the kitchen while Madam proceeded to running and binkying like a looney.I spotted the big orange cat up on the fence watching her so I made my way to the door, ready to intervene but waiting to see what would happen. Maybelle saw him and let's just say, she was not impressed. Meanwhile, Houdina and I were on our toes, just waiting for the chance to run in. The cat, however, was not going to pick a fight with this rabbit. Nah uh. She made her way to the bottom of the fence on which he was perched and he moved backwards, a bit scared and lost his balance and jumped off into the alley and ran.

Maybelle went back to binkying and eating green onions...

:rollseyes


----------



## Nela (Dec 8, 2010)

Warning: This is a highly sentimental post. I have left out as much detail as I could as to not making it so harsh.You may not want to read it. I am writing it for me, because it needs to come out somehow...

____________________________________________________

December 9th, 2005.

That's the day the world around me as I knew crumbled to pieces. That's the day that I lost myself. It's also the day that I was snapped out of my childhood. Five years ago might seem like a long time, but not to me. It feels like yesterday.

A manwas behind me, too close, too fast. I could feel him behind me as I stepped off the bus.It was late at night. I was alone. I was on a dead-end street. All because my mother got in my face about my rent being late. She didn't care that I had not had my paycheque. She did not care that we had a snowstorm and that the deliveries at the store hadn't come. She wanted 'rent'. Now I walked there, terrified, knowing I was in trouble. I knew. I remember clutching my brand new ipod tightly in my hand, thinkingI would be so madif I would lose such a gift from my boyfriend (at the time) who had gone through the trouble ofengraving it for me. It never even occurred to me that it wasn't the ipod he wanted...

As I hit that wall, Iwas hit with reality. I was engulfed with shock and disbelief. I couldn't scream. I couldn't even make sense of what was happening. For that brief moment, my mind went blank. I've never known fear to be so overpowering. I thought of my Wiggles. How much she needed me, how much I needed her. I remember thinking now I knew what it was to be a prey... I snapped out of it. I fought back. I got lucky... His drug abuse worked in my favor.

I remember the 911 operator's voice. I remember her staying on the line as I ran... I remember the sirens, the lights...Shaking so badly I couldn't unlock the door. Falling to the floor. Everyone running over to me. The detectives, sipping their coffee as I talked. I remember looking over my shoulder to see my little brother and little sister sitting there, wide-eyedon the couch listening to everything. So I lied. They didn't need to know. No one needed to know all the details. 

Maybe that's what has me holding on. The guilt. Maybe it's knowing that I am responsible in part because I was too proud... I didn't know there had been others. I didn't know I was the only one who got a look at his face. I didn't know I was the only one who pursued it. I should have owed it to the other girls, to myself... It was too late. 

I fell asleep with Wiggles in my arms. No one could ever know how much that bunny meant to me. She was all I had.

The next morning, I walked out the door and headed to work as usual but I did one thing before I left. I told my mother not to worry, she would have her stupid money when I got back. It was the single, most hateful thing I have said to this day. She stood there, watching, speechless.But she never once apologized. She never once came with me. She wasn't there. I was like a child, sobbing inside, screaming for my mother. But she was not there.

I remember going back to work.My head in such a fog. My eyes burned from crying. Everyone seemed to know. Even strangers seemed to know.I remember my boss showing up at work to help me. It's all as clear as it was that day. I remember having to meet the detective. I was alone. Having to relive it as I filled a written declaration. Alone. I remember seeing his picture andneeding to throw up. I remember the look in the detective's eyes when I showed up to court alone. I remember the concern... He was to plead. He'd be let off easy. The prosecutor, the detective, fighting to have him registered... 

He got a tap on the fingers. Welcome to Canada. I felt like my country had failed me, and I had failed myself as well as the others. The one good thing? I didn't have to testify.Our eyes lockedwhile he was led out, the officer pushing him towards the door when he saw him looking my way.

Life went back to normal. Or so I thought. My resentment towards my parents and mother grew and grew as much as I tried to keep things peaceful. I moved out quickly. I couldn't stand the atmosphere anymore. I was okay. I assured the detective I was fine. I refused the victim's aid. I worked, worked, and worked some more. 

I had nightmares. I turned against myself. I lost my grip. I was full of anger. I couldn't handle people at all. I lived like a hermit. Surrounded myself with the rabbits. I soon became engulfed with social anxiety. I couldn't stand having people around me. I couldn't stand the contact. I couldn't stand the stupidities. I was so angry. 

After some time, I made my way back to work.

My client was killed at my bus stop two weeks after I started working. Another client was held up at gun point shortly after. My stalker was back. I fell apart. Every one around me was a potential danger. I went back to my doctor. I finally admitted that I was not okay anymore and that I probably had never been. She gave me medication. I started it but quickly decided medication would not solve the issue. I found my own way.

I did it all alone.

Then came Jeff. He gave me a strength I hadn't had. He gave me something to look forward to. I wasn't alone anymore. He doesn't even realizehow much he has changed my life. I decided I wanted control of my life back. 

I still fail. I still have anger issues. I still have terrible social anxiety. I get terribly defensive at the slightest threat. I snap. I bite. I bark. I fight it. Everyday.

I will not give up.

I didn't then, and I will not now.

Wiggles wouldn't have allowed it anyway :hearts


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 8, 2010)

*hugs*


----------



## Nela (Dec 8, 2010)

:flowerskiss:


----------



## tristaw. (Dec 8, 2010)

:hearts


----------



## Momto3boys (Dec 8, 2010)

You should have been a writer...I am sitting here in tears :bawl:

Wow...I'm in shock.


----------



## Nela (Dec 8, 2010)

Oh no no don't cry :hug2:I just wish such stupidities would stop... I so wish I could instantly bounce back and not hold a grudge against my mother. I try hard but I fail. :expressionless

On a lighter note...

I just provoked myself into an asthma attack after waging war on an earwig :rollseyes

I went into the kitchen to do my dishes only to find a creepy earwig swimming in my water and trying to crawl up the sides of the sink. :yuckI HATE those things!!! Well, normally I would smack it with a hammer (you need something big to kill those things you know) but I feared for the sink. I did the next best thing and sprayed it lotswith some strong oven product I had under the sink... It deaded within seconds. Phew!

But now I can't breathe 

Myvictim:

[align=center]



[/align]
Told you I had anger issues... Lol. Just Kidding!


----------



## Momto3boys (Dec 8, 2010)

Ohhhh I hate earwigs as well, dish soap will kill them and it shouldn't bother your asthma


----------



## Nela (Dec 8, 2010)

I didn't think of it :embarrassed:I went in a Oh-No-You-Don't! and a must-kill! frenzy...


----------



## Nela (Dec 9, 2010)

Today is the day and I'm feeling... Happy! I''m calm. I feel very much at peace right now. I know that I still have much to do but for now, this is a big accomplishment for me. 

I'm trying to get a video of Madam playing outside. Yes, I call Maybelle 'Madam'. It seems to suit her... Lol. The brat gave me the run around yesterday again. She knows when I want to bring her in so she gets really feisty. I'm scared to lose my fingers 

Anyway, I'll be letting her out in a few.


----------



## Nela (Dec 9, 2010)

Oops... Put her out and it started hailing... She was not very happy... :embarrassed:It's okay, she ran back in the shed. Lol. It's finished now so she is running around


----------



## Nela (Dec 9, 2010)

LAST CALL FOR CHRISTMAS CARDS!

Send your addy or email addyif interested


----------



## Momto3boys (Dec 9, 2010)

I still gotta get yours in the mail, OMG I am slow this year!!

I got them all done up yesterday now I just gotta find the time to get it in the darn mail! And now we're all sick, blah


----------



## Nela (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm terribly slow myself :expressionlessNot sent yet... Bleh. Lol. Hope you all feel better soon :rose:


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 9, 2010)

Im going to the post office sunday! Have yours sealed and ready to go!


----------



## Nela (Dec 10, 2010)

So.. Yesterday wasnt too bad a day. I had a few moments bu t it was mostly okay... 

Maybelle spent the day outside again. She had a lot of fun as usual... The neighbor man was out at the same time, cleaning his rabbit's hutch while i fought with Madam. I was scolding her cause she kept running away and growling... She ran into the shed and you'd think it was easierr to catch her there right? bah not so much. Anywy, I was still arguing with her adn I am not sure if it was the 'Maybelle don't eat Smores!' or the 'Maybelle stop eating my bike!'that got my neighbor's attention but he started laughing soo much! :expressionless:grumpy:Lol. I'm being bossed around by my rabbit! >_<

So anyway, i said I wanted to take back my life. So yesterday, the college called me to set up a meeting about my integration again. I will go Monday. I think I will go back. Evenings this time, not days. Only twice a week. I think it'd be good for my socilizing. I would continue my sellf-study course as well but also do evenings. We will see. I have to talk to my coordinator.

My goodie box is on its way. It clearred customs an hopefully i will have it tomorow. I cant wait! 

I had a bad hypo episode today. Woke with migraine but turn s out it was my sugar. I took some meds for my head thingking thats what it was so head is ok, just fuzzy. Can barely move though, so heavy. Was shaking so badly! But its ok now, just very very tired. Benn in and out, in and out pf sleep all day. I hate that.I had stuffto do... Sigh. Well tomorrow is another day.

We are going to the Christmas fair on sunday I think. I thought to invite jeffs family so we will all go together. I will get pictures :biggrin:I cant wait. Hope it will be nice. Ok so that is my update. Talk soon :biggrin2:

ps: yay ali :biggrin2:i cant wait to get it!

edit: sorry too many typos


----------



## Nela (Dec 13, 2010)

[align=center]*Oopsie?*[/align]

[align=center]On Saturday, Jeff and I went shopping for our Christmas tree. I was really excited of course but I was also a little nervous as I don't know real trees since I've never had a realone myself. [/align]

[align=center]Anyway, it went amazingly well. We passed a few sections of trees that we found less than desireable and came to a section of nice larger trees. I loved one in particular buuuuut it wouldn't have fit in the house We looked on the other side and found one we really liked so we just decided to grab it and go rather than searching more. Basically, we had picked our tree in less than 10 minutes. :biggrin:[/align]

[align=center]Unfortunately for Jeff, he thought we'd get the tree and be home early and then just rest buuuuuuuuut we ended up needing the tree stand, the rug for under it, a tree skirt, etc. Hehehe we ended up coming home in the evening and with lots of extra things [/align]

[align=center]So the first thing is that the tree was a little bit too tall for the house. Lol. We tilted it upwards and bumped the ceiling, then looked at each other and laughed. Luckily, it wasn't by much so Jeff just snipped off the top.[/align]

[align=center]Then came the fun...[/align]

[align=center]Jeff had installed the tree in the stand but of course, being the woman that I am, I didn't like that it was not perfectly straight. Sooo being the smart cookie that I am, I decided to try and straighten it myself. Well anyway, I managed to lose the nut... It had fallen under the tree stump in the pot... I realized how dumb that was and Jeff just stood there shaking his head. We tried to get it out with a magnetic screwdriver but failed so Jeff loosened the tree so we could lift it and retrieve the nut. Next thing we knew, Jeff was lying on the floor, UNDER the tree. I might not have held it enough... :embarrassed:Oopsies? The worst thing is I was laughing so hard while he was lying there. I knew he wasn't hurt and I couldn't stop laughing at how clueless I was. Poor guy. It doesn't help that, for a brief moment, I thought to run for my camera... [/align]

[align=center]Then came the christmas lights... Oh dear! In Canada, lights are so much easier to work with. I mean, the lights are on one straight wire and you can plug multiple sets into each other right? Not in Europe. No, in Europe the sets cannot be interconnected and instead of being straight, the two end meet at the connection so you end up with a loop/circle of lights. I suck at grasping the concept of looped lights Hours later, I was cursing at the lights and ready to throw them out the window. Lol. Jeff had to step in but first we had to untangle the MASSIVE tangle that the 3 sets of lights had gotten themselves into. Yes, the lights did it. I had nothing to do with that...Anyway, Jeff ended up putting the lights in. :biggrin2:Hehehe. We got the tree all set up after that and it looks cute. Phew![/align]

[align=center]Yesterday, we went to the Christmas Fair in Lisse. It wasn't all that special but what was nice is that we went as a family so we had his mother with us as well as his sister and her family. The kids had a lot of fun skating and we got hot chocolate incute mugs in a shape of a boot. :biggrin:I really enjoyed snuggling with Jeff by the fire. We'll probably put something in the yard when we landscape it since I love fire so much...[/align]

[align=center]Today I will be getting my goodie box from my family. It was delivered on Saturday but I missed it... BAAAAAAH! So now I am sitting here... Waiting. I dare not leave the couchin case I don't hear the bell...[/align]

[align=center]:biggrin:[/align]


----------



## Nela (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm sat here, just staring at this for a while now:

[align=center]




[/align]
See, I had started opening it until I informed Jeff of its arrival and he told me I was not allowed to open it without him. Lol. He told me just in time too because I had already removed the tape and was just about to dig in... *Sigh* Why mustI love him so? I'd have opened my boxie already by now... Ah well, just 4 more hours to wait... :grumpy:


----------



## Momto3boys (Dec 13, 2010)

Ohhhh there's no way I could wait to open it, LOL
I've already opened all my Christmas presents and have them all rewrapped so nobody knows any different, hahahaha

ONG I was laughing so hard reading about you guys putting up your tree, too funny!


----------



## Nela (Dec 13, 2010)

:shock:Brandy shame on you! LOL. You're soo naughty!!! :biggrin:I am having such a hard time waiting though... I have to remind myself that it's the nice thing to do... Lol! I'm glad you had a laugh at our adventures. Hehehe. I can really do stupid things sometimes His mother REALLY laughed at us. Hehehe. She just HAD to make sure I told his sister too. 

Aaaaw good times :biggrin2:

2.5 hours left...:lookaround


----------



## myheart (Dec 13, 2010)

So, do we get to see a pic of Jeff under the tree, or not? I hope he wasn't too mad with you for laughing so much. Not that you end up with a lump of coal from him under the tree Christmas morning... 

Hmmmm.... awfully big box..... can't shake it, huh? Maybe a little tap with the foot to determine it's weight.... No one is watching.... :lookaroundI won't tell anyone either.


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 13, 2010)

How did you get on with opening the box?


----------



## Nela (Dec 13, 2010)

Lol MyHeart, no I didn't take the picture The thought crossed my mind but with him just lying there I thought it was not very appropriate to leave the tree on top of him... :biggrin2:We were both laughing but he did want the tree off him hehehe.

I did shake the box... Just a little. :lookaroundLol. I heard rattling but that's about it. Well, I knew there should be skittles in there so I assumed that what it was. 

It was oooh so hard because I was ironing when Jeff got home and I knew that if I stopped ironing then I wouldn't continue it so I made myself finish the ironing before opening my box :expressionlessHehehe.

Anyway, I FINALLY got to open the box!

In the box was:

- skittles

- some christmas ornaments

- a PINK necklace/earring set

- a box of golden cake mix (my fav and haven't found any here)

- cards (4 - some for my bday and some for christmas)

- Slippers with pompoms on them:biggrin2:

- a pj

- a top and sorta vest thing that goes over it

- A scarf for Jeff

- gloves for Jeff

and our favorite:

- a very hilarious singing snowman for the bathroom

I will post pictures tomorrow :biggrin2:


----------



## Suz (Dec 13, 2010)

LOL I'm with Brandy. I totally would have opened it and then re-wrapped it. None of that waiting nonsense...LOL I'm all about instant gratification!

Glad you got it though! Sounds like a fun box!


----------



## Nela (Dec 14, 2010)

LOL oh you two! Unbelievable Nutters!


----------



## Nela (Dec 15, 2010)

*Sigh* Woke up with a nasty headache this morning but it's gone now. Woohoo! I'm sitting in bed, in PJs, eating golden grahams, with music in my ears... Oh how I love the simple things in life...:biggrin2:

Smores is leaving this week. Bah. I've accepted it though. It's hard, but it's for the best. Sandra and her husband purchased a large cage and playpen for them. I think it's wonderful... She's been reading up a lot so I am very happy with her having them. 

I have an appointment with my coordinator at the college tomorrow. It seems I will be going back for my inburgering there and do evenings, twice a week. Much less annoying than right smack in the middle of the day, 4 days a week. We just have to get things sorted out because Jeff is going to university and he might not be able to drive me some days. The college has a strict attendance policy so it all depends on whether or not we can figure that out. I think they will understand though. 

Anyway, as promised here are the pictures of the goodies from my surprise box:


[align=center]My yearly pj (for years, my mother has gifted us with a pj and slippers because that's what we all love so it's become a sort of tradition) and slippers. It's a legging with a tunic style top:[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]A top and errr 'vest' to go over it - from my grandmother:[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]Scarf and gloves for Jeff:[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]Decorations from my aunt and uncle:[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]Cards, Golden Grahams, the tin contains my skittles, and my fav cake (golden):[/align]

[align=center]




[/align]

[align=center]Skittles!!! Originals and Tropical :biggrin2::[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]The best cake:[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]THe necklace and earring set:[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]A closeup so you can see the sparklies:[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]And a cute little charm:[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]


----------



## Nela (Dec 17, 2010)

Oi! Maybelle and Smores have had quite the time in the past few days... :expressionlessMaybelle has been free-roam in the yard during the day and free-roam in the shed at night... It seems she found the bag of sand I had forgotten about and happily proceeded to shredding it to bits. There is sand EVERYWHERE :shock:Lol! Seems she had lots of fun digging in it... Not only that but she found a cardboard box and destroyed it. There are only random bits of cardboard here and there... I had put areally big handful of hay in her hutch but it seems she prefered it spread all over the shed floor. We put her litterbox outside her hutch but she flipped it over and wentright BESIDEit. She's also chewed Smore's hutch to the pointwhere if allowed, she'd probably keep at it until she couldget to him.To add to it, Maybelle and Smores have been having a spraying contest so now half the shed is covered in urine :expressionlessBoth bunnies are also wearing the lovely scent of urine. :rollseyesDivabelle? No longer white... Lol. Whyyyyyy did I get a white bunny in the first place?

Smores is now inside so I can bathe him and clip his nails before he goes. I expect he'll bein his new homeby this weekend so I want him to be nice and fresh so the children can cuddle him. I'm a little concerned because he hasn't pee'd or pooped since last evening so I am keeping an eye on him, ready with the first aid kit.

We woke up to snow this morning :biggrin:In fact, it's still snowing! It's gorgeous out so I decided to go play with Maybelle. Well ok... no so much play with her as watch her give me sidewards glances of disapprovement. Anyway, I made her a snowman. I figured she'd enjoy beating him up... I ended up making a snowbunny as well. I think only my rabbit friends will truly appreciate it.

Here are some pics from today:


[align=center]The view from the house:[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]Jeff's car... Working from home has its advantages :[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]The yard:[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]More in the next...[/align]


----------



## Nela (Dec 17, 2010)

[align=center]Snowman version 1 (before his head exploded from under pressure ):[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]With a hat:[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]Snowman 2:[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]Snowbunny :biggrin2:What's a bunny without poop?:[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]DivaBelle, disapproving of my artwork:[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]"Freeze! This is a holdup! Give me all your edibles and no one will get hurt!" (inspired by that well-known cartoon circulating on the net):[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]Oh and a picture of what the tree looks like now, with Houdina's participation (she messed up the snow skirt and tried to stick her straw in the tree):[/align]
[align=center]




[/align]


----------



## tristaw. (Dec 17, 2010)

I love your pictures!!! eye candy! snowbunny poops teehee brilliant!


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 17, 2010)

Cool pics, those skittles looks yummy, I love sour skittles.


----------



## Nela (Dec 19, 2010)

Please keep Smores in your thoughts...

Smores isn't doing well. He had a small bout of gas yesterday and he seemed to have recovered perfectly but today he hasn't urinated. He's pooped a bit though. Trying to find an emergency vet we can get to if necessary but the road conditions are really bad with the snow... I've syringed him some electrolyte solution and gave him some more simethicone. He's alert though calm and refuses his hay. He just wants to be cradled right now. I'm not 100% why this came on all of a sudden.... I'm thinking the temperature change from outside to inside may be one but I'm also wondering if not seeing Giggles is affecting him as well. The one and only time he's ever had an issue that I remember about is when Ashlynn passed.

Anyway, for now i have him by my side and giving him lots of loving. He's supposed to be going to his aunty's house tonight but I am not sure what will happen now. Maybe he's faking it so I won't let him leave... 

I'm finding it hard to let go...I really hope he will be alright.

:tears2:


----------



## Bunny parents (Dec 20, 2010)

Oh Nela, I'll keep Smores in my mind and pray for him. ray: Yes, lots of love from you is what he needs now.
How's he doing today ? Any better ? Any update ? 
Gosh, I'm worried about you guys


----------



## Nela (Dec 20, 2010)

Very quick post. Rushing Smores to the vet's. I'm quite concerned...


----------



## Nela (Dec 20, 2010)

Have an appointment at 2. Going to keep him on fluids til then. He is alert and moving about, not showing any obvious signs of pain. If anything changes we will rush him in. They are closeby...


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 20, 2010)

Poor little guy. *hugs to both*


----------



## Nela (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks Ali :rose:We are leaving soon. He has pee'd just now though so at least he's emptying out a bit. Hopefully, this vet won't be too bad. I'm really concerned about taking him to an unknown vet :nerves1


----------



## Flash Gordon (Dec 20, 2010)

Love the pics in ur blog! just gorgeous and ur buns are perfect..Smores is my fav i hope he gets better soon..hes such a sweet boy..


----------



## tristaw. (Dec 20, 2010)

if I remember correctly, the netherlands is 5 hours ahead of me so you'll probably be at the vet's soon.. I'll be thinking about both of you *hugs* ray:


----------



## Nela (Dec 20, 2010)

We've been back from the vet's for a bit but just finally able to get on to update as we had to go get food and meds for me. Bleh.

It cost us a whopping 33.50 euros. (sarcasm) That's including the meds too! Woohoo! I expected it to be much more!

The vet visit went really well actually. The vet was super gentle and sweet but best of all, she seemed to know what she was doing. Unfortunately, we don't have any answers as to what the cause is. She palpated him, checked his ears, eyes, nose, temperature, etc. She didn't feel anything at all when she palpated him. Which was both good and bad. She had expected to feel at least a few poops but then again, maybe he had just gone since he had sprayed. 

She did agree that things seemed to be a off. There has to be a reason why he isn't eating and drinking as much. Peeing so little is not normal either. All of us bunny owners know how much rabbits pee and poop right? Lol. So anyway, she decided to play it safe and gave us a painkiller/anti-inflammatory drug in the same family as metacam to treat him with for 5 days. She said it shouldn't affect him in any negative way and not giving it to him might be more harmful than actually giving him some. I asked. Lol. I don't like medicating without knowing the cause but in this situation, I understand the reasoning.

She was concerned about possible sludge and stones but felt nothing so for now we are going to treat him with the med and monitor him very closely. (Yay for me :expressionlessI am sooooooo medicated right now to look after him lol) If there is no change, or if he gets worse, we'll take him back in and she will do an ultrasound to see if she can spot anything. Meanwhile, she also gave us what we need to take a urine sample so we can get that analyzed as well if need be.

Aside from me saying that he hasn't pee'd and that he isn't acting quite like himself, she wouldn't have known something was wrong. She commented that he looked really good. Smores spent the visit charming her... She still gave him the med. LOL. Fail If there is one thing I have learned through all this, it is that as much as Smores is a very easy-going andalways happy bunny, he makes a terrible patient. He hates being forcefed and getting meds. Ah well, tough. 

He's defintiely not going anywhere until he is all better. We prefer to limit his stress and I would rather look after him until then as well. Sandra has been very understanding so I am quite relieved. Of course, I can understand that the kids might be wanting to have him home so I also feel a bit bad about the timing but these are not things I can control. I keep telling Jeff that Smores is faking so he can stay with us. 

It makes sense... Last night, we had him on Jeff while we were playing on the playstation and the little bugger would start digging at the towel and wanting to jump off Jeff but as soon as I would move to put him back, he would settle down and close his eyes as if he had never budged in the first place. 

Then we go to take him to the vet's and he sprays the whole bathroom wall... 

He's a brat.

My brat.

:hearts


----------



## Nela (Dec 20, 2010)

Pictures of the lil bugger because we love him so... :biggrin2:

[align=center]Peeking out of his carrier after being forcefed:[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]Being cradled by daddy:[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]Watching us sucking at pinball:[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 20, 2010)

I think he likes the attention.


----------



## Nela (Dec 20, 2010)

There is no doubt he does Lol


----------



## tristaw. (Dec 20, 2010)

he is so sweet and obviously sooo loved!


----------



## Nela (Dec 21, 2010)

Hehehe oh he is impossible not to love. He's both our favorite. It will be very hard for us to let him go but we feel he will be much happier with all the love and attention he will get. That's the only reason. I wasn't even considering rehoming him at all. On the other hand, I am getting worse each day so I think it confirms the decision at this point. The only bad thing, is with him being unwell and me cradling him and trying to nurse him back to health, I feel I am getting more attached... 

Bad news though...

He's not looking better this morning. Luckily, he doesn't look worse either. Still alert, still moving about... This is so confusing I'm hoping he can spray again so I can collect a sample. I was thinking maybe I could bring Maybelle in and put her in the carrier... Surely, they would resume their spraying contest no? *Sigh* I hate unknowns... :grumpy:


----------



## Nela (Dec 21, 2010)

I am horrified and thrilled to say that Smores has sprayed. I believe he is attempting a guiness record of dirtiest bathroom caused by rabbit. :shock:It's EVERYWHERE! On the walls, on the tub, on the toilet bowl... :expressionlessOnly thing is, it's pretty dried up so I don't think it'll collect right. No pee puddle though... I think he's not peeing enough but at least something is coming out. I'll have to check him more frequently to get the sample... :lookaround

Btw... Did I mention he HATES being forcefed and medicated??? Holy moly! :shock:He's a nutter. It's hard now because I am alone to medicate him. Lol. I think the vet didn't give me enough meds though. I triple checked and he's supposed to be getting 1ml twice a day but it seems I only have enough for half of that. :expressionlessBleh...


----------



## slavetoabunny (Dec 21, 2010)

*Nela wrote: *


> I think the vet didn't give me enough meds though. I triple checked and he's supposed to be getting 1ml twice a day but it seems I only have enough for half of that. :expressionlessBleh...


Are you sure it's not _point_ 1ml? 1ml seems like a lot.


----------



## Nela (Dec 21, 2010)

Whoosh you scared me! I ran up those stairs I tell you... But no, thankfully it's 1ml. 

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand:


[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]:yahoo::clapping:inkbouce::clapping:arty0002::bunnydance:[/align]


----------



## tristaw. (Dec 21, 2010)

:dancingorig: what a joyous glorious mess! who would think we'd be happy seeing that lol


----------



## Nela (Dec 22, 2010)

Lol yeah! I'm sure Jeff wasn't as thrilled though... He had to clean it up


----------



## Nela (Dec 24, 2010)

[align=center]Yesterday, we took Smores to his new home, 5mins away. As expected, he settled in marvelously. They got a nice cage that even had a nice hiding place but other than exploring it, he really wasn't interested in hiding. Nope, in fact, Smores was very much wanting all the attention. Hehehe. He had a lot of fun pulling the hay out from the hay ball. Jeff's nephew spent a lot of time with him as well. He loves animals and he's very gentle with them. They were very happy to have Smores with them. They also got him a very large park to run around in. They will be making an appointment right after New Year's for his neuter so that will be done very soon as well. [/align]
[align=center]Of course, he is nearby and we will get updates and pictures, etc. I feel sad that I could not give him that lifestyle myself but I am happy for him. When we left him, he was in a nice dead bunny flop. [/align]
[align=center]I noticed that it was a while since I mentionned the piggies so I thought I would talk about them some today. They have been doing really well. We don't handle them too much really so they aren't really fond of being held much but they are nice and friendly. We haven't built their building yet because we've been busy with other things but we've been giving them cardboard boxes with doors and windows cut into them and they are thrilled with those. Hehe. [/align]
[align=center]Today, while we were out, I spotted a giant slipper... I thought of them right away and simply couldn't resist. Twizzler hasn't seemed too interested but Jelly Bean? He loves that thing! I was getting quite annoyed with the water bowls though as their water was constantly dirty and I really wanted to put the water bottle back but of course, it doesn't attach like normally because of the cage design. However, Jeff had the brilliant idea of using double-sided tape. It works! The piggies now have their bottle again. :biggrin:[/align]
[align=center]Here are some pictures of the boys: [/align]
[align=center]The slipper:[/align]
[align=center]




[/align]
[align=center]Jelly Bean enjoying it:[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]The piggies (Twizzler didn't want to be photographed today):[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]The cat's stockings (the green is Houdina's and the red is Baloo's):[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]As for the bunnies, I'm not really making a big thing for them now as everything will be revamped in the spring. They are getting treats this weekend though :biggrin2:[/align]
[align=center]*MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!!! MUCH LOVE TO YOU AND YOURS!*[/align]


----------



## Nela (Dec 24, 2010)

Meant to add:

All cards were posted earlylast week. I'm sorry they haven't gotten to you in time for Christmas but you should have them for New Year's!


----------



## tristaw. (Dec 24, 2010)

Merry Christmas Nela! Gorgeous pictures btw


----------



## tristaw. (Dec 24, 2010)

And Nela, as you know Coconut went to live with my nephew and it was the best decision even though it was difficult. There are many many reasons that people have to rehome animals. Severe allergies are one and they are very real. I have a friend who can go into shock by being around cats.

In Coconut's case, his energy level was off the scales in our small apartment and the fact that my child was terrified plus my husband's stress and therefore my stress made the decision necessary. The silence about it ( thankfully no nasty messages though) is deafening. I feel silently judged and it does hurt but people don't live my life. I have to.

My son suffers SEVERE depression and my energies have to be divided between caring for everyone and it got to be too much. I needed a peaceful house to deal with what I have to deal with. 

The other two buns are just quiet animals, very happy to have more space now and as much freedom as they want. It was the right thing to do with Coconut and FOR Coconut. Now HE has the better quality of life than he had here with us where he was kept in his enclosure much more than the others.

Anyway, no matter what anyone says, it was the best thing but that doesn't mean it was easy. He is a sweet sweet bunny and I miss him but like you... he is closeby and we will be seeing him tomorrow.

We do what we have to do and you need your health ( and I needed my mental health to be stable)and your bunnies need what they need and you are providing that need. It's actually the kindest thing to do. 

I'm glad your bunnies will be so close. 
:hugsquish:


----------



## myheart (Dec 24, 2010)

Could you have posted any cuter pic than this?!!!






Oh my goodness!!! Could that little baby be any happier than in this wonderful slipper?! Now I might have to find one for my boys... 






Ssssmmmmmooooooch!!!! Piggie lips are so darn sweet!!!:inlove:

myheart


----------



## Flash Gordon (Dec 25, 2010)




----------



## Nela (Dec 25, 2010)

Big hug to you Trist! Thank you for your post :rose:

Hehehe MyHeart, I am glad you enjoyed the pictures. Yes, Jelly Bean REALLY loves that slipper. Twizzler doesn't seem interested in it so that make Jelly Bean very happy :biggrin2:I just knew he'd love it. Odd that I saw the slipper and thought of the piggies since I don't remember using a slipper before but I am glad I did. Plus, I find it adorable with the lamb on it :biggrin:He's also been careful not to pee in it. So far at least... It's machine washable though so I don't mind.


----------



## Bunny parents (Dec 26, 2010)

Love love your pics ! What a comfy slipper. Jelly Bean made the slipper look so comfortable. I gotta find one to sleep in it  hahaha. 
Merry X'mas to you too, my dear. Wishing you happiness, love and healthy life !

Love, 
Vircia. :hearts


----------



## tristaw. (Dec 26, 2010)

just popping in to say hi  I hope you had/are having an awesome Christmas! :hearts


----------



## Momto3boys (Dec 26, 2010)

Wow that slipper is AWESOME!!! My piggy girls would absolutely love one, I'll definately have to keep my eye out.


----------



## Nela (Dec 28, 2010)

[align=center]Thank you all for the Christmas wishes! :biggrin2:We had a very lovely christmas despite a sad event. My sil found out that a friend passed away just minutes before heading to our place. It was quite hard for her for sure. Luckily, I had games and things so I think that helped get her mind off it for a bit. I felt so bad for her. 

I must say though that Christmas was extra special for me this year. It was our first christmas in our home and it was pretty nice. I'm not happy about my own organizational skills but we all must start from somewhere right? I might have gone a bit over the top. Lol. Next year, I'll come up with something simpler. This is what I made/had this year:

- Dolmathes (greek stuffed vine leaves) and Tzatziki 

- Spanakopita (greek spinach pie)

- Meat pies (greek but I don't remember the name)'

- A spicy greek dip made with feta, red peppers, and yogurt

- Taco meat-filled sandwiches

- Meatballs and sauce

- Veggies and dip

- Shrimp cocktails

- smoked salmon platter

- cocktailsausages

- saucisson

- smoked makerel

- tinned oysters (they were yucky)

- potato salad

- pasta salad

- cupcakes

- and lots of munchies.[/align]
[align=center]It would have been awesome, if we would have been 20 people... We were 7 :embarrassed:

Here is a picture of the buffet table:


[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]

My cupcakes!:


[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]

annnnnd the spanakopita which came out great:


[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]

I was really well setup for the baking though. I must say, I absolutely LOVE my kitchen!:


[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]

I got some pretty nice pressies too. :biggrin:Jeff got me a singing penguin I had wanted as well as a snuggy blanket (basically a blanket with sleeves)that I just love. The best though, was that he got me two pixel hobby things. He had an image of Baloo and an image of Houdina made. The thing is he didn't tell me what the images were so I could only find out by starting it. I got 1/4 done and that's when I realized it was my lil monster's face that I had just pixeled. :biggrin2:I'll have to take a picture for you. Meanwhile, this is what Pixel Hobby is (it's actually dutch!):

http://www.pixelhobby-usa.com/

I also got a Nigella cookbook and a rabbit calendar. Jeff and I got a game for the wii, money for the house, a chocolate fondue set, and choccie. I'm really happy because Jeff was happy and suprised with his gifts. He really liked unwrappingthe Simons Cat books I got him. :biggrin:Oh the kids really liked their presents as well. Especially Nigel, the youngest. We got him what he had on his wishlist, as well as rocks since he recently took an interest in them. Being that I have a really nice rock collection and have been collecting rocks since I was 3-4 years old, I couldn't resist the oppurtunity.I really enjoyed picking them out for him. It's always nice when you see kids truly love their gifts. 

Our pets got spoiled by the family as well! I was so surprised :biggrin2:They got each pet a pressie of treats! Awww it was so nice of them. Having wrapped gifts under the tree with their names on them... That was so cute. Usually, everyone thinks I am crazy for doing such things. It was so nice to see that they enjoy spoiling the pets as much as I do. They gave Smores his own at home too of course. 

The nicest thing of it all was being with Jeff's family. They are a wonderful bunch of people and I mean that in all sincerity. They make things very easy and pleasant. It never ceases to amaze me just how welcoming they have been with me. I mean, it's one thing to be friendly and all but they just accepted me as family from so early on. They even call me 'aunt' Sophie which makes me all warm and fuzzy inside. Lol. It really is a wonderful feeling. 

Looking forward to the new year now!

Ps: Lol Brandy, I am sure your girls would love a slipper like that as well. I really couldn't resist it when I saw it. Jelly Bean is ALWAYS in it. :biggrin2:


[/align]


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 28, 2010)

Yay! I got my gift!!! We love it!!!!


----------



## MiniLopHop (Dec 28, 2010)

I love your blog. Then bunnies are so adorible and the snails are too cute! I have snails in my aquariums, but they are not even close to that colorful. I've never seen such a pretty snail in the wild.
Happy Holidays and best of health for the new year.


----------



## tristaw. (Dec 28, 2010)

Nela now Sophie (nice name, I wonder where I have heard that before? teehee) awesome pictures of amazing food. I would have hopped a plane to Schiphol first chance I had to partake of THAT feast yummmmmmm...

I just love the feel of your life as you tell it.
Beautiful!


----------



## Nela (Dec 29, 2010)

Yaaay Ali! I am glad you received it and like it. I'm sorry it didn't get there on time for Christmas. Better late than never no? Plus, really I meant to send it for New Year's. That's my story and I am sticking to it.

MiniLopHop, awww I am glad you enjoy the blog. Aquariums? As in several? What do you keep? I love aquariums but I don't have the discipline required for them. Lol. I released the snails prior to the winter as I wasn't sure of the care needed but I am thinking I will get some again in the spring. I think I might have gotten a bit carried away last summer by having so many so I will stick to a basic few this year I will have to take a better look into it. The snails actually became quite popular with people. I am quite surprised by it actually. Lol. Thank you for your holiday wishes, especially the one about good health. I could use that! :biggrin2:

Trist, lol you always make me smile :biggrin:I'd have welcomed you with open arms. Too bad I told you too late. I'll probably have something like this next year too, no matter how much I try, I always seem to go big We're 10 mins away from Schiphol so if ever... :winkYou make me happy when you say you enjoy reading the blog. I am glad I can give people a feel for my life and of our family :biggrin:

[align=center]_______________________________________________[/align]
[align=left]Smores is doing great. Yesterday, he hopped out of his cage on his own and was allowed to explore the house. He's been dead bunny flopping quite a bit. Stephan, Jeff's brother-in-law, finds it funny and adorable. It's nice that the whole family is smitten with him. Smores has been getting spoiled with carrot tops :biggrin2:Sandra says that the carrot tops seem to be his favorites. I think it's moreso because he knows them. I expect he will love love something new. Maybe his favorite will be banana. I never really gave him much other than herbsto be honest. I was always so scared after losing Ashlynn. Sandra says he's been really good about not peeing and pooping everywhere. It makes sense. Having the girls around most certainly didn't help. She did comment on him using his litter corner, and then throwing it across the cage... Hehehehe. That's my boy! I'll get to see him this weekend again since we are going there for New Year's. :biggrin:[/align]
[align=left]Jelly Bean has taken to standing on top of his slipper and whistling at me. Hehehe. He's too cute. With the kids being over so often and handling them, they've gotten used to the company and Jelly Bean seems to want more of it. I usually pick him up a few but the lil guy loves to snuggle in my neck and I break out into hives sooooooo quickly :expressionlessSo far, that's the only thing I can complain about though. I can sit in the room, clean their cage, pet them, etc. without problems but contact on anything other than my hands means hives. I'm not sure what to think. I don't know if this means trouble ahead or not. I really hope not. I'm starting to think my severe allergies are more closely related to my dysautonomia than previously thought. Maybe if we can manage my nervous system, we can find a way to lessen the allergic reactions... One can hope right?[/align]
[align=left]Yesterday, it was my mil's birthday so we had dinner at her house. We had a nice cheese fondue - something which is growing on me. I admit, I'm not a fan of cheese really but I'm liking it more and more each time. Nigel, our nephew, brought some of his fireworks and asked me to go outside with him to pop them. Now, I had a bit of a migraine but I wasn't about to pass up this oppurtunity. Lol. I've never even shot fireworks before. Anyway, we had a lot of fun and I was glad he asked me to join him. My ears were ringing afterwards but it was all worth it. I found it especially cute when my mil came to check on me to make sure I had my coat on. Lol :biggrin2:She's such a mom - and I love it! [/align]
[align=left]The men installed her new stereo that we got her for Christmas. Stephan and Sandra got her a new phone. Lol, she was joking that it was too much technology at once to get used to. She's 65 but she's very healthy. It's only these times that I realize that's she's not so young. Hehehe. She got a stack od CDs from her sister so she wants to make copies to listen to on her new stereo so we took her laptop home with us to install her some hidden object games and copy the cds as well. She's been talking about new furniture and remodeling the home. That makes me happy. It makes me happy that she is looking forward to change and modernizing. She doesn't seem to be taking it too hard that she's alone now. We keep her close anyway. Well, Sandra goes there every Monday and she usually goes to Sandra on Thursdays. She also has coffee with the neighbor once or twice a week if she can't escape her I have plans to ask her for her help in the spring with the gardening as well. [/align]
[align=left]The family has asked me to bring my tzatziki and shrimp sauce for New Year's. :biggrin2:It makes me all happy that they prefer mine over storebought ones. Woohoo! Lol. Stephan also commented on how he usually never likes stuffed vine leaves but really liked mine with the tzatziki. Oh and the kids looooved the taco-meat sandwiches. Jeff also chimed in and said he loves them too. Lol. So if you're looking for something easyand different to make, make those. The kids were asking about the cupcakes... They are too adorable. They only had like 2-3 each I know it was overdone but I am glad that everyone enjoyed it. My mil, her favorite was the spinach pie. Stephan suggested that next year, I make each one's favorite so it would limit me to 7 items. Lol. Not a bad suggestion. It makes me happy that they brought it up and still talked about it. :biggrin:[/align]
[align=left]They aren't my biological family but I wouldn't trade them for the world. Every day that passes, I feel more and more blessed. :hearts[/align]


----------



## Nela (Dec 29, 2010)

Drugging myself to the max... I have brought Rolo inside. I let Maybelle out to play and Rolo didn't come peek at me as he usually does. I stuck my hand in then nestbox and really had to pry him out which is unusual. He's grinding his teeth a bit and his tummy is rounder than usual. Here's hoping it's just a bout of gas. I will look him over properly as soon as the meds kick in.

I know I technically should have left him outside but I cannot stay in the shed very long and I don't feel comfortable leaving him in a kennel outside. I think he'd be too stressed from feeling too vulnerable. 

Bleh... :expressionless


----------



## tristaw. (Dec 29, 2010)

Oh good luck (fingers and toes crossed). I hope Rolo is ok and you too! 
do your meds make you sleepy?
:hugsquish:


----------



## Nela (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks, Tristana. I'm thinking the stress of some fireworks going off in the alley might not have helped. We're planning on taking the buns in for new years of course because of all the fireworks but some kids got some for christmas and have been setting them off in the alley... Bleh.

As for the pill... LOL. The one I took now will render me comatose until tomorrow afternoon at least. I couldn't find my other ones and unfortunately, I need something strong. I just walked from the shed to the house and I have broken out into hives and heavy wheezing. Oh the joys of allergies... :expressionless:rollseyes


----------



## tristaw. (Dec 29, 2010)

mucho mucho hugs xoxo


----------



## tristaw. (Dec 29, 2010)

It's awesome that you love your inlaws and they love you. You can't get much better than that! and Amsterdam how I love that city! Lucky duck, well except for the allergies


----------



## Nela (Dec 29, 2010)

He's looking okay. I must admit I am not sure if he was unwell or not. He seemed to make the same type of tooth grinding when i was petting him so I am not sure he was grinding them in pain as he seemed quite content. I gave him a small dose of simethicone anyway in case since he had a nice round belly but I'm not sure that's a problem either. 

I on the other hand, have just woken up. I remember nothing about the past few hours. All I know is Jeff is home. Lol.


----------



## tristaw. (Dec 29, 2010)

sleep can be bliss. it's one of my favourite things to do but it eludes me most of the time


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 29, 2010)

All that food looks so yummy  We are holding a New Years party at my house, can't wait


----------



## Momto3boys (Dec 29, 2010)

Wow that food looks delicious!!!

I hope Rolo is ok :hugsquish: gonna need some new pics soon!


----------



## Nela (Dec 30, 2010)

Trist, sleeping is my favorite thing too. That's why every year, my mother gets me a PJ :biggrin2:

Grace, can I come? Hehehe. I'm sure it will be fun.

Brandy, I'll be getting photos of Rolo real soon. As soon as I can breathe enough for it 



I slept through most of yesterday evening. Woke here and there but was too groggy to remember any of it really. Then, late in the evening, I woke up angry. I knew the buns hadn't been taken care of yet so I got dressed and went out. I got really really upset with their dirty hutch so I cleaned it all out myself. I got pretty upset with Jeff to be honest. I told him I didn't want his help. If he had wanted to help he could have taken care of this before. In the end, I know they are my rabbits and Jeff just doesn't think of certain things. I shouldn't be relying on him in the first place. We ended up talking and he said he'd take over the cleaning and I said I could do the feeding as long as the litterboxes are clean. He also offered to deal with the hay. I will try this final attempt. If the cages get that filthy again,I am rehoming them. There is just no excuse for them to be living in less than desireable conditions. Please understand that while I say this, it really wasn't that terrible. It's terrible for a proper rabbit lover's standards. None of the bunnies are in bad shape. No one has urine scald etc. Just a lot of poop piled too high in one corner. It's just that i want better for them. I think you can understand that. 

Anyway, I had a nasty asthma attack. I am medicated as much as I could without inhalotherapy right now. I feel like crap but I'm bored so I'm on the laptop. As much as I feel like crap, I still feel giddy. I don't know how that works. Lol I feel badly for getting mad at Jeff too. I do appreciate what he does. It's just... You know, men. They don't think sometimes. They can't see anything needing done even though it's rightin front of them at times. I get tired of having to push someone. I feel like a terrible nag I hate being the meannie all the time. Lol. 

So in bed I am today. I still can't control the asthma. Get wheezy as soon as meds wear off so it's something to keep an eye on. Hopefully, if Jeff manages to just clean the litterboxes every few days, I won't get like this anymore. I think we just had it all wrong. He was more focussed on food and water. I can't help with that if the cages smell. So if he cleans the litterboxes, I can do the rest quite easily. So hopefully this will work out now. 

On the other hand, it'll be just Rolo in no time. Maybelle is free range. She's been outside in the garden for weeks. She just naps and sleeps in the shed. Other than that, every morning, I open the door and she runs out, goes into a binky frenzy and just does what she likes best. She does pee and poop in the shed. Lol. We're going to get her a cat litter box. So really it will just be Rolo to deal with. That will help a lot. Maybe it will help enough that I will be able to do some cleaning as well. THat would be nice.

Trying hard to make everything work out for the bunners as well as for Jeff.


----------



## tristaw. (Dec 30, 2010)

:hugsquish: It must have been the day for it. Last night we had a fight over the bunnies and their care too grrrrrrrrr.

You know I was thinking about your allergies as I read this and although I don't have any except for timothy hay which only makes me sneeze and get itchy eyes..I did end up in the hospital with a lung infection a few months ago and I had to take hours and hours of inhalers and have an oxygen mask..

I thought how awful it is that you have to go through such severe symptoms. When I was in the hospital my oxygen level was at 70 something and I felt like I was drowning. I could not get enough air.

So, although I don't have this problem, I can relate because of that one time.

Men can be so dense. It seems nagging comes with the territory because their brains are wired so differently than ours.

My first husband knocked over a plant once and instead of cleaning it up, he kept walking over or around it. He wasn't a lazy guy just in another world  It was the same with our cat box or letting the dog out first thing in the morning BEFORE he had his tea.. grrr. then he would wonder why she would pee on the floor.

I hope you can rest and have a peaceful day. xo


----------



## Nela (Dec 30, 2010)

Awww Trist, I'm sorry you guys got into a fight. I read on your blog. Bah! The weird thing is Jeff never complains. Not a peep. Nothing.About anything.Lol. It's a bit odd. That's why I always feel so bad I guess. :expressionlessBut yeah, about the plant thing... Totally get what you are saying. Nothing irks me more. :X

I am sooooooooo disturbed right now. I would sooooo love to chat about it but I don't think it's proper on the forum. LOL. I'm just soooo confused. Hehehehe. Oh my word, ignorance is bliss sometimes!

I'm still deaded but relaxing and just having my mind bombarded with some strange facts... Lol!


----------



## tristaw. (Dec 30, 2010)

you can send me a pm if you want to chat and don't want to do it on the forum!
:hearts


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 30, 2010)

I also wanted to add that the letter you sent me really helped so much. I've felt very alone as of late but your letter made me feel like I mattered.


----------



## Nela (Dec 30, 2010)

*hugs* I'm glad it had the effect I wanted. I suck with words


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 30, 2010)

Not at all your words mean the world. I plan on putting it in our scrapbook.


----------



## Nela (Dec 31, 2010)

Eep!

There were lots of fireworks going off this morning so I hurried to the shed to grab the bunnies. I think I got to them just in time being Giggles was absolutely terrified. My poor girl I was worried she would have a heart attack on me. Anyway, I grabbed the nestbox and rushed them in, leaving them in the bathroom while Jeff and I cleaned the kennels we had left outside so we can put them in. 

Maybelle? Not impressed by the fireworks... Lol. She rushed right past me and ran into the garden and started binkying and running around as usual. It didn't matter that they were going off nearby. Nope, she couldn't care less. Giggles and Smores were cowering on the other hand. Maybe she's deaf... Lol. Anyway, we just let her run around until she went in for her afternoon nap. We'll bring her in this evening though. 

Now, picture this... Jeff and I are outside washing the kennels with the hose right? We had separated the halves for a thorough cleaning. Of course, water accumulated in the kennel. Now, you would think normal rabbits would not go for a swim in the middle of winter. Maybelle, being anything but a normal rabbit, hopped right INTO it. Not only did she hop into it but when I proceeded to asking her what in the world she was doing in the water, she started splashing in it - splashing all over Jeff. Once she was satisfied that she had splashed him enough, she hopped on out of the water, hopped over to me, and then proceeded to flicking her feet and shaking herself so that I would be splashed as well. As if there was any doubt about her doing this intentionally, she hopped off, flicked her head and then did a few binkies in celebration.

:grumpy:

She's been quite the brat. She's been twirling around my feet and honking which is rather cute but she's also been quite aggressive. I went to bring her a carrot and some carrot tops and she attacked them. Once she got a sniff of it, she yanked the carrot tops from me. I tried to give her the carrot by laying it beside the carrot tops but she growled and attacked, boxing and biting :expressionlessShe bit the carrot and wouldn't let go. I'm glad she got the carrot and not my finger. I am thinking we should get her spayed soon. I think it'd be safer for all involved 

Anyway, I have Momma and Rolo inside with us for now. I can't wait to see Smores tonight. I got some allergy pills to bring with me if needed :biggrin2:I'm going to bring him a nice carrot. Hehehe. 

Should have pictures soon!


----------



## tristaw. (Dec 31, 2010)

Yay pics! I love picss.. I am taking some today too if I EVER get this place of mine as clean I need it for pictures LOL
toys toys everywhere arggh.

Bunnybrats, I love bunnybrats


----------



## Nela (Jan 1, 2011)

[align=center]*HAPPY NEW YEAR'S EVERYONE!!!*[/align]
[align=center]*WISHING YOU ALL THE BEST AND NOTHING BUT THE BEST FOR THIS YEAR! LOTS OF LOVE, HEALTH, HAPPINESS, AND MONEY! *[/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=center]:magicwand:[/align]
[align=center][/align]


----------



## Momto3boys (Jan 1, 2011)

I wish you all the same, Sophie :hugsquish:

2011 is going to be a good one


----------



## Nela (Jan 1, 2011)

For anyone who might be interested, I have posted videos of last night's fireworks in the Netherlands :biggrin2:

You can find them here:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gOW2gMSjJqM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gOW2gMSjJqM[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R6i0j2nIADo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R6i0j2nIADo[/ame]


----------



## Nela (Jan 1, 2011)

Oops we posted at the same time, lol. Thank you Brandy! :biggrin2:


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 1, 2011)

Happy New Year!
Wish we had fire works, they are illegal here. I am going to watch your videos when I get on my computer.


----------



## Nela (Jan 1, 2011)

Happy New Year, Grace! Fireworks are illegal in Canada as well but here in the Netherlands they are allowed from January 31st to Jan 1, 2:00am. It's lovely watching them


----------



## Nela (Jan 1, 2011)

[align=center]Whoooooooooo wants piiiiictures???? 

First up, the bunnies (Sorry Maybelle isn't included as she was running around the garden and was much to dirty to bring in )...

Giggles:
































Rolo:













































































Both:


























[/align]


----------



## Nela (Jan 1, 2011)

[align=center]And next, the piggies...

Twizzler:





































Jelly Bean:



























Both:






















I hope you enjoyed them :biggrin2:
[/align]


----------



## tristaw. (Jan 1, 2011)

ooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhh sighhhhhhhhhhhhh bunny love! love these pictures!!

:heartbeat:


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jan 1, 2011)

Beautiful photos! They all look so relaxed. I like the idea of putting out treats to help them stay where you want them to be. Wonderful babies.


----------



## Momto3boys (Jan 1, 2011)

Ohhhhhhh Soph, I don't know how we're going to pull it off but I NEEEEEED Rolo...there is just something about that boy, I am so totally head over heels in love with him.

Awwwwww piggy lips :heartbeat:


----------



## Nela (Jan 1, 2011)

Hehehehe I am glad you all enjoyed the pictures. I am glad I got them. I tried to take pics of Smores last night but it was too dark He's doing great though. Rolo is just like his daddy. He's as destructive as him and he's really starting to show his personality more. :biggrin:I'm be glad to have a bunny like Smores. It was so hard to let him go. I hope to bond with Rolo more in the future. I'm thinking that I will probably try my hand at bunny hopping with him if he shows an interest He should be a good age in the spring to start training I think. On the other hand, we'll probably be remodeling the yards so maybe it won't be practical... We shall see.


----------



## Nela (Jan 3, 2011)

After marking the 5 year mark of that big event that disrupted my life, I had said that I would take control of my life back.

I am proud to say that I start my integration course this evening at the community college. I thought it was one way to push through my social anxieties. It's not the hugest step as Jeff will be taking me to and from the college but it's a big step for me because it will make me deal with being amongst strangers again. I admit, I am a bit apprehensive. I do not know how many we are in the group. I know that we will not be getting the rude teacher though as she has been fired. Still, I do not know the new teacher so I am hoping s/he is nice. I am not stressing about the course itself this time though as I know that it is not required for the exams. Basically, this is all a social experience for me at this point. I definitely will take the course seriously, but I will not allow it to stress me out more than it should My co-ordinator is aware of the situation so she will help me with things if needed. I'm hoping to make some friends too That would be nice.

With all the cooking I did for christmas, I had moved our dining table to the center of the kitchen rather than leaving it on the side so I could use it as an island. Well, it turns out I am rather quite pleased with it there so it's staying there for a trial run. I got a nice cookbook for Christmas as well so I fully intend to dive into cooking in the very near future. :biggrin:

I am looking forward to organizing the house some more. I also intend on painting the bathroom downstairs and the art room. I can't seem to decide how I want to decorate that room yet but I am so excited about it. I'm also hoping to draw up some plans for the yard remodelling.I so love this house! :biggrin2:

Anywho, wish me luck for tonight! I'm all nervous... Hehe :nerves1


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 3, 2011)

You will do awesome.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jan 3, 2011)

Congratulations on getting out. It can be a real challenge. I went through a phase a few years ago that my husband had to bribe me with something fun (trip to pet store or garden center) to get me out of the house. I was afraid of everyone and everything. My pets and a therapist helped me over come the fears for the most part, but I still hate crowds. Know that you are not alone.
ray:


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 3, 2011)

Good luck, you'll do great!


----------



## Momto3boys (Jan 3, 2011)

It will be scary but you'll do great :hugsquish:

It's another step in the right direction, you can do it arty0002:


----------



## Nela (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks everyone It went really well :biggrin2:

First thing first, I barely made it up the stairs when my co-ordinator grabbed me in a tight hug. I was a bit surprised but then again she did this before Christmas as well. We wished each other a happy new year and I headed to class only to see her following. It turns out we had no teacher. LOL. Different year, same crap. Anyway, we set up on the computers and surprise surprise, the program doesn't work. :grumpy:Buuuuuuut I had said I wasn't going to stress, so I didn't. We're not paying for the course and I have my own self-study I can do as well so I am not so worried at this point. Just taking it all very lightly. 

We are a bigger group. We were about 10 last evening rather than being 5 like in my previous class. I do like having a few more people in the class. We're actually supposed to be about 20 students so maybe more will come on Wednesday. The class so far consists of polish, chinese, slovakian, indian, turkish, and me being the canadian. 

Anyway, Kenny, the coordinator ended up staying with us to replace the missing teacher. She helped us out with the computer part and then also stuck around for the lesson. She wasn't allowed to actually teach us anything so she told us all about the program. I'm glad she did actually because I found out I was assigned a work profile but there is also a family profile. Basically, this just means that the practical work is different. In the work profile, you will learn how to write a resume, search for a job, etc. In the family profile, you will learn howto register births, register children in school, etc. I am definitely more interested in the family profile. It was so funny though because when I mentionned it, the coordinator got all excited and asked if we were planning a baby this year. Lol. I am really hoping they will switch me without any issues Jeff and I aren't really planning kids to be honest. I know that I would be happy with having a child but Jeff doesn't seem as ready and confident to have one so we will see. Either way, it's not for now and I would much prefer being married before even thinking of planning for a baby. In the end, my logic is that Jeff can help me with any job searching I may want to do here in the future, whereas he'd have no clue about anything revolving around children so I think it is a better learning oppurtunity. We'll just say that is really my reasoning :wink

During the class, Kenny stopped and looked at me. She suddenly looked worried and asked if I had come with Jeff. I told her I had and then she asked if he was picking me up. I said he was and she smiled and said if he wasn't, she would drive me. Awww lol. I was mildly embarassed. Hehehe.She definitely knows. Lol. I had ended up telling my other teacher brieflybecause she commented on how uncomfortable she felt me. She was concerned about how stressed I was and when I announced my withdrawal I had mentionned the transportatin and she couldn't understand because we don't live far away. She was quite shocked and really became a whole lot more friendly at that point. She really wanted me to be more open about it and tell the teachers but I didn't want. I hate that really. Everyone starts treating you differently and get all soft with you :grumpy:Ah well, it turns out she told the coordinator because she really wanted me to go back to the course. It's quite alright but it's funny because I feel like the coordinator has taken me under her wing. 

After the class, I chatted stayed back to chatwith her a bit. She gave me another huge hug. I asked about her holidays and she asked about Jeff. She got me some tea and I waited for Jeff. She came to check on me to confirm that Jeff was coming (it was still early so he hadn't arrived) and asked if she could leave so I laughed and told her I was fine. She told me to send her regards, best wishes, and hugs and kisses to Jeff. 

Jeff came up, looking handsome as ever. It's always nice when you let a happy sigh escape just when seeing your significant other I think. There's something about him that makes me instantly happy. It's not that giddy, butterfly feeling, it's just warmth and comfort. The butterflies I get when he puts on his suit I told him about the evening and we joked around. He was surprised at how much Kenny remembers him and mentions him, saying he really doesn't know her much at all. That's how she is. Hehe. She's a nice woman. 

Oh and before I headed to my course, Jeff surprised me with the Toy Story box set and the 25th Anniversary Mario games for the Wii :biggrin2:He's terrible and I love him! :biggrin:


----------



## Momto3boys (Jan 4, 2011)

Jeff is such an amazing guy, you can tell he truly loves you :heartbeat:

Sounds like your class went great..I knew you could do it :hugsquish:


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 4, 2011)

Aww Jeff is a sweetie, glad your class went well!


----------



## tristaw. (Jan 5, 2011)

Congrats Sophie! I've been sort of out of the loop the last few days. Jeff is a KEEPER. It's so nice to hear about people in love.


----------



## Nela (Jan 6, 2011)

Thank you everyone! I'm glad you all approve of Jeff. Hehehe. He is a definite keeper :biggrin2:Mine all mine! LOL. 

I made a new blog for 2011 to make it easier to load. I'll be putting up new pictures tomorrow most likely :biggrin2:

Please leave all comments in the new one :biggrin2:


----------



## Flash Gordon (Jan 30, 2011)

stoppin by to say hello to ya ..i havent beenon enough lately!.AM I POSTING in the right blog?.this making a new blog thing for 2011 is screwing me up!i feel so lost around here now hehe..how are you Sof? 

5TH pic down of jelly bean is awesome!!what a sweet wittle mouth!


----------



## avarocks (Feb 25, 2011)

Nela...just finished page 1 of your blog and your pets are so cute! I have a soft spot for Maybelle...lops are my favourite so I was drawn to her. They're ALL cute though. I fell in love with every last one. I like cats too, so I enjoyed this little video I just saw. It'll take me a couple days to catch up on your whole blog but I'm working at it. I'm enjoying it! You've left some wonderful comments on mine so I really wanted to read yours and leave comments on yours too. You take really awesome pictures!


----------



## avarocks (Feb 25, 2011)

OK, I swear I will not comment after every page. But, the pictures of Maybelle in the tub...the first one, with her head poking over the top, soaking wet, I burst out laughing! Also, your gray and white piggy looks a lot like my Sam. There's one picture of him on my blog.

Also, all the pictures you post, I love them! You've inspired me to add more pictures to my blog  

Sarah


----------



## tristaw. (Feb 25, 2011)

Isabelle/Rico looks like twizzler. so sweet. xo


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 25, 2011)

It is so hard when you want to connect to someone that close and can't. My father time and again has put people in front of my brother and me. So many times during times where he SHOULD have been with us. Now I am some what friends with him. At this point in time I give up trying to ever have that bond with him just won't happen. His family... I have nothing to do with them.

I sometimes think the family you choose is better than the one you are born with. My husbands family has accepted me and they are 10x better than my bio father and his lot.


----------



## Nela (Feb 27, 2011)

Sarah, Trist, and Ali:

I reposted and replied to your commentsin my 2011 blog so I can keep track of things better, It doesn't take much to confuse me Plus, I like being able to see the comments and all so I just felt it was easier. 

My bad for making the blog names so similar... :baghead


----------

